# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Quel Python mon gnral

## Invit

Bonjour

Il y a l'interface IDLE simplement libre des nombreux PEP's prsents ailleurs
Je me demande s'il est vraiment ncessaire d'imposer une forme de dtournement
Le conditionnement des langages est rigoureux lorsqu'il s'applique  leurs fonctionnements
Les algorithmes des logiques sont alors des lments de traitement

La libert Python apparat notamment sur mon interface favorite en m'incitant  la correction des espaces
Et, comme j'aime bien gagner mon tiquet valid. Je me soumet  mettre en forme un texte  l'espace prs

Ah le PEP serait-il pour nous une mise  l'preuve qui dtournerait la libert Python ?

----------


## marco056

Tu me donneras l'adresse de ton fournisseur : cela semble tre de la bonne  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Tu me donneras l'adresse de ton fournisseur : cela semble tre de la bonne


Pas d'aide par mp.  ::):

----------


## marco056

::mouarf:: 


> Pas d'aide par mp.

----------


## Invit

Ben. On est pas sorti de l'auberge

Comme  chaque fois, au final on retombe dans les complications

Bonne aventure  ::):

----------


## Glutinus

Qu'est-ce qui vient de se passer ???

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?  ::):

----------


## DevBaldwin

Kamoulox !

----------


## Invit

J'en reviens au 1er message qui a tendance  aimer la libert Python

Du ct PEP, je vois que la forme syntaxique de la mise en place des arguments tient en compte les espace blancs
Je me dis que les diteurs ont alors besoin de structurer les entres, pour des besoins de transpositions multiples

Mais je me dis, pourquoi toucher  la libert du langage Python, d'une, *il continue d'voluer
De deux, *en perturbant ainsi son dveloppement, on risque de perdre le fil de son histoire originale

Mieux vaut se pencher sur un ajout de facilits donnant encore plus de libert  ce merveilleux langage...

----------


## Sunchaser

> Qu'est-ce qui vient de se passer ???
> 
> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?


Ma supposition: c'est un concours, les participants viennent dans la Taverne pour y lancer des discussions qui pourraient paraitre srieuses (ou non) et qui en fait sont au bord de la folie.
Le tout tant de battre fanmanga, qui a tenu ...  je ne sais plus combien de pages avec sa "synchro avec le 10", aprs avoir essay avec sa "compression sans rptition".

D'ailleurs, vous remarquez que fanmanga semble avoir disparu, et que d'autres apparaissent, avec plus ou moins de succs.

Sinon, pour revenir au Python, et histoire d'tre bien "gras", le Python, c'est un truc que les garons ont dans le caleon ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

J'ai droit aux guirlandes ?

Il me semble que  tourne plus au rire qu'au sourire, la mtaphore est bonne. Mais elle manque de part sa textuelle exprime, d'un dcors principal.
Soit le fond du sujet, vous n'ignorez pas l'importance du dcors. Celui qui permet au petit poids visiblement vert, dans un dcors  la crme d'artichaut.
L les jeunes se disent, ouche n'importe quoi ! Puis tout le toutim...
Les autres, se disent que c'est une bonne chose  ::): 

Moi je ne vois pas d'o le fait d'embrouiller les bulles, puisse modifier. Puisqu'en somme si l'homme prhistorique aurait volu dans la srnit
 se saurait. Ce qui est sr c'est que l'me de toutes les transitions humaines sont bien effectives, et ainsi qu' la beaut de la vie qui nous permet
de croire  une russite.

----------


## Zirak

"J'adore l'eau. Un jour, il n'y en aura plus."

----------


## Jipt

> Puisqu'en somme si l'homme prhistorique *aurait* volu dans la srnit [...]

----------


## JeanMi3000

C'est le topic sur la Congolexicomatisation ?
Si oui, je pense qu'on a retrouv Eddy Malou.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bousk

toumic s'est fait hacker par fanmanga ?
ou y'a vraiment un concours qui m'chappe ?
 ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

Disons alors, que c'est une rsurrection de Python pour mener une avance sans perte

Ainsi que d'esprer pouvoir programmer de la manire la plus simpliste, un jour( ? )

Cette inflexibilit du code, n'a t'elle pas un impact sur l'humain. Le conditionnement professionnel gagnera t'il le pouvoir

Ce genre de vie qu'offre la plante, cette possibilit de dcouvrir les univers du rel (visuels ou pas)

Ou celui d'un univers unique et droit, tout comme ma signature  ::): 

Tout ce que je peux faire c'est entretenir mes cordes, et mme jouer du violon
Ainsi  savoir d'un deuxime lan, ralis en Python et tablant sur la musique des temps gammologiques

Personne ne comprend plus rien, mais bon  c'est l'ide d'un utilisateur Python dbutant...

----------


## Invit

Si j'insiste c'est justement pour qu'il n'y ait plus ce silence implicitement prsent,
si ce site s'appelle "dveloppez", ce n'est pas pour rien.

Il aurait pu s'appeler "apprendre", mais non. Apprendre ne suffit pas, il faut aller plus loin.
Le dveloppement d'un projet est assur lorsqu'il a de l'aboutissant, et quel est l'outil qui permet cet aboutissement ?
Python est fait pour le grand public, ce qui veux aussi bien dire - hors professionnel

Car dans la vie il y a des sciences et des fondamentaux
Les cultures relatives aux matires de la vieLes lments de mesures fabriquesLe champ de rcration du vivant

Ce que l'individu doit raliser avec les lments donns, vont l'aider  comprendre son entourage
De concevoir son art de vivre, et de se crer une personnalit. La personnalit qui se cre a le choix
de participation, le tout en contrebalancement d'un rle  jouer et de l'activit harmonique

Aucune chose n'est inutile, car cette inutilit ne reprsente t'elle pas un espace de dcontraction ?

Vous parlez de concourt, d'un individu qui s'est retrouv parachut dans une auberge
Il n'y a pas besoin de concourir, ce style de dbat c'est comme une logique  crer
Un programme  concevoir, jusqu' dfinir le n'importe quoi  partir de rien ou pas

*Les cultures relatives aux matires de la vie*
Vous savez ce que je crois, c'est un monde  plusieurs niveaux.
O tous les traitements sont grs, pour un quilibre vivable*Les lments de mesures fabriques*
Savoir que compter, et dfinir sont deux verbes compliqus.
Et, qu' part les chiffres et les lettres et les autres lments = vide*Le champ de rcration du vivant*
Dans la cour de rcration Python  ::):

----------


## Bousk

a m'pate cette capacit  ne pas avoir une seule phrase qui a du sens alors que tous les mots existent et sont bien orthographis !  :8O:

----------


## Jipt

> a m'pate cette capacit  ne pas avoir une seule phrase qui a du sens alors que tous les mots existent et sont bien orthographis !


a me fait penser  ces programmes gnrateurs de phrases (j'ai pas le nom sous la main, mais je suis sr que vous voyez ce que je veux dire).

----------


## Invit

> a me fait penser  ces programmes gnrateurs de phrases (j'ai pas le nom sous la main, mais je suis sr que vous voyez ce que je veux dire).


Je vais vous aider un peu
Vous voulez parler des ditions en plusieurs volumes contenant la mme chose, pour que  rentre bien ?

----------


## Invit

> a m'pate cette capacit  ne pas avoir une seule phrase qui a du sens alors que tous les mots existent et sont bien orthographis !


Je me demande comment faites-vous pour dmontrer un non sens, sans le montrer

Montrez le bon sens du non sens, en bref concisment

Ce n'est pas un concours de lcher de mots, ni une activit grviste que je mne

----------


## Invit

Python se prsente en multi-utilitaire grand public
Parmi le grand public, il y a des ressources qui parfois mritent de l'intrt
Le nombre de ces ressources est sinon plus grand qu'une passion personnelle

Celle qui est mienne, s'est intresse  la ralisation d'un univers, je dis univers car je n'en vois pas la finalit
Il n'y a pas de chao selon son volution qualifie d'harmonique, et l je dis : Quel Python mon gnral !

Je ne souhaite pas m'taler dans un dsert, aussi j'y voyais un ct rcratif et intelligent
Comme une faade, ne pouvant tre vue ailleurs et qui profite de l'vocation Python en gnral
Si  ne vous plait pas mes propos, rassurez-vous et faites au mieux
Car j'ai le brevet "para" (si je vous parle ici), j'ai rien vu  vrai dire  ::): 
Et surtout je m'en fout - mon activit est positive

----------


## DevBaldwin

Je tente une approche.

Ben si, si cest lmme volume sonore, on dit "quidistant".
Sils sont quidistants en mme temps que nous, on peut reprer le dragon par rapport  une certaine distance.
Si le dragon sloigne, on sra quidistant, mais a sra vachement moins prcis et pas rciproque.

----------


## Zirak

> Ben si, si cest lmme volume sonore, on dit "quidistant".
> Sils sont quidistants en mme temps que nous, on peut reprer le dragon par rapport  une certaine distance.
> Si le dragon sloigne, on sra quidistant, mais a sra vachement moins prcis et pas rciproque.



C'est pas faux !  ::mouarf::

----------


## antonysansh

Je rembourre frntiquement une sardine au Furilax et je cuis un pluviomtre  la moutarde !!!

KAMOULOX !

----------


## Invit

> Je tente une approche.
> 
> Ben si, si cest lmme volume sonore, on dit "quidistant".
> Sils sont quidistants en mme temps que nous, on peut reprer le dragon par rapport  une certaine distance.
> Si le dragon sloigne, on sra quidistant, mais a sra vachement moins prcis et pas rciproque.


Interprtation du mme n'est jamais seul, et que les 2 clones de l'histoire aient le mme volume
Si les 2 volumes quidistants (entre eux) que nous, oui on peut comparer les deux quidistances
La prcision dpendra de la finesse de vos oreilles,  savoir que cette quidistance mrite d'tre calcule

Moi non plus, sinon que l'quidistance du dragon  volume gal  besoin d'tre fractionn pour l'un
Et que l'quidistance de celui qui pose la question, devra passer en mode MAJUSCULE  fort caractre
Pour parvenir  l'unisson quidistante des 2 volumes en orbite sonore

----------


## tatayo

> C'est pas faux !


Qu'est-ce que tu n'as pas compris ?

Tatayo.

----------


## Mouvii

a existe des "berceuses pour adultes" o c'est une personne avec une voix grave et apaisante qui lit des phrase qui n'ont pas de sens, et comme on n'essaie pas de comprendre et que la voix est monotone on s'endort tout naturellement. Je sais que a existe en anglais me je sais pas si a existe en franais. 

Tout a pour dire que de lire toumic me donne envie de dormir.

----------


## Invit

Le non sens est une conduite par motivation, qui pourrait aussi bien tre un jeu
Puis, c'est un espace o les phrases prennent une tournure diffrente
Un endroit o la pense ne ragit pas aux rgles artificielles, mais  une part fondamentale
En imaginant qu'un voyage trangement intelligent soit une source de dcouverte
La phase cache du programmeur, c'est celle de tous les Python's  :;):

----------


## benjani13

> Le non sens est une conduite par motivation, qui pourrait aussi bien tre un jeu
> Puis, c'est un espace o les phrases prennent une tournure diffrente
> Un endroit o la pense ne ragit pas aux rgles artificielles, mais  une part fondamentale
> En imaginant qu'un voyage trangement intelligent soit une source de dcouverte
> La phase cache du programmeur, c'est celle de tous les Python's

----------


## Invit

Python est le langage qui m'a donn la voix
C'est le seul qui me comprenne en boucle, c'est  dire qu'il est mon formateur

Tout ce qu'il veut, je fais.  condition qu'il comprenne mon expression
Sa grammaire rentre dans des temps typiques, relatifs aux changes d'opinions
Un super calculateur de logiques et un univers en soi, pour tous

Comme la sagesse gagne ces moments de travail, ds les premiers pas dbutants
La visite thorique de la musique montre une prsence d'un systme mathmatique
Sans l'expliquer, les gammes thoriques sont devenues des rsultantes volutives
Puis, heureux que  se sache. . De part mon exprience, c'est une mise  l'preuve

Voici des critures dites pour prsenter les mcanismes en cours de description
Vous me connaissez, toujours incomprhensible  ::): 
http://www.cabviva.com/gampro6.html

----------


## Invit

Bon matin

Ce qu'il faut savoir :
La gamme musicale a une expression naturelle, si bien qu'on ne peut l'interprter qu'en mode lecture
Tout son mcanisme repose sur sa qualit d'interprtation. J'ai beaucoup voyag dans son milieu musical, et finalement
La transition de ses systmes intgrs aux forces diverses, o la force de chaque intgration a une autre logique
Chaque lment intgr amne une force complique, et la gamme a une porte systmatique  union des forces
Pour chaque gamme il y a un chemin de dfinition, la runion des gammes fondamentales (non transposes) ... Oups

L'vidence de ces gammes dmontre une volution naturelle dans laquelle l'intervention humaine ou tiers n'est pas ncessaire

Qu'en est-il du temprament du vivant, ou bien c'est une partie de ptanque ?

----------


## lper

Vu que je ne connais pas ce langage mais au vu des crits, je me demandais si le "." existait en Python's ?
Avant une improbable rponse, bonne nuit  tous. ::zzz::

----------


## Invit

Ralentissez les machines, on accoste - il y a un problme d'absence chromatique  ::): 

Pour tre bref, la construction chromatique de la gamme naturelle
 une ligne des valeurs de la tonalit modale :
(1, -2, 2, -3, 3,,, ),
Pour deux lignes des notes de modes diatoniques voisins :
(B, C, C#, D, D#,,,),
(1, -2,  2, -3,   3,,, ),
(C, Db, D, Eb, E,,, )

_L'erreur se voit, dans le dvelopp chromatique
Lorsque les lignes des valeurs ne font pas les mmes correspondances_ 

Il s'agit d'un oubli important de perte fondamentale en termes chromatique

Voici un topo public culturel

 partir du nu chromatique, soit sans l'habillage des notes. Sauriez-vous retrouver les bons vtements



Dpart arrt du nu top modle  ::):

----------


## Invit

J'ai un problme social important, personne ne s'intresse  la musique quantique
Pourtant sur le net elle se trouve  toutes les sauces, et  devient technique avec les classiques

Je me suis dit, pourquoi ne pas essayer de m'amuser musicalement ici mme et librement
Manque de bol, les programmeurs ne sont pas librs de leurs motivations personnelles
Ils ne dveloppent pas leurs ides, je dis  car au vu des commentaires, il n'y a pas d'lments de discussion
Et le caractre de certaines rponses, en terme grossier est : Ne le lisez pas, tout est incohrent

On est vraiment pas sortis de l'auberge, et les galonns du site qui conservent leurs sardines  ::): 

Il est mme prfrable de quitter cette discussion qui m'chappe, car encore une fois plouf "solitude"  ::(: 
Mais non je ne suis pas si fou que , j'aimerais vous lire  ::):

----------


## Invit

> J'ai un problme social important, personne ne s'intresse  la musique quantique
> Pourtant sur le net elle se trouve  toutes les sauces, et  devient technique avec les classiques
> 
> Je me suis dit, pourquoi ne pas essayer de m'amuser musicalement ici mme et librement
> Manque de bol, les programmeurs ne sont pas librs de leurs motivations personnelles
> Ils ne dveloppent pas leurs ides, je dis  car au vu des commentaires, il n'y a pas d'lments de discussion
> Et le caractre de certaines rponses, en terme grossier est : Ne le lisez pas, tout est incohrent
> 
> On est vraiment pas sortis de l'auberge, et les galonns du site qui conservent leurs sardines 
> ...


Disons que  peut s'arranger dans cette auberge, j'y revient pour clairer de ma lanterne
Quelques anecdotes relatives au cours de ce qui est le cas, une phase d'analyse particulire
Qui tend  assimiler un mcanisme adapt  *Python*

*Python* J'oeuvre la Musique pour Python dans cette Taverne que je croyais Auberge,
sans jouer de la plante des mains, ni de la paume des pieds  ::): 


Taverne = Auberge = Musique
_Cach en ce lieu, prsum inscable_

----------


## Invit

http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo...oi-programmer/

C'est attentivement que j'ai labor cette page web, tant une page de mon blog

Tout pour tre mthodique et explicatif sobrement, pour les non initis
Il s'agit d'une feuille de tableur Excel, qui est en cours de dveloppement

Afin de rpondre prsent dans les cas les plus ultimes
Et, ainsi donner un sens lumineux aux gammes chromatiques

----------


## Invit

Quel Python mon gnral est le moyen trouv pour rpandre des moments de vie du codeur

En arrivant dans le site de Dveloppez.com, comme maintenant, il me fallait lcher mes bombes
En premier il faut de l'aide au dveloppement = Gnral Python
 cet endroit le code doit tre comprhensible par tous, je comprend les conseils donnsEn voluant il faut dmontrer le dveloppement = Mon Blog
C'est ici que s'organisent les informations vitales, tout un monde de quantique musicaleUne fois le projet applicable fait pour tre distribu = Mon Projet
Ouvert en Open Source Python, un laboratoire de persuasion thmatiqueMa contribution au site est accessible via = Python musique
Je suis l pour vous aider moi aussi, auquel cas il faudra muterMon ct libr de toute contrainte, ce que j'ai envie de dire = Quel Python mon Gnral
Codeur isol a peu de choix d'extension sociale, un cabinet de relaxation ( codeur fantme  ::):  )

_Pour qu'elle soit belle, la libert n'est pas totale_

----------


## Invit

Quand je ne suis pas ascensoriste, je retourne au cabinet. Dans cette pice ou j'tudie un systme qui demande beaucoup de rflexion, si j'ai bien compris le chromatisme. Il me reste  dcouvrir le traitement de cette histoire, le but est de remplacer un ancien calcul incomplet par un autre plus juste. La boucle "For" fonctionne pour les notes diatoniques et chromatiques.  chaque tour une table est complte, donc par tour diatonique ou chromatique. Je connais le format d'enregistrement compatible  l'existant, et il ne me reste plus qu' rflchir au - comment faire tourner la lecture en russissant un bon rsultat. Je vous pose une image phare, qui contient certaines tables existantes  utiliser. Le tout dans un milieu heptatonique ayant quelques troues, le mode tonique  lui seul suffit  mettre en relation le bouchage des troues. Ce qui n'est pas ralisable avec tous les modles diatoniques, l'est par adjonction.



Chromes2.xlsx
Voici ma table de travail, et pour moi c'est un exercice difficile  raliser malgr la simplicit de la situation.
Ce n'est pas pour vous demander de l'aide, non c'est surtout une fentre ouverte sur un pisode de vie de code.
Je vous explique comment je travaille, je regarde l'image et j'essaie de me la jouer Python  ::): 
Un jour peut-tre saurais-je sortir de cette boucle fort simple, juste le temps d'une grande pause  rflchir devant cette image.

----------


## Glutinus

Le multi-postage est interdit, ou au pire hautement non-recommand.

Tu ne veux pas faire un blog plutt ?

----------


## Invit

> Le multi-postage est interdit, ou au pire hautement non-recommand.
> 
> Tu ne veux pas faire un blog plutt ?


J'ai d mal comprendre le sens de la taverne du club ; Humour et divers

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai d mal comprendre le sens de la taverne du club ; Humour et divers


[humour]Moi j'ai du mal  comprendre le sens de tes messages[/humour]

Voil, tu es maintenant clair sur le sens de ce sous-forum.

You're welcome.

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Glutinus

J'espre qu'il ne rencontrera pas le "dix temporelle"

----------


## Invit

Ni le zro absolu

Bon comparons la cit btonne  la jungle tropicale
Rien est sr, ce qui fait la diffrence c'est la sensation de passage par un mouvement soudain
Mais il ne faut pas s'en inquiter, ce ne sont que des bulles rouges, vertes, bleues, mauves, noires, jaunes, blanches et fantmes  ::):

----------


## JeanMi3000

Le dernier message me fait penser  a :



 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Le dernier message me fait penser  a :


Seulement le dernier ?  ::aie::

----------


## benjani13

> Le dernier message me fait penser  a :


Ou bien :



 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

Je pense qu'on a le droit de s'exprimer sans avoir le besoin de se surmonter soi-mme, pour tre en phase avec les autres. Comme on le voit, je me rpte partout. Ainsi je deviens le pcheur qui tente d'appter quelques dialogues, si  la taverne  ne fonctionne pas. Et, que dans mon ailleurs  ne fonctionne pas non plus...

Moi, que personne ne s'intresse  mes propos ne me gne pas dans ma dmarche, parce que le principal est dit. Le plus important est, que le plus grand nombre sache que la musique est en train de faire des grands pas. Je sais que je suis maladroit et loin du niveau de ceux qui font partie de ce site, croyez m'en dsol j'aurais prfr tre en harmonie.

Mais quel autre choix devant cet isolement, sinon que de clowner mon amour de musique devant des agents de modration affirms. En ce qui concerne les premiers retours, pour le moins plus que moins. Encore une fois j'en reviens  Python qui sans modration blablabla, le seul sujet qui m'a pris au srieux. J'y crois  fond et vous ne pouvez pas deviner jusqu'o  va, et aussi con que cela puisse paratre. Je crois que ma passion est beaucoup plus forte que tout, qu'il s'agisse des nombres, des atomes, des molcules, en bref de toutes les organisations harmoniques de la vie le reconnaitront.
La musique est une structure intelligente qui lorsqu'on la reconnat, nous dvoile ses secrets quantiquesJe suis tomb dedans comme Oblix, et je ne suis pas le seul. Si on peut me voir ici c'est une chance de m'avoir, alors s'il faut transformer les clones en clowns  ::):

----------


## Invit

Quelles ressources humaines parviennent  surmonter les avances technologiques, tous ces objets crs autour de l'homme. Toutes ces industries engages dans une production illimite d'usages, qui ne sont au dpart des petites choses devenues concrtement matrielles. J'aime les avances qui aident  construire le vivant, celles qui donnent les moyens d'affirmer des ralits. Par exemple la science de la chimie, formant un savoir inestimable pour un chercheur. Puisqu'il s'agit du mcanisme de matire organique, l o les corps simples sont les plus faciles  expliquer. Quand on parle de l'harmonie universelle, c'est parce qu'on en fait partie.

Ralisez le monde et divisez le en deux, tout en restant sur terre, tout devient vident. D'un ct un monde technologique, et de l'autre un monde humain. La dfinition du monde humain est toujours aussi simple. Un tre naturel qui n'a d'autre moyen de vivre que de connatre son entourage, et comme dehors il fait froid. Il reste  la maison, puis il s'organise. Juste un rien  penser, car dedans c'est la paix personnelle. C'est justement dans ce vide universel que je vous invite  penser  l'influence de l'autre monde cit en premier, ce style  discourir partout la mme chose trangement rptitive. Tout comme moi, et tous pour un  ::): 
Alors, maintenant on comprend pourquoi on reste enferm  travailler la programmation, excellent choix !
Je suis persuad que la programmation est une solution  la dcouverte des cultures, il suffit d'un peu d'amour et de beaucoup d'imagination (d'harmonie). Nous ne dtenons pas tous les savoirs, mais nous avons le moyen de les runir. Si le dveloppement ultime c'est la vie, qu'en est il des marches que nous gravissons ? On sait tous, que la culture n'est pas systmatiquement le fruit du monde technologique. Elle peut aussi venir d'un homme oubli ayant vcu il y a longtemps, ou d'un autre d'actualit ayant trouv dans une des voies du plaisir un dveloppement technologique  ::): 

C'est contagieux ?

----------


## Hy5er

Tu a essay de faire une Fanmanga mais dsol tu n'a pas son talent.  ::mrgreen:: 
Tu parle tout seul sur ta conversation, c'est dsolant et affligeant.

----------


## Invit

> Tu a essay de faire une Fanmanga mais dsol tu n'a pas son talent. 
> Tu parle tout seul sur ta conversation, c'est dsolant et affligeant.


j'essaie de faire, ce que je fais de mieux en la matire.
Certes je reconnais un manque de talent vident.
Mais j'ai des bonnes raisons pour parler, mme tout seul.
Rassures toi, tu n'est pas le seul  qui je dplais.

Rsumons mon subit :
Mon code est si atroce, qu'on refuse de m'aiderJe suis rptitif  volont tant on ignore l'effet diatoniqueOn transfre mes sujets d'un forum  l'autre sans pravisMon blog est automatiquement mis en stationnementEn bref on me vire de partout  ::): 

Alors, je suit de cette tournure, mais il me semble qu'elle ravivote
Comment dclarer ma plaisante conversation ,)

Le sujet maitrise toutes les mises en scnes  ::):

----------


## Invit

> j'essaie de faire, ce que je fais de mieux en la matire.
> Certes je reconnais un manque de talent vident.
> Mais j'ai des bonnes raisons pour parler, mme tout seul.
> Rassures toi, tu n'est pas le seul  qui je dplais.
> 
> Rsumons mon subit :
> Mon code est si atroce, qu'on refuse de m'aiderJe suis rptitif  volont tant on ignore l'effet diatoniqueOn transfre mes sujets d'un forum  l'autre sans pravisMon blog est automatiquement mis en stationnementEn bref on me vire de partout 
> 
> Alors, je suit de cette tournure, mais il me semble qu'elle ravivote
> ...


Est ce que les marionnettistes sont impliqus ? ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

> Tu a essay de faire une Fanmanga mais dsol tu n'a pas son talent. 
> Tu parle tout seul sur ta conversation, c'est dsolant et affligeant.


Revenons sur mon talent qui est tout d'abord celui d'un lve sage, dont la sagesse a grandie  force d'acqurir celle du sage, ou de la sage. Si depuis le dbut, je m'tais dit que les gammes ne serviraient  rien. Alors, jamais je n'aurais pu dcouvrir leurs talents. Il n'y a pas que les gammes, mme si on peut toutes les dfinir comme telles. Le monde de la musique est celui des ondes, des tempraments. Tout un tintamarre de particularits ayant chacune leurs spcificits. Le monde clustrien est relatif aux ttracordes, ceux qui font la chronique ajoute. Le ttracorde comporte 4 notes, l'ADN aussi. Le ttra est compliqu, l'ADN aussi. Ce n'est pas que je veuille rentrer dans un sujet de ce genre, surtout sans assise. Mais l'univers harmonique est un systme qui commence  0. Puis il se construit tout doucement, car sans moyen il est difficile de remplir un panier. Je peux comprendre certains mcanismes, tout  parce que ma sage exprience gammologique est passe par des mondes complexes. Et, croyez moi, c'est vraiment trs peu de le dire. Mais combien motivant

Qui peut en dire autant ?

----------


## Invit

force de rflchir au comment, on se perd dans une multiplication de comme 
Quand on en sait de trop, on a besoin de prciser une dmarche  suivre
Bien que l'humour soit une mise en garde dguise,  fait partie du jeu
Mais point d'garement, la dmarche que je poursuis vous n'en voyez que peu
Rien est une galit universelle, qui nous touche tous si peu que nous tenions au rien
Alors, voyez en ce gag un brin de toilettage du cabinet de rflexion  ::):

----------


## Invit

On aime tous la musique, elle exprime la drivation du son harmonique.
Non pas comme l'histoire de l'oeuf de la poule, elle est une cration humaine par un jeu de sons.
Cette expression a t compose artistiquement, que se soit en solo ou pas.
La fluidit harmonique des gammes gnrent un ensemble dont la modulation reste cohrente.
Ce qui reprsente une dure de vie musicale sans chao harmonique, pour le moment disons.
La magie de ce plaisir est due  la porte des gammes, dans un contexte parfait.

L'univers sonore de l'onde o la gamme se superpose, comme une forme d'onde donne.
La dimension musicale comme outil de mesure de prcision, un complexe vari et mthodique...
Sans lister le tout, on en apprend beaucoup de la vie lorsqu'on visite cet univers  corps actifs.
La gamme est compose de plusieurs organisations, et chacune a son propre exercice.

----------


## Invit

> On aime tous la musique, elle exprime la drivation du son harmonique.


C'est extrait d'un gnrateur de phrase automatique ?
C'est quoi dj, un  son harmonique  ?
Et la sa drivation ??




> On aime tous la musique


Non ! C'est mme document, il y a des personnes insensibles  la musique. 
Et je ne parle pas des sourds, qui abusent totalement en ne prtant jamais l'oreille  la musique...

Bref, merci de troller puisque je me suis fais prendre.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Invit

> C'est extrait d'un gnrateur de phrase automatique ?
> C'est quoi dj, un  son harmonique  ?
> Et la sa drivation ??





> Non pas comme l'histoire de l'oeuf de la poule, elle est une cration humaine par un jeu de sons.


L'harmonie ressource humaine d'o les drivs sont produits.
Plutt une berceuse, puis j'ai trop peur d'tre attendu au virage.




> Non ! C'est mme document, il y a des personnes insensibles  la musique. 
> Et je ne parle pas des sourds, qui abusent totalement en ne prtant jamais l'oreille  la musique...


Pas besoin de l'entendre cette musique avec son ct graphique document




> Bref, merci de troller puisque je me suis fais prendre.


Quel cirque pour ne rien dire, et ce n'est pas trolle

----------


## Invit

Trs occup, mais l'envie de poster une vue sur mon niveau de programmation
Qui volue de manire primaire, au mme rythme que la musique.
Voil deux codes qui relatent mon intellectuel.
Infiniment minime et prcis  ::): 




```

```

Dcomposition de la gamme


```

```

@urmail

----------


## Invit

> Trs occup, mais l'envie de poster une vue sur mon niveau de programmation
> Qui volue de manire primaire, au mme rythme que la musique.
> Voil deux codes qui relatent mon intellectuel.
> Infiniment minime et prcis 
> 
> /... ... .../
> 
> @urmail


Les mondes complexes qui supportent les infinis, sont alors quilibrs
Tout comme le monde arien n'est pas au sous-marin, car sans aile ni roulette.
En fait tout dpend de la dfinition de l'objet, de part une simple devinette  dvelopper.
Qui en somme donne une dfinition code en Python des premiers premiers-entiers.
Dmonstration sans exercice autre que : +, -, *, //, %, =.


```

```

----------


## Invit

> Les mondes complexes qui supportent les infinis, sont alors quilibrs
> Tout comme le monde arien n'est pas au sous-marin, car sans aile ni roulette.
> En fait tout dpend de la dfinition de l'objet, de part une simple devinette  dvelopper.


Avec tes phrases faussement philosophiques et finalement vides de sens, tu devrais te prsenter aux primaires du PS, tu collerais parfaitement...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> Avec tes phrases faussement philosophiques et finalement vides de sens, tu devrais te prsenter aux primaires du PS, tu collerais parfaitement...



 Envoy par *toumic*                  Les mondes complexes qui supportent les infinis, sont alors quilibrsLe chteau de cartes est un monde complexe pouvant supporter un infini ralisable.
L'quilibre des lments produit un corps li  une masse distributive ou rpartition des charges
Raliser une cathdrale de cartes est sans doute une folie pour certains
 Envoy par *toumic* 
 Tout comme le monde arien n'est pas au sous-marin, car sans aile ni roulette.O chaque chose a sa place, jusqu'au jour du sous-marin ail avec une ou deux roulettes  ::): 
 Envoy par *toumic* 
 En fait tout dpend de la dfinition de l'objet, de part une simple devinette  dvelopper.L j'arrte c'est fatiguant de creuser,  bientt  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

Le chant cleste des ondes est paradoxalement un avant-got d'infini dont la complaisance intrinsque est li aux notes disharmoniques ambigus. 
D'o la corrlation non fonde et vide de sens de phrases pleines de mots mais sans intrt.

----------


## Invit

> Le chant cleste des ondes est paradoxalement un avant-got d'infini dont la complaisance intrinsque est li aux notes disharmoniques ambigus. 
> D'o la corrlation non fonde et vide de sens de phrases pleines de mots mais sans intrt.


Mais, ces phrases portent le diapason d'une sance harmonique bien fonde, par petits jets  ::):

----------


## Invit

Que, qui, suis-je ? Voila une question vidente qui pose deux situations. De quoi suis-je fait, quel est ce corps dans lequel j'existe. Quel est ce monde bien trop silencieux pour tre inactif, et tellement gal  tout ce qui l'entoure. Qui suis-je pour l'utiliser  des effets de construction, pour autant de qui 's. Pourrais-je comprendre toutes les drives ? Tous ces lans constructifs longs  riger, tant compliqus, qu'expliquer le phnomne quivaudrait  tout reprendre depuis le dbut. Telles des architectures assemblant des briques logiques, on pourrait penser qu'alors il y a diffrents niveaux de logiques perdues en chacun de nous. Elles seraient dues a des itrations, je veux dire par l qu'en prenant toujours la mme itration, mme si elle est fausse. Elle reste vraie, parce que la rptition d'une erreur suit une ligne juste. En clair la justesse ne signifie pas l'exactitude, et les habitudes sont des itrations. En comparant la diffrence entre chaque itration d'un calcul juste ou faux, on pourrait bien s'y perdre tellement le faux parait rel  ::):

----------


## Invit

Quand je fais le con abscons, c'est uniquement pour dire quelque chose qui a l'espoir d'tre compris mme dans sa partie infime. Souvenons-nous de la ralit de la vie, et aussi d'y voir un univers  expliquer. Comme je le dis souvent, il y a des sciences auxquelles il faut nous accrocher. Bien que je ne puisse pas toutes les comprendre, et que leur multitude dans le panel des informations ait rendu leur lecture ardue de part leur nombre. Heureusement pour moi, j'ai trouv un bon chemin de culture avec les nombres entiers et voire follement rels. Ce n'est pas pour rigoler que je vous chante tout ceci. Que je tiens  partager avec vous mes meilleurs moments,  savoir des lments d'envol vers un infini culturel. Qui est l tout prs de chacun d'entre nous, il n'y a juste qu' y penser, au nombre  ::): 

http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo...ers-multiples/

Les nombres sont nombreux et varis, ils ont pour expression le rsultat. Sauf qu'ici le rsultat n'est pas le produit d'une opration mathmatique. Mais une organisation englobant d'une manire thmatique la dfinition des premiers multiples communs,  l'aide de deux systmes de traitement bass sur la division.
Le reste de la divisionLe quotient de la divisionLe jeu de poulies  gogo de la division

Comme je ne souhaite pas me bourrer le crne avec des prises spciales visant  retourner la situation, pour une meilleure cuisson. Puisque la partie qui va tre comprise sera infime. Alors je vous salue  ::):

----------


## escartefigue

> a m'pate cette capacit  ne pas avoir une seule phrase qui a du sens alors que tous les mots existent et sont bien orthographis !


Du classique que l'on retrouve dans le langage publicitaire, politique et religieux. 
L'avantage c'est qu'avec ce genre de phrase, chacun peut y trouver son compte.
C'est mme le principe de base : sduire le plus grand nombre avec un produit qu'en temps normal personne ne voudrait acheter.

----------


## Invit

> Du classique que l'on retrouve dans le langage publicitaire, politique et religieux. 
> L'avantage c'est qu'avec ce genre de phrase, chacun peut y trouver son compte.
> C'est mme le principe de base : sduire le plus grand nombre avec un produit qu'en temps normal personne ne voudrait acheter.





> Et si je vous dis que le passif veut rejoindre un futur  exploiter


Il n'y a pas de faute, et a ne veut rien dire. C'est comme si je disais, le colimaon s'est emmaillot de lui-mme
Je suis certain d'une chose, le colimaon sera mieux compris que le passif, voire aucun
Je vous rpond sans mettre en doute vos capacits vis  vis certaines tessitures textuelles
Mais bon que prfrez vous?
Le vent souffle en large les bls (posie)Incroyable cette capacit nulle (critique)

----------


## Invit

Le prsent est un fruit passif, sa bonne fleuraison est harmonieusement estime. Il a fallut du temps pour parvenir  cette harmonie dorigine naturelle, elle-mme lie a un voisinage. Puis plus loin, a un entourage venant ajouter des lments (+/-) actifs. Le bon quilibre de lvolution est d  leffet nergtique qui va des corps physiques voisins, aux corps massifs clestes. Si la vie commence en couple, en multipliant les units. Quelle importance a le temps dans le comportement actif ?
La vie humaine que nous connaissons est manire, tant quil est presquimpossible de rpondre  toutes les attentes. Cependant, la vie humaine suit son cours, ltre humain grandit en plusieurs tapes. Du plus petit dcouvrant sa propre vie, et celle des autres fort heureusement humaine. Lge de lcole arrive  pas de gant, il faut se prparer au monde. Cet enseignement nous initie aux matires scolaires, aux sciences fondamentales de premiers niveaux. Quant au jeune ge o chaque matire traduit un univers bien plus compliqu quexpliqu, ben voyons J Le systme priodique professionnel poursuit sa forge, offrant un cadre de vie imbrique aux moins jeunes. Soit un dcor dinvestissement actif, autant monnay quattractif. Lentourage a des secrets de fabrication, tant les dons des matires grises. Tous gaux devant la solution, tous ingaux dans les rponses (en se creusant un peu). En somme et objectivement, tous ces diffrents rsultats ont une mme solution.  terme la vie professionnelle baigne dans le domaine public, tous mls  une seule enseigne. Relative  un prsent qui passe son temps au quotidien, en lois et dcrets, aux monts et valles. Lexprience humaine est une fabrication  chelle mondiale, le but du jeu cest de trouver un stade dentrainement. Dans lequel on puisse croire quon a trouv la crature qui dormait en nous, et qui fera rigoler un peu plus celle du rire ternel, celui qui est arriv ds le premier sourire. tre ou ne pas tre ? tre et ne pas tre ? Limage que nous reprsentons nest pas physiquement fige, elle est simplement lie  notre activit mentale. On pourrait ainsi dire, quelle est une abstraction visuelle, un utilitaire de complaisance qui joue son dernier rle. Un peu comme moi dailleurs J
Le pass reprsente un art qui parvient  nous aujourdhui, et connaissant certaines conditions de la vie, je suis sr que lexprience vcue des premiers pas en es matire sont autant dides plus ou moins poursuivies. Par acquit, la bonne ide est logique. Plus ou moins longue, elle construit le monde. Lide, pour quelle soit palpable, elle lui faut raliser une attraction logique. De scnariser sa fonction, de dcouvrir en dveloppant. Jaime les documentaires des savoirs, les expressions qui font rver. Ainsi que limpact intellectuel dgag par le graphisme, trs poursuivi au scnario. Afin de lguer  chaque lment, quil soit tat en mouvement en modification, une caractristique et une couleur, une forme, un lieu, un symbole Les penses sont magiques parce quelles produisent des univers composs de logiques impliques, si on peut dire ceci cest quon a vcu cette exprience. Une grande structure logique programme en code Python, fait preuve de maturit. En effet dun tant soit peu, pourquoi prendre la peine dcrire au crayon toutes les probabilits sinon que pour apprendre. Apprendre  connaitre les matire. Puis  un moment donn, on voit quil est plus facile de dlguer lexpression recherche  un langage adapt. Python est un destin a poursuivre tous les rves, comme les miens J

----------


## Invit

> Python est un destin a poursuivre tous les rves, comme les miens J


Tu sais ce qu'il te dis le clarinettiste ?  ::):

----------


## bobnolit

Le clarinettiste demande  rester en dehors de ces allgations. Merci pour la communaut clarinettiste.

----------


## Invit

> Le clarinettiste demande  rester en dehors de ces allgations. Merci pour la communaut clarinettiste.


Ce clarinettiste a l'autorisation de rester en dehors de ces allgations. Que la communaut des clarinettiste garde des bons souvenirs

Sign la communaut des bassistes (voir comment)
COMMENT : L'harmonie quilibrant la beaut du monde...
Faites-vous pour ne pas tre agrable lorsque vous vous adressez  quelqu'un que vous ne connaissez pas ?Pourquoi ne pas plutt essayer de composer des moments harmonieux, relisez-vous s'il vous plait. Vous poussez le bouchon, ce n'est pas sympa  ::(:

----------


## Invit

> Ce clarinettiste a l'autorisation de rester en dehors de ces allgations. Que la communaut des clarinettiste garde des bons souvenirs
> 
> Sign la communaut des bassistes (voir comment)
> COMMENT : L'harmonie quilibrant la beaut du monde...
> Faites-vous pour ne pas tre agrable lorsque vous vous adressez  quelqu'un que vous ne connaissez pas ?Pourquoi ne pas plutt essayer de composer des moments harmonieux, relisez-vous s'il vous plait. Vous poussez le bouchon, ce n'est pas sympa


Tu sais ce qu'il te dis le musicien  ::):

----------


## lper

Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le correcteur !  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le correcteur !


Oui



> Lge de lcole arrive  pas de gant, il faut se prparer au monde

----------


## Invit

Bulle  ::):

----------


## Invit

entendre certaines expressions, le n'importe quoi suscite de l'intrt. Je pense que ces personnes mritent d'tre coutes, ces oppositions sont des cours de l'esprit. tre contre, en prnant une phrase clef, en affirmant le n'importe comment du n'importe quoi, pour du qui que se soit... Ce n'est plus constructif, mais c'est de la dmolition. Car. Mme si la connaissance ne saurait interprter la grandeur de l'quation scientifique, elle reconnatrait les phrases simples avanant sur un terrain msestim. P, programmeur dtes-vous, eh bien trouvez des rponses utiles. Car mon cheminement est encombr d'artifices signs et ptants.

Ainsi, aprs de maintes annes de travail dans la ralisation. Voil qu'on vous fauche l'herbe sous les pieds  :8O: 

Ce n'est pas gentil comme raction, par rapport  la musique. Puis, vous risquez de perturber l'image de ma prsence ici)
Laissez moi dlirer de temps en temps, ne serait-ce seulement pour vous parler de mon univers. Celui de l'exprience forme en plusieurs niveaux, dont l'aboutissant dveloppe le plus simplement du monde, un sens  toutes ces notes de musique. Tout en faisant la belle part  l'tape primordiale du travail, celle des premiers pas.

Si vous dsirez que cessent ces bidules, no art problme nouvel  ::):

----------


## Invit

Les gammes musicales dessinent les premiers pas des gammes sidrales  ::):

----------


## fanmanga

Tous converge vers l'Humain mme la music.

----------


## Invit

> Tous converge vers l'Humain mme la music.


Tu ne fermes pas ta porte facilement, et je n'aime pas les portes fermes  ::):  Puisque pour toute chose le chercheur peut y trouver quelqu'une ou plusieurs, de quoi parles-tu, de l'humain naturel ou du constructeur ? De celui qui vit la vie comme elle vient, ou bien le sujet qui a besoin de btir sa vie ?

Car tout ne converge plus vers l'humain, maintenant qu'il fait n'importe quoi. Cette convergence est en terme simple, l'entrainement exerc par l'univers sur nous. Nous qui sommes si petits et entrains  tre emmens  plus de 500 kilomtres par heure,  cette vitesse je doute qu'une possible pause de rflexion soit srieuse.

L'humain constructeur comme son nom l'indique se prend pour un collgue de Dieu, car sans lui nous ne mangerions pas du soda trs pulpeux. Puis lorsque notre "bidoche" est en mode trop plein, il suffira d'ouvrir le robinet de vidange. Il pense  tout le constructeur polymorphique,  tout ce qu'il peut. Humain lui-mme et peut-tre plus bte qu'un autre  ::): 

Je prfre penser que tout est gal, puisque chaque unit a le droit d'exister et donc, d'tre en paix. L'humain est un grand constructeur dans son ensemble, il nous assure une vie paisible. Il y a aussi la libert de pouvoir exercer une science, dans le but de parfaire les connaissances en la matire.  son meilleur jour, la vie humaine est notre paradis. En faisant l'effort de ne pas faire de ce fleuve tranquille, de part une atmosphre remuante crant une torrentielle pluie de surplus. Ce qu'il ne faut pas oublier, c'est qu'aprs cette cascade ne se transformant pas en dirigeable. Reste  terre, et faire de ces rus, des rivires inattendues. On parle d'volution d'un ensemble complexe en soi et simple  la rdaction. La musique telle qu'on l'entend orchestrale connat les gammes modales, ou celles qui plaisent. La musique qu'on entend pas, elle aussi les connat. Sauf, que *la quantique de la musique ne converge pas vers l'humain*. L'volution des gammes systmatiques se compare  un arbre,  un tat de dveloppement. Cet humain qui se contente de rcrire l'histoire des gammes racontes par les gammes, un simple copiste en somme  ::):  Si on ne voit pas toutes les gammes, on en entend quelques-unes

----------


## Invit

> Sauf, que *la quantique de la musique ne converge pas vers l'humain*. L'volution des gammes systmatiques se compare  un arbre,  un tat de dveloppement. Cet humain qui se contente de rcrire l'histoire des gammes racontes par les gammes, un simple copiste en somme  Si on ne voit pas toutes les gammes, on en entend quelques-unes


Tout ce qui est dit est vrai, qu'elle que soit la personne dveloppant les gammes musicales lmentairement bases sur sept notes et deux altrations. Elle dcouvre les mmes gammes, aussi le fait d'tre diffrentes les unes des autres prouve qu'elles forment un quilibre entre elles. Ce qui ne varie pas du tout, sont les notes inchanges dans l'hirarchie. Les altrations produisent les tonalits, ou les mouvements diatoniques. Ainsi crateurs de courants porteurs d'lments nergiques, telles des ondes transportant leurs frquences et tous les tats ariens. Je ne peux que vous conseiller ce film, qui saura vous faire aimer ce que vous n'aimiez pas avant ce savoir. Selon une communaut gammique harmonique, un algorithme d'une incroyable prcision donnant un sens  certains mcanismes originaux.
Un vritable moteur en somme  ::): 
Peut tre que le sujet est "trop" srieux pour l'crire "ici" ?
Mais dans le monde "rel" ce bout de texte est une main tendue sortant d'un vide sidral, venant saisir une portion de votre esprit. ::yaisse3::

----------


## Invit

Les gammes sidrales, atomiques, existent dj. Elles sont la runion sommaire de toutes les excitations rencontres par le personnel, elles forment le tableau de toutes les rfrences. La recherche de l'explication par le biais d'expriences parfois loignes les unes des autres, tient compte des ralits rcurrentes car ces dernires reprsentent des rptitions. Sans prciser le moyen  utiliser pour ce rsultat, le fait est que ces rptitions sont rellement notables.

Le moyen pour parvenir  un rsultat est simplement li  un bon sens, d'une premire approche il sera matriel. Ce premier pas est  la hauteur de celui qui se donne le moyen de trouver son rsultat, on peut aussi bien avoir le moyen de l'ponge et de l'eau pour rsulter une vaisselle propre. Mais pour les gammes c'est diffrent, l'ponge = {crayon, ordinateur,,,} et l'eau = pense, sans baisser les bras on commence par achever la dfinition de ce moyen. Maintenant qu'on est prt  obtenir des rsultats, on va trier tous les dtails rencontrs sur l'lment le plus sr possible. Dtailler un sujet est relativement facile, et en faire de mme avec tous les sujets va crer une complication individuelle. Celles qui veulent tout comprendre sans rflchir ne sont pas curieuses (...), en se penchant un peu on peut voir que chaque sujet a sa propre expression. Et, qu'il y a des lments dans cette expression qui sont en relation. Une part d'interprtation non ngligeable, car elle peut engendrer des erreurs, se situe dans l'expression humaine. Qui selon la volont de publier cette trouvaille, dont l'expression a besoin d'tre interprte afin d'tre comprise. En franais dans le texte et en technique dans le dessin, et encore plus. 

Un seul ordre : Comprendre et expliquer

----------


## Invit

Afin de vous faire couter ma voix, ce qui pourrait aider les personnes qui s'inquitent  mon sujet
Je vous crit le lien vers ma chanson reggae : https://soundcloud.com/vicentequantic/reaggaeicsvo 

@urmail

----------


## lper

Du reggae...Tout s'explique ! ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Afin de vous faire couter ma voix, ce qui pourrait aider les personnes qui s'inquitent  mon sujet


Je ne pense pas que a va amliorer les inquitudes, bien au contraire  ::mouarf::  Tu avais peur de rveiller le bb des voisins lorsque tu as enregistr la voix ?

Bon, vu que tu t'intresses aux thories musicales et que tu nourries ce fil tout seul, je vais te donner un peu de grain  moudre en te faisant dcouvrir le m-base de Steve Coleman. Les deux premiers liens sont directement lis  lui et les deux derniers sont en rapport avec son guitariste Miles Okazaki et  son livre.
http://m-base.com/
http://m-base.net/
http://www.milesokazaki.com/book/
http://fundamentalsofguitar.com/

Avec a, tu vas pouvoir faire autre chose que du reggae...

----------


## lper

Et pour les puristes des mesures, ce petit bijou d'Alexandre Astier :

----------


## Invit

> Et pour les puristes des mesures, ce petit bijou d'Alexandre Astier :


Euh ?? Il n'y a rien d'original dans ce vido. Qu'est-ce qui le rend intressant pour toi, Iper ?

----------


## Invit

> Je ne pense pas que a va amliorer les inquitudes, bien au contraire  Tu avais peur de rveiller le bb des voisins lorsque tu as enregistr la voix ?
> 
> Bon, vu que tu t'intresses aux thories musicales et que tu nourries ce fil tout seul, je vais te donner un peu de grain  moudre en te faisant dcouvrir le m-base de Steve Coleman. Les deux premiers liens sont directement lis  lui et les deux derniers sont en rapport avec son guitariste Miles Okazaki et  son livre.
> http://m-base.com/
> http://m-base.net/
> http://www.milesokazaki.com/book/
> http://fundamentalsofguitar.com/
> 
> Avec a, tu vas pouvoir faire autre chose que du reggae...


Musique = Intelligence + Plaisir
Merci

----------


## Invit

Il y a un chromatisme entre la clart et l'obscurit, que seule la douceur est capable de concevoir  ::):

----------


## lper

> Euh ?? Il n'y a rien d'original dans ce vido. Qu'est-ce qui le rend intressant pour toi, Iper ?


La difficult de jouer ce morceau en 15/16 de plus a relooke le prlude de bach, la version originale :

----------


## Invit

> La difficult de jouer ce morceau en 15/16 de plus a relooke le prlude de Bach, la version originale : .../...


L'coute musicale nous harmonise par voie extrieure, et  moindre effort en comparaison  la gymnastique. On peut croire, que la musique est autant ncessaire que la gymnastique pour notre sant. Le suivit d'une oeuvre orchestrale dpend de la personne, si l'coute des rumeurs mme fortes n'est pas conseille. Il est recommand de les couter avec deux petites oreilles, on ne sera jamais trop prudent dans ce rebond de rumeur. Et, que toutes les rumeurs rebondissantes ne tiennent pas compte des mises  jours, tout une partie de volley ball avec 8 joueurs et 150 000 balles professionnelles  ::): 

 suivre ce piano, on peut penser  un message musical traduisant un moment de vie relle vcue par un homme normal. La continuit des notes choisies parmi celles prsentes dans le panel donn, forment l'empreinte d'une cadence mlodique touchant notre intrieur tout en venant de l'extrieur. La mlodie est compose d'lments d'origine humaine : Cration au piano | Composition venant de l'intrieur. Le message musical constitue le moyen humain prvu pour exprimer ce qu'il a toujours sut faire. Cette valeur acoustique est un langage universel, ce langage ne contient qu'un seul mot ou note enrichie. L'air de piano a travers le temps sans perdre une seconde, contrairement  mon rveil.) Le flux harmonique produit par l'oeuvre musicale  forte expression, nous parvient aujourd'hui et longtemps aprs pour nous aider au souvenir de cette belle posie.

----------


## fanmanga

La plus belle du music est cre par l'Homme que ce soit bon ou mauvais .
Et tout chose (ex la music)crer par l'Homme converge vers lui.

----------


## Invit

> La plus belle du music est cre par l'Homme que ce soit bon ou mauvais .
> Et tout chose (ex la music)crer par l'Homme converge vers lui.


Il y a parmi les convergences des liens qui sont plus utiles que d'autres, et a contrario dans l'absolu.
Les sciences humaines sont des convergences complexes, qui prennent beaucoup de temps  maitriser.
Dans la vie, il faut tre intelligent. Ce dire, pour que l'Homme choisisse les bonnes convergences.
La vie continue avec et aprs nous, on est venu, on a vcu puis on est partis. Aussi simple que .
Les mauvaises, moyennes, folles, joyeuses convergences existent elles aussi, et bien plus encore  ::):

----------


## Invit

Je dcouvre admiratif  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Musique = Intelligence + Plaisir


Mme pour David Guetta ?

----------


## Invit

> Mme pour David Guetta ?


Mme pour *7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ*

----------


## Invit

> La difficult de jouer ce morceau en 15/16 de plus a relooke le prlude de bach, la version originale :


Effectivement, j'tais pass  ct. Bon honntement, c'est un tour purement technique, a me laisse de glace.

----------


## Invit

> Je dcouvre admiratif 
> 
> Musiques plantaires


Les sons produits par les plantes sont riches en informations, le tout c'est de savoir comment en faire la partition. Chaque mlodie comporte un thme central, le son de rotation massif et des lments suffisamment importants pour produire une sonorit distincte en rapport. L'tre humain produit beaucoup de sonorits, qu'il n'est pas capable de rsoudre autrement qu' "sa faon". Alors la musique des astres, qui au niveau solaire, compose  eux tous une musique cleste. Pas utopique du tout  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Je dcouvre admiratif


J'ai toujours un certain trouble avec ces procds qui la plupart du temps manipule allgrement les donnes pour les faire entrer dans le domaine de l'audible humain par le biais de la compression pour ajouter un peu de dynamique et de grosse transposition  l'emporte pice (m'tonnerais bien bien fort que les longueurs d'onde captes soient dans le domaine de l'audible humain...)
C'est prendre de la donne et la transformer en son.

J'avais commenc  faire a sur mon Atari 800 XL il y a 30 ans : j'avais transform de la donne graphique en son et, tonnamment, a donnait des choses trs mlodiques avec une structure rythmique volue.
J'ai ritr quelque fois depuis et j'en suis pas mal arriv  la conclusion qu'en prenant n'importe quelles donnes, avec un peu de manipulation, on arrive  en faire quelque chose d'intressant au niveau sonore. 
Je dis bien intressant mais rien d'extraordinaire, tout de mme.

Il suffit que tu ajoutes que a provienne du sable du Sahara, des anneaux de Saturne, ou du mouvement des molcules du Saint Suaire et a prend une dimension mystique mme s'il n'y a rien de bien sorcier derrire tout cela au finale.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai toujours un certain trouble avec ces procds qui la plupart du temps manipule allgrement les donnes pour les faire entrer dans le domaine de l'audible humain par le biais de la compression pour ajouter un peu de dynamique et de grosse transposition  l'emporte pice (m'tonnerais bien bien fort que les longueurs d'onde captes soient dans le domaine de l'audible humain...)
> C'est prendre de la donne et la transformer en son.


N'ayant jamais travaill le son que tu dcris ici, mais d'aprs les descriptions le son fabriqu (compression, dynamique, transposition) tu as oubli le volume  ::): 
Comme il est dit dans le dbut du clip, l'enregistrement concerne des donnes lectromagntiques captes. Il ne s'agit pas d'un son ordinaire venu d'un instrument de musique, chaque frquence est une expression que je ne saurais comprendre actuellement. 




> J'avais commenc  faire a sur mon Atari 800 XL il y a 30 ans : j'avais transform de la donne graphique en son et, tonnamment, a donnait des choses trs mlodiques avec une structure rythmique volue.
> J'ai ritr quelque fois depuis et j'en suis pas mal arriv  la conclusion qu'en prenant n'importe quelles donnes, avec un peu de manipulation, on arrive  en faire quelque chose d'intressant au niveau sonore. 
> Je dis bien intressant mais rien d'extraordinaire, tout de mme.


Ce qui me diffrencie de toi, c'est que le son n'est pas tudi mais plutt son origine ou son harmonie.
Toute sonorit non harmonique, l'est !




> Il suffit que tu ajoutes que a provienne du sable du Sahara, des anneaux de Saturne, ou du mouvement des molcules du Saint Suaire et a prend une dimension mystique mme s'il n'y a rien de bien sorcier derrire tout cela au finale.


Le ballotage n'en finit pas, car au final. Ce genre de vulgarisation a un unique but, celui de dmystifier quand tu dis : Le Sahara, Saturne, Saint Suaire, Sorcier
Si je comprend la phrase, en fait c'est moi qui suit vis et non pas mon message. Puisque je suis sr que  vous passionne autant que moi, mais que vous refusez la magie prsente. Mis  part que vous pouvez aimer ce que bon vous semble, rappelez-vous seulement qu'on est jamais seul  le croire.

----------


## Invit

> Le ballotage n'en finit pas, car au final. Ce genre de vulgarisation a un unique but, celui de dmystifier quand tu dis : Le Sahara, Saturne, Saint Suaire, Sorcier
> Si je comprend la phrase, en fait c'est moi qui suit vis et non pas mon message. Puisque je suis sr que  vous passionne autant que moi, mais que vous refusez la magie prsente. Mis  part que vous pouvez aimer ce que bon vous semble, rappelez-vous seulement qu'on est jamais seul  le croire.


Non je ne te vise pas du tout, je vise la vido et d'autres du mme genre. Je trouve a aussi captivant que d'autres, mais comme je le disais, c'est le cas pour toutes donnes dtournes en son.

----------


## Invit

> Non je ne te vise pas du tout, je vise la vido et d'autres du mme genre. Je trouve a aussi captivant que d'autres, mais comme je le disais, c'est le cas pour toutes donnes dtournes en son.


Si tu as vu ces vidos, tu dois comprendre qu'en fait c'est une premire information. Il n'y a pas de dtournement, les plantes on ne peut pas les entendre. ce qu'on entend sont des vibrations lectromagntiques enregistres. Mme si on ne les comprends pas, on sait maintenant qu'elles existent.

Et pour comprendre les plantes, aprs les observatoires, les clichs, les calculs. Bien que la dfinition orbitale soit assimile, il ne reste plus qu' connatre la version intelligible du message, qui finalement pourrait  l'avenir nous faire dcouvrir des aspects mconnus. Choses qui seraient improbables de cette faon vulgairement traite, et combien possibles ( je suis sr qu'un jour on y verra plus clair ).

----------


## Invit

> Si tu as vu ces vidos, tu dois comprendre qu'en fait c'est une premire information. Il n'y a pas de dtournement, les plantes on ne peut pas les entendre. ce qu'on entend sont des vibrations lectromagntiques enregistres. Mme si on ne les comprends pas, on sait maintenant qu'elles existent.
> 
> Et pour comprendre les plantes, aprs les observatoires, les clichs, les calculs. Bien que la dfinition orbitale soit assimile, il ne reste plus qu' connatre la version intelligible du message, qui finalement pourrait  l'avenir nous faire dcouvrir des aspects mconnus. Choses qui seraient improbables de cette faon vulgairement traite, et combien possibles ( je suis sr qu'un jour on y verra plus clair ).


Au fait, j'arrte ce monologue de troll

----------


## Invit

Ce qu'il faut dire, c'est que nous ne pouvons pas tre gaux dans l'adversit. Et que pour atteindre un semblant d'galit, il est ncessaire que l'adversit se modifie un peu. Bien que je sois considr inconsidrablement, je pense que l'exprience qui vous honore ne fait pas de vous quelqu'un de suprieur dans le sens humain du sujet. On me reproche aussi de ne pas parvenir  un cadrage humoristique de la taverne, ne pouvons nous pas supposer un instant que l'humour est polymorphique, pour parler comme vous. Que la blague de X est diffrente de celle de Y, puis celle des humoristes massacreurs sociaux _ Surtout ne me dites pas - Qu'ils savent y faire EUX !  ::):  En ces mots il y a une rponse  :
- Tu confonds humour informatique avec de la pollution tyrolienne trollesque.)

YoiloiOiYOlIulaa  ::): 

Rflchissons avant d'agir comme un adversaire :


```
Arme de guerre ou de paix ??
```

----------


## Invit

> Que serait le prsent sans lenseignement ? Quen errerait-il en lendemain dmuni ?
> Le savoir culturel est la trace de cet enseignement.  ceux qui voyagent dans lunivers des connaissances, comme des rves logiques parvenus.  ces rves qui remplissent lespace vierge, que le prsent mmorise par lcriture. Suffisamment proches pour quapparaissent les sublimes univers, via sa croissante prcision lmentaire. Gnrant une criture inabordable sans les lments clefs donnes par lexprience, celle qui  offre de la prhension. Les sciences nous enseignent quelles sont accessibles, intelligentes, complexes, et slectives. Comme on le sait, nous ne sommes pas ternels. Du fait de lapprentissage dune unique science, ce qui ncessite plus dune vie humaine. La vitesse dinitiation dpend de la mesure du temps, et de ses lois fondamentales. La dfinition du temps correspond  une volution harmonique
>  Toujours dun point de vue humain. .._
> ._
> .

----------


## Invit

Le jardinage se prend un rteau et cerise sur le gteau, ses dents sont comptes. De grce rtelire  la hauteur dune mchoire, si finalement la dent est dente, o serait la lvre sinon quautrement. Je recommence avec le rteau aux dents  dents .  quoi servent les dents du rteau ( ?), la barre sur laquelle sont implantes ses dents formate un assemblage fini dlments complexes ou pas ::):  ! Le jardinier regroupe les feuilles et au terme de son travail, il est sr quil peut brosser les dents et de revivre sa passionnante journe en ces feuilles plantes venues des espaces despces feuillues. Un peu comme ce jardin des gammes musicales, qui na pas besoin de ce rteau au sens propre. Lintressante forme du rtelier concorde diatoniquement  la gamme, de mme sil nest pas les dents des pelouses. Il nen reste pas moins quil a une dentition chromatique de chaque ct des dents, ce quentre les dents dentes, il y a une harmonieuse altractivit  ou effet de la soupire .
Que chaque dent soit un rteau  dents dentes. Que cette autre srie de dents (rteau) ratisse le champ gammique dordonnance chromatique  commatisme volutif, afin de crer un ordre  tous les cas. Cette tche semble plus aise avec la technique du rteau faisant bonne mesure, elle sassocie aux tonalits modales. La difficult du commatisme rside dans son activit. De la dfinition invisible des gammes,  celle du monde visible des tonalits remarquables. Il y A Quoi quencore, et que tant on continue. Parvenant  une large expression tonale, pour une fois lautomne y est parvenu  voir une pelouse recouverte !
Ne craint pas le vent  ::): 
_

----------


## Invit

La libert
Cest la seule chose qui nous reste, depuis notre naissance.
La libert nest pas libre en assemblage, car la pense de lassemble est son champ actif. Un phnomne chappe  ce rassemblement, pour commencer celui de son unit et puis, ltre libre
De lexistence que nous connaissons rsulte une unit universelle, de cet espace entre min & max, et bien entendu le rassemblement conditionnel des liberts. Nous sommes dans lunivers, et lunivers est en nous, un seul jeu et plusieurs joueurs y compris tout. La libert universelle nest pas une idologie faisant partie des liberts humaines, puisquelle laisse libre tout ce qui est. Lunivers doit rpondre  toutes ces masses plantaires, une force purement physique. De proportion ingale au physique humain,  moins que Bibendum ne soit  fch  avec la lune et lui jette un vent.
Lexprience atomique de lhistoire, nous laisse entrevoir un monde physique plus petit partout. Et pendant que se raconte lunivers et latome, notre esprit imagine un grand espace galactique, car il est fantastique. La seule chose qui me reste est mon physique humainement harmonis, qui  la force des annes fait lexprience dun univers personnel. Aussi grand que petit,  combien virtuel. Un domaine imaginaire logique et crdible, dans une ambiance humainement polyvalente.
En esprant quelle rsiste au temps futur

Terrestrement vtre 
http://toumic.fr/dossiers/dosprog/nphbasic_1a.py.html

----------


## Invit

Une plume
*Plume manuelle volante*
On a beau faire, tout ce qui na pas t envelopp en un minimum de 100 pages, na pas de valeur J
Certes parmi les ravaleurs, sil y a les artistes de tous poils en criture, les templiers qui font la mto de la discute. Ils aident  leurs manires  entrevoir le type dcrit point du doigt, je ne saurais dire lequel. Mais quoi quil en soit, nous vivons un monde dont lactivit spirituelle a prit son temps pour se dguiser en petit soldat de chewing-gum. Les gots ont une donne invariable dans la diversit,  laquelle il faut se reporter  un jugement de palais de dgustation.
*Les plumes actives*
 Lacte est une matire pensive, au point de vue dun commun intrt. On ne vient pas crier sur le toit, en hurlant des miaulements des chats des cavernes. Non, on vient au-dessus du forum pour dire que jai vu dans Sciences & avenir une dfinition du parcours des lments de lespace, et je nai pu mempcher de penser au canard de lespace ttracordique
*Le ttracorde dplum*
Car celui-ci a t form par les ttracordes contenus dans les gammes musicales !
Un rapport harmonique est cr dans un espace cosmologique ayant pour base lunivers rel, assemblage logique des actifs lmentaires. Une raison de plus pour signaler le ct systmatique du ttracorde parmi les gammes, et de limage reflte de part un relatif aux groupes ttras. 
[Humour initial]
Aujourdhui le 26 fvrier 3017. Ils nont toujours pas compris J
[|Humour final]
* plume de canard*

----------


## Invit

Ce n'est pas exactement comme  l'ordinaire, que sont largus les parachutistes. Disons que  se passe dans la tte isole ou en runion des parachuteux. Je ne sais par quel mystre on ne peut deviner sur quelle base on va atterrir, ni de quel point on va tre lanc. Mais il est sr que l'atterrissage est assez doux.
Moi par exemple, j'en ai profit pour faire du schuss, afin de battre les bleus  la neige. Le parcours est ardu, et les arbitres sont nombreux, mais pas autant que a. Il n'est point besoin de demander la destination favorite des lanceurs de jets, qui fort aise se croient au-dessus du simple corps suspendu au bout de l'lastique pourvu de bottes ventouses (pour bien se scotcher le terrain). Chacun son combat n'est-il ?

Mme un tout petit mot a une nergie exploitable  volont  ::):  Alors, quand est-ce que ceci va cesser, et enfin laisser se reposer les petits yeux qui n'arrivent plus  lire cette interminable phrase. Un moment pass ici, est normalement un coup de ds parachuts. Le simple problme c'est le vent provoqu par les diverses tournures valses aux pages, et prtes aux logiques. Patience un jour je serais fin prt  crire du beau texte.

Merci

----------


## Invit

> Ce n'est pas exactement comme  l'ordinaire, que sont largus les parachutistes. Alors, quand est-ce que ceci va cesser, et enfin laisser se reposer les petits yeux qui n'arrivent plus  lire cette interminable phrase. Un moment pass ici, est normalement un coup de ds parachuts. Le simple problme c'est le vent provoqu par les diverses tournures valses aux pages, et prtes aux logiques. Patience un jour je serais fin prt  crire du beau texte.
> 
> Merci


Ventousez des galets pour pouvoir schusser

----------


## Invit

Le mtre du charpentier (rigide et pli) a plus d'un pli dans sa mesure, et si par une exprience ardue  des fins relativement gamines, on en vient  ne plus le dplier afin d'arpenter le terrain. Encore une lgret de mesure qui a pour information une ralit approximativement suffisante, ce genre d'info est assez rpandue sur cette terre. Car le fait de ne pas dplier, c'est gagner du temps.

Alors le matre charpentier qui connat de nombreuses ressources en vient  trouver, grce  son esprit de perspective, comment mesurer les intervalles tout en restant assis  siroter. Mais  les "jeunes", ils ne le comprennent pas. Bien presss  dplier les maitrises, pour trouver aprs coup le rsultat qui fait le 10/10 fanmanga  ::): 

Bon, il y a assez d'lments en ce texte pour une initiation au fait qu'il n'est pas interdit de penser avant d'agir. Comme en programmation, crire du code proprement tout en y maitrisant chaque mot. Il suffit de savoir ce que l'on veut...

Il en va de mme avec les communs multiplicateurs,  ce niveau la vitesse n'est pas un challenge. Ce qui prime est de pouvoir les trouver en un claquement de doigts, paume incluse  la mcanique manuelle  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

_Si la voie ddie aux enfants est raisonnable

Celle des adultes draisonne fortement

_Humble avis

----------


## fanmanga

Bonjour toumic merci pour ton aide....

Faut il suivre tout le temps les enfants mme si la vrit sort des bouches des enfants?

Un enfant bleu ma empcher de continuer l'histoire des chiffres je voulais bien le suivre et arrter de l'crire. 

Mais un chiffres que j'aime bien est entr dans la boucle du 40 et ne trouve plus d'issu possible faut que je l'aide.

Voici la suite de l'histoire:

Dans le monde des chiffres(un chiffre et aussi un nombre si en prend comme base la base infini)

Un chiffre et un vivant qui le pilote c'est comme le photon dualit onde particule il peux tre un chiffre et peux aussi tre un vivant.

Dieu quand elle a crit tous les chiffres.

Les chiffres tait tous en groupe il y avait pas de division /
Les tres vivant commencer a piloter autres chiffres que son chiffre d'orgine.

Exemple le chiffre(un vivant) 1 peux pilot plusieurs chiffres a la fois pas juste son chiffre.

Le vivant qui es le plus respecter dans le monde des chiffres tait le vivant qui piloter le plus des chiffres.

Le meilleur l'imbatable c'est Dieu un vivant qui y a russi a piloter tous les chiffres puisque c'est lui qui y a crit tous les chiffres. 

Ce jeux a continu entre les chiffres il a cre une structure entre les tres vivants .

Il y avait des chiffres trop utilis et des chiffres oubli. 

Des chiffres a leur disposition beaucoups des chiffres a pilots des riches en langage humain

Et des chiffres oublis rarement utiliss juste si ils sont des chiffres particuliers des pauvres en langage humain.

To be continue.

----------


## Invit

> Bonjour toumic merci pour ton aide....


*Comme on le sait chaque tre est conscient de ses actes, et la vrit enfantine *suit le chemin de la dcouverte. On ne peut pas dire quil y ait un ge spcial *pour dcouvrir les cultures de la vie, celles quon a choisi dapprendre.

*Chacun dentre nous a une histoire  raconter, mais le plus important est de *pouvoir passer un message. Pour que ce soit possible, il faut parler le mme *langage que celui du lecteur. Et, ton franais est tellement compact que *certains liens ou entre-mots se sont dtachs.

*Mme sans linfini les nombres commencent  zro, puis dpassent la dizaine. 

*Lunivers tel que nous vivons prend forme avec la science, faire connaissance *avec les atomes linfiniment petit, celui des physiciens. Ny connaissant rien en *cette matire, je me rsous  crer mon propre univers qui est infini lui aussi. *Heureusement  la porte de tous (nombres)

*Les chiffres ont ts additionns pour compter, conomiser
*Ainsi que diviser en parties galitaires et mieux, partager
*Etc.



Et le document associ typonuclidetyponucleide_generique.pdf

----------


## fanmanga

Heureusement  la porte de tous (nombres)

Merci beaucoups j'ai eu un apercu de ton univers mais je demande une invitation pour venir le voir j'ai pas l'habitude d'enrter chez les gens sans frapper a la porte.

C'est vrais ce que te dis il faut parler le meme language que ce forum.

je vais peux tre commencer a aider les dbutants  a programer avec le concept Objet Humain c'est parielle que le langugage objets mais plus large.

Je vais utiliser un langugage connu par exemple le VBA ou  moi aussi je suis dbutant pour vous initiez a l'utilisation du langugage Objet Humain.

----------


## Invit

> Heureusement  la porte de tous (nombres)
> 
> Merci beaucoups j'ai eu un apercu de ton univers mais je demande une invitation pour venir le voir j'ai pas l'habitude d'enrter chez les gens sans frapper a la porte.
> .../...
> Je vais utiliser un langugage connu par exemple le VBA ou  moi aussi je suis dbutant pour vous initiez a l'utilisation du langugage Objet Humain.


Tu as raison de vouloir travailler pour une bonne cause, et tu sais que tu dois faire un effort en franais. Ton criture est nglige exemple pour venir taper  la porte pour entrer, et non pas enrtrer (c'est soulign en rouge, mais je laisse). Si tu n'as pas de correcteur orthographique automatique, utilises un diteur de texte avec correcteur. Une fois que ton texte sera format  la bonne matrice du forum typiquement franais, rflchis sur ce que tu va expliquer. Et tout comme l'artiste tu vas parfaire une oeuvre dj faite, ne t'arrtes pas de travailler tant que tu n'auras pas trouv la bonne formule. Qui en toute vidence n'est pas obligatoirement complique, car si tu volues suffisamment, tu comprendras que l'lmentaire est un complexe dont on en connat pas la solution.

Je te souhaite une bonne aventure, et que parmi tous les produits errons, il y ait un peu de tact pour les lves. De toute faon qu'en est-il autre que la vie nous apprend, puis lors de tes recherches tu utilises tout ce qu'on sait (normalement)

Nanmoins saches que si tu peux persister, continuer  faire des fautes. Et si la lecture ne s'est pas bien ralise, la question sera probablement incomprhensible. Que se soit un texte clair avec des mots simples, mme si tu n'en dis que la moiti...

----------


## fanmanga

Merci beaucoup de n'avoir  pas refuser d'tre dans ton monde j'essaierai de faire un bon truck pour aider les gens a comprend VBA matre d'tage 15 libre j'ai tenu compte de ta remarque qui faut synchroniser avec autre chose que le 10 j'ai visit l'tage 15 en mode invisible .

----------


## Invit

> Merci beaucoup de n'avoir  pas refuser d'tre dans ton monde j'essaierai de faire un bon truck pour aider les gens a comprend VBA matre d'tage 15 libre j'ai tenu compte de ta remarque qui faut synchroniser avec autre chose que le 10 j'ai visit l'tage 15 en mode invisible .


Sois synchro avec toi-mme  condition que ton toi-mme ait bonne conscience parmi les humains  ::):

----------


## fanmanga

La bonne conscience parmi les humains serais dans le rel.

La mauvaise conscience parmi les humains serais dans le virtuel.

L'quilibre entre le mal et le bien serais parfait .

Laisser le bien grandir dans le monde rel .

Laisser le mal grandir dans le monde virtuel.

Le bien ne  gnrer que le bien mais parfois du mal.

Le mal ne  gnrer que le mal mais parfois du bien.

Envoyer le mal gnrer par le bien dans virtuel.

Envoyer le bien gnrer par le mal dans le rel.

Humain Crer avec le mal et le bien en lui.

----------


## escartefigue

> j'essaierai de faire un bon *truck*.


Que c'est beau, c'est beau.... beau comme un camion !

----------


## Invit

> La bonne conscience parmi les humains serais dans le rel.
> La mauvaise conscience parmi les humains serais dans le virtuel.
> L'quilibre entre le mal et le bien serais parfait ...
> Humain Crer avec le mal et le bien en lui.


Et s'il y a plusieurs dimensions du bien et du mal, de telle sorte  ne plus pouvoir dfinir si c'est rel ou virtuel ?
Et si un lment serait le mal pour un tiers, et le bien pour deux tiers ?
C'est tant bien que mal que je nage au milieu de ces eaux dans l'espoir d'y trouver du bonheur.
L'quilibre entre le bien et le mal va bien au-del de mes certitudes, et pour sortir de cet enfer "je rve"

----------


## Invit

N : Unime ngation de labstraction positive
Nu : Forme quilibre des contraintes
C : Corpulence  maintient nergique
Lon : Un prnom en langage humain

----------


## fanmanga

> Et s'il y a plusieurs dimensions du bien et du mal, de telle sorte  ne plus pouvoir dfinir si c'est rel ou virtuel ?
> Et si un lment serait le mal pour un tiers, et le bien pour deux tiers ?
> C'est tant bien que mal que je nage au milieu de ces eaux dans l'espoir d'y trouver du bonheur.
> L'quilibre entre le bien et le mal va bien au-del de mes certitudes, et pour sortir de cet enfer "je rve"


Rve nage en rve en rve viens de toi .

Rve viens de toi rve ou toi tu es Lon. 

Lon peux contrler rve car rve viens de lui.

Lon libre  peux contrler son rve mme infini.

Lon attend le bon moment pour exister.

Lon a grandi Lon nage dans la terre bleu.

Tiers ou un demi ni que chiffres  de Lon .

Lon lie les chiffres est nage en rve en rve. 

Lon trouve terre bleu de son rve. 

Lon aime humain pour tre un humain de rve.

----------


## Invit

[...]     ::mrgreen::     Lui c'est Lon

----------


## fanmanga

Humain(Nom) regarde tl .
Nom connecter a film.
Nom aime film matrix.
Lon hros film matrix.
Nom aime hros lon.
Hros lon connecter a nom.
Hros lon aime nom.
Nom rve tre lon.
Lon rve tre nom.
Film lon et nom rve.

----------


## fanmanga

> [...]        Lui c'est Lon


 ::mouarf:: 
😴😈😂

----------


## Invit

> 


 demi mots on explique beaucoup plus de chose, comme surfer sur des petites vagues phrases  ::): 

http://toumic.fr/dossiers/dosgpdf/Nu...0developpe.pdf

----------


## fanmanga

Nom extrazlove.

Film extrazlove et Lon dtruit. 

Humain dieux empche lon connexion. 

Connexion Lon et extrazlove chouer. 

Extrazlove rve plus.

Lon et extrazlove triste. 

Lon aime extrazlove.

Extrazlove aime lon.

Lon battre humain dieux pour amour.

Extrazlove rve restaurer.

----------


## Invit

En ces temps normaux, c'est  dire dans plusieurs annes. Ou plutt, lorsque les conditions permettrons  nos consciences de rver en paix, ce qui pour cela devra passer par un dchainement assist de certaines valeurs. En se penchant sur le sujet, on retrouve de tous temps des conteurs affables. Et ce qui peut paratre fabuleux, n'est autre qu'un nombre de phrases insignifiantes de part ses mots solidifis en leur donnant une forme idologique. Tout comme la mthode de construction d'un programme, car bien qu'on puisse trouver une solution de plusieurs manires. Celle qui aura le plus d'effet, et ce n'est pas un hasard, sera celle qui fera le mime le plus proche des modalits similaires  ces choses qui nous laissent rver en paix ou pas. Si le monde n'est pas simple et bien c'est qu'il est compliqu, tant qu'il y a une confusion des savoirs et de l'infusion de leur alchimie sublime. Les savants soit disant nettoyeurs d'esprits usent de contextes tablis, ne sont pas si ngatifs que a. Le principe d'tre plusieurs produit un effet protecteur, o la profondeur des contradictions les entrainent dans des zones inconnues ayant pour effet de les ramener  la ralit constante suivante : La vie physique a une conscience naturelle, et le rve propuls par l'espce humaine emmne une autre dimension dans la vie. Grce  la nature nous pouvons, chacun d'entre nous, choisir quels seront nos repres pour ne pas tre perturbs par les interminables questions qu'on peut se poser sans jamais y rpondre. Il est aussi phnomnal de dire que la barre est haute, l'ambition humaine et sa symbiose entre le rel et le rve, claire un espace de multiples communauts. Le problme de ces communs, c'est qu'ils tournent autour d'hommes et de femmes et d'architectures. Et bien que ces groupes paraissent solides, leurs units isoles et leurs multiples concerns, fait qu'un groupe de milliers se retrouve au mme niveau qu'un seul individu. Puis l'humanit a un atout qui passe partout, c'est le moyen du pouvoir, ils sont forts connectiquement parlant. Selon que les intresss s'y mettent  plusieurs pour "grer" les finances poly-alimentaires des lments neutres adapts. Les mondes multiples crs par les gens, leurs impact de masse, et bien entendu la force nergique de la jeunesse. La cour de rcration c'est bien, hein  ::): , discuter, influencer, interprter, rigoler jusqu' la clef des champs... Toute une assemble gnrale de la nature humaine encore en phase d'apprentissage, avec une infinit d'normment moins de complications relatives terrestres.


En ce tableau aux couleurs visiblement invisibles, la difficult vient des effets cognitifs des masses et de leurs contradictions. Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est l'impact qu'a sur nous les valeurs humaines telles qu'elles sont aujourd'hui, et tel qu'on peut le voir...

L'avance positive lie  une organisation des pouvoirs, est tellement lente qu'elle a russie  se stratifier  ::):

----------


## Invit

parmi les recherches, il y a l'harmonie. Et l'onde harmonique est quantiquement la plus simple qui soit. Elle nous berce de son temprament continuellement, tout en nous donnant le pas de sa dmarche. Mais nous on est trs futs, on connat la chanson. Et alors la longueur d'onde est monotone, tant qu'elle n'est pas envahies par les ondes courtes. Sans vouloir tre con, il va falloir trouver un moyen de composer un rock and rool relatif  la berceuse originale. En termes techniques, on dira qu'on joue dans le tempo. Qu'il est fort probable de donner la bonne mesure, et pourquoi ne pas laisser la meilleure part au charleston. Tel un bon swing sur lequel le caisson du tambour sacrifiera la mesure  l'aide de ses coups de bndictins. Comment faire entendre que la compression des donnes est une question de tempo ::): 

Mouai, il est possible de trouver une quantique cacophonique

----------


## Invit

> parmi les recherches, il y a l'harmonie. Et l'onde harmonique est quantiquement la plus simple qui soit. Elle nous berce de son temprament continuellement, tout en nous donnant le pas de sa dmarche. Mais nous on est trs futs, on connat la chanson. Et alors la longueur d'onde est monotone, tant qu'elle n'est pas envahies par les ondes courtes. Sans vouloir tre con, il va falloir trouver un moyen de composer un rock and rool relatif  la berceuse originale. En termes techniques, on dira qu'on joue dans le tempo. Qu'il est fort probable de donner la bonne mesure, et pourquoi ne pas laisser la meilleure part au charleston. Tel un bon swing sur lequel le caisson du tambour sacrifiera la mesure  l'aide de ses coups de bndictins. Comment faire entendre que la compression des donnes est une question de tempo
> Mouai, il est possible de trouver une quantique cacophonique


Mais quel ramassis de foutaises. 
Y a pas une phrase qui ait du sens ! 
l'onde harmonique est quantiquement la plus simple qui soit. Quel est le rapport entre une onde et la quantique ? En tout cas, rien que ne soit dans le domaine de l'audible, assurment !
Sans vouloir tre con, il va falloir trouver un moyen de composer un rock and rool relatif  la berceuse originale.Dommage de dtruire ta premire assertion avec un r'n'r RELATIF  la berceuse originale Dj, il faudrait dfinir la berceuse originale Ne serait-elle pas plutt orignElle ? Un morceau est relatif comment ?
la longueur d'onde est monotone, tant qu'elle n'est pas envahies par les ondes courtes. Oui, bien sr, sauf que les ondes courtes sortent du domaine de l'audible, donc, plus rien  voir avec quoique ce soit de musical.

Et je pourrais dmonter chaque phrase comme a.

En tout cas, si c'est ta forme personnelle d'auto-rotisme, tu es pri de fermer la porte et de faire a  labri du regard des autres. Merci.

----------


## Invit

> Mais quel ramassis de foutaises. 
> Y a pas une phrase qui ait du sens ! 
> 
> Et je pourrais dmonter chaque phrase comme a.
> 
> En tout cas, si c'est ta forme personnelle d'auto-rotisme, tu es pri de fermer la porte et de faire a  labri du regard des autres. Merci.


Je prfre laisser ouvert pour bien faire profiter de mes odeurs inaudibles

Je ne partage pas ta technique de communication, et blague  part c'est une rponse de malade

Attaquer les gens comme  ce n'est pas respectueux, alors que je ne commet aucun agression

Dcidment, si vous voulez que je m'auto-harmonise ailleurs, c'est simple

Virez moi et ne me faites plus chier !

----------


## Invit

> Mais quel ramassis de foutaises. 
> 
> Et je pourrais dmonter chaque phrase comme a.
> 
> En tout cas, si c'est ta forme personnelle d'auto-rotisme, tu es pri de fermer la porte et de faire a  labri du regard des autres. Merci.


Des fois, il faut inverser la vapeur ::): 
Voil 7jhdgfbtv2154)&$, je te propose de me faire comprendre en deux ou trois phrases
Le fait qu'harmonie n'est pas quantique

----------


## Invit

> Virez moi et ne me faites plus chier !


On ne demande que a, que tu t'ouvres un blog skyrock ! a ferait baisser ma pression artrielle.

----------


## Glutinus

Bah l un petit mot aux modos et c'est bon, tu auras vite regrett d'avoir dit a ^_^

Effectivement, tu pourrais faire comme ton confrre fanmanga aka extrazlove, qui a ouvert son topic sur tous les forums les plus connus d'internet... mais son dlire n'a fonctionn qu'avec les geekos de developpez  :8-):

----------


## Invit

> Bah l un petit mot aux modos et c'est bon, tu auras vite regrett d'avoir dit a ^_^
> 
> Effectivement, tu pourrais faire comme ton confrre fanmanga aka extrazlove, qui a ouvert son topic sur tous les forums les plus connus d'internet... mais son dlire n'a fonctionn qu'avec les geekos de developpez as


Pas mal du tout, merci les geekos du dveloppement. Bah on va pas refaire la Bastille, tant pis si je me trompe ::): 

Et tant pis si le nombre de geekos est restreint dans la discussion un tantinet musicale, sans pertes ni fracas telle est ma devise ::): 

Mon confrre est dans son monde et son cheminement est difficile  suivre, pas de quoi emprisonner le cas ::): 

Avec un peu de curiosit, il est probable d'avancer  reculons, on va l o on peut et c'est peu de la dire pour n'importe quel cas ::): 

Je suis sincrement dsol de mon manque de savoir vivre en milieu du meilleur du dveloppement, excusez le pitre que vous avez dcouvert ::):

----------


## Invit

> Pas mal du tout, merci les geekos du dveloppement.


S'il y a le moyen de crer des chiottes pour des dveloppeurs fous comme nouuuuuuuuuuuuus
Ouvrez-nous la porte ::):

----------


## Invit

> 



_Envoy par toumic_ 
_parmi les recherches, il y a l'harmonie. Et l'onde harmonique est quantiquement la plus simple qui soit. Elle nous berce de son temprament continuellement, tout en nous donnant le pas de sa dmarche. Mais nous on est trs futs, on connat la chanson. Et alors la longueur d'onde est monotone, tant qu'elle n'est pas envahies par les ondes courtes. Sans vouloir tre con, il va falloir trouver un moyen de composer un rock and rool relatif  la berceuse originale. En termes techniques, on dira qu'on joue dans le tempo. Qu'il est fort probable de donner la bonne mesure, et pourquoi ne pas laisser la meilleure part au charleston. Tel un bon swing sur lequel le caisson du tambour sacrifiera la mesure  l'aide de ses coups de bndictins. Comment faire entendre que la compression des donnes est une question de tempo
Mouai, il est possible de trouver une quantique cacophonique_
Mais quel ramassis de foutaises.
Y a pas une phrase qui ait du sens !
l'onde harmonique est quantiquement la plus simple qui soit. Quel est le rapport entre une onde et la quantique ? En tout cas, rien que ne soit dans le domaine de l'audible, assurment !

*SYNT.*_ Source d'une onde; crte, creux d'une onde; amplitude, frquence_ (exprime en hertz), _priode, vitesse de propagation d'une onde._
♦ _Longueur d'onde_ (λ). [En parlant des ondes matrielles (v. _infra_ B 1) ou _lectromagntiques_ (v. _infra_ B 2)] Distance qui spare deux points conscutifs de mme phase d'un mouvement ondulatoire qui se propage en ligne droite et qui correspond  l'espace franchi par la vibration en un temps appel priode. _Le message tait transmis sur une longueur d'onde de 625 mtres; (...) l'oprateur a cru pouvoir localiser l'avion dans un rayon de 80 kilomtres autour de l'le du Sable_ (Breton,_Nadja,_1928, p.155)._Si (...) la rtine enregistrait les rayons infra-rouges de grande longueur d'onde, la nature se prsenterait  nous avec un autre visage_ (Carrel,_L'Homme,_1935, p.77).
***
_PHYS._ Relatif aux quanta ou  la thorie des quanta. _Physique quantique_. _Suivant Bohr, l'atome ne se comporte pas comme un systme classique susceptible d'changer de l'nergie de faon continue. Il ne peut exister que dans un certain nombre d'_tats stationnaires _ou tats quantiques ayant chacun une nergie bien dfinie_ (A. Messiah,_Mcan. quantique_, t. 1, 1965, pp. 19-20).
♦ _Thorie quantique_. Thorie qui concerne l'interaction de la matire et du rayonnement (d'apr. Charles 1960).
♦ _Mcanique quantique_. V. _mcanique_ II A 1.
♦ _Nombres quantiques_. V. _nombre_ A 3 b.
*Prononc. et Orth.:* [kwɑ ̃tik], [kɑ ̃-]. _Lar. Lang. fr._: [kw-]. V. _quadri-_. Homon. _cantique_. *tymol. et Hist.* 1924 (N. R. Campbell, _Thorie Quantique des Spectres_, trad. 1924, p. 100 d'apr. Bachelard, _Le Nouvel esprit scientifique_, 1934, p. 118 ds _Doc. DDL_). Dr. de _quantum_* tymol. B; suff. _-ique_*. *Bbg.* Quem. _DDL_ t. 21.
***
_PHYS._ ,,Oscillations secondaires qui s'ajoutent en l'altrant  une oscillation principale, et dont la frquence est un multiple de celle de l'oscillation principale`` (Arnaud 1966).

Sans vouloir tre con, il va falloir trouver un moyen de composer un rock and rool relatif  la berceuse originale. Dommage de dtruire ta premire assertion avec un r'n'r RELATIF  la berceuse originale Dj, il faudrait dfinir la berceuse originale Ne serait-elle pas plutt orignElle ? Un morceau est relatif comment ?

La destruction est le point fort du questionnement :

 *Elle nous berce de son temprament continuellement*, tout en nous donnant le pas de sa dmarche. . Copi  partir du texte original (en gras), videment il faut savoir lire avant de demander quelle *berceuse* originale. Le morceau se met en relation par le simple fait de sa cration, quil soit en tempo ou non ce nest pas important  juger...

la longueur d'onde est monotone, tant qu'elle n'est pas envahies par les ondes courtes. Oui, bien sr, sauf que les ondes courtes sortent du domaine de l'audible, donc, plus rien  voir avec quoique ce soit de musical.

Sauf les ondes courtes restitues par les notes courtes J ::): 

Et je pourrais dmonter chaque phrase comme a.

Cest une manire de comprendre le mcanisme, penser moto, auto (MOTEURS)
Dmonter est un art qui se ralise dans un esprit quantique
Ce qui comprend la restitution de sa combinaison idologique

----------


## ternel

Prenons une phrase au hasard: "la longueur d'onde est monotone, tant que [blabla]."
Une phrase ncessairement fausse.



> La longueur donde est une grandeur physique homogne  une longueur, caractristique d'une onde monochromatique dans un milieu homogne, dfinie comme la distance sparant deux maxima conscutifs de l'amplitude.


En termes physique, une onde est une perturbation qui se propage dans un milieu sans modifier de faon permanente ses proprits.
Lorsqu'elle se propage dans un milieu uniforme, elle n'est pas dform par une quelconque dformation du milieu, puisqu'il n'y en a pas.

Ainsi, une source immobile mettant un signal priodique (dans le temps) provoque une dformation du milieu qui l'entoure.
L'effet de la dformation en un point et un instant t donns est directement fonction de la vitesse c de propagation, de la distance d  la source et de l'tat de celle-ci  l'instant t - d/c.

Puisque la source est priodique, il existe une dure T appele priode telle que la forme du signal soit identique  tous les instants de la forme t + kT, pour tout k entier relatif.

Donc, toutes les distances de la forme d / c = constante + kT, pour tout k entier, le signal identique (si on nglige l'attnuation due  la dispersion spatiale de l'nergie, qui n'existe que si la propagation n'est pas dans une seule direction)
Cette relation peut aussi s'crire d = c*constante + kcT pour toute valeur de k entier.

La longueur d'onde est la distance entre deux rptitions successive du signal priodique (c'est  dire k = 1) et vaut prcisment cT.

C'est une grandeur caractristique de l'onde priodique. Sa frquence f en Hertz valant 1/T, on a aussi L = c/f.

La monotonie sur un espace de valeur donn est la proprit d'une fonction de ne pas changer de sens de variation sur cet espace de valeur.

Une longueur d'onde n'est pas "monotone" car ce n'est pas un vocabulaire dfini dessus.

Bref, arrte de te payer de mots. Tu dis n'importe quoi en collant des mots qui n'ont pas de domaine de dfinition commun.


Si tu veux faire un lien entre les harmoniques d'une onde complexe et la longueur d'onde, sache que les harmoniques d'une onde sont des surimpressions d'une onde, mais  des frquences suprieures et multiples.
Ainsi, la fonction sin(t) + sin(2t) + sin(4t) est une fonction priodique, compose des sinusodes de frquences 2pi, pi et pi/2.
La frquence du signal est le plus petit multiple commun des frquences,  savoir 2pi.

Ce signal dispose de trois harmonique: sin(t), sin(2t) et sin(4t).
Si C est la vitesse de propagation de l'onde dans le milieu homogne considr, la longueur d'onde de ces trois harmoniques sont 2C/pi, C/pi et C/2pi.


En physique quantique, puisqu'on parle d'onde de probabilit et de dualit onde-particule, on peut utiliser cette longueur d'onde pour caractriser les ondes associes aux particules.
Les ondes des particules, dans certaines situations (quand on ne les agresse pas, en gros), sont effectivement priodiques.

Si tu veux parler d'harmoniques, c'est possibles, mais le cas intressant, c'est pour les tats d'excitation des lectrons d'un atome, ce qui permet de calculer les longueurs d'ondes des photons mits lors de la dsexcitation.
Ces longueurs d'onde sont celles des rais constats dans les spectres d'missions ou d'absorbtion, et sont caractristiques des atomes metteurs.

----------


## Invit

Prenons une phrase au hasard: "la longueur d'onde est monotone, tant que [blabla]."
Une phrase ncessairement fausse.
Envoy par *Richard Taillet, Loc Villain et Pascal Febvre, Dictionnaire de physique, Bruxelles, De Boeck, 2013, p. 404  Longueur d'onde* 
La longueur donde est une grandeur physique homogne  une longueur, caractristique d'une onde monochromatique dans un milieu homogne, dfinie comme la distance sparant deux maxima conscutifs de l'amplitude.
En terme simple, est une vibration provoque par le mouvement physique dune matire quelconque. Cette vibration nest homogne que dans lesprit de celui qui cherche  connaitre le fin mot de lhistoire. On parle de sa technique de collecte des faits, en effet il est plus ais de travailler sur des donnes stables. Ainsi la dfinition de londe se veut dtre concise, et homogne. Et, ce standard vous lappuyez avec les compagnons de calcul. Une onde qui ne senfuit pas, cest idal pour faire des courbures.
Si lhomognit de sa prsentation est bien enveloppe, cest bien grce  cette constance.
La monotonie de londe, comme vous le dites.
La monotonie sur un espace de valeur donn est la proprit d'une fonction de ne pas changer de sens de variation sur cet espace de valeur.
O la fonction de londe mme trs active, ne change pas dun iota sa valeur dintervalle. Ce qui en milieu homogne peut mener  une dcadence, alors la monotonie ne sapplique pas.  cause de cette infime variation due  la baisse de cadence. Pour vrifier la monotonie, sa vocation est textuelle puisquil sagit dun mot. Nous avons dans monotonie : mono et tonie. Tout comme londe monochromatique : mono et chromatique. Aussi juste pour rire, que ne se passe til pas sans la poly-tonie et le poly-chromatique.
Bref, arrte de te payer de mots. Tu dis n'importe quoi en collant des mots qui n'ont pas de domaine de dfinition commun.
Sil ne sagissait que de mots ou de maths, puis je me paie aussi de ma tte. Du moins celle qui mest commune, jai une confiance absolue vis--vis les connaissances. Celles que jai comprises, bien-sr. Et mme si je ne vois pas trop lintrt de me contredire,  cause de la maniabilit des logiques. Si toutefois vous estimez mtre suprieur sur certaines choses, sachez quil y a plusieurs domaines dans lesquels vous ne me valez peut-tre pas. Alors  toujours vouloir passer par-dessus lautre comme  saute moutons, pensez au fait vident que londe nest pas uniquement une grandeur physique. Puisquelle est invisible et suppose visible dans la dmonstration de sa physionomie. En terme cest davantage la matire en mouvement qui rend londe visible, ici la terre J
En physique quantique, puisqu'on parle d'onde de probabilit et de dualit onde-particule, on peut utiliser cette longueur d'onde pour caractriser les ondes associes aux particules.
Les ondes des particules, dans certaines situations (quand on ne les agresse pas, en gros), sont effectivement priodiques.
Les ondes complexes ont un temprament, et si le corps atomique est homogne  lui-mme. Il est probable quil soit form dun ensemble harmonique tout aussi complexe, cest ainsi que la dcouverte des atomes tant un monde invisible et donc logique. Toute logique qui a le mrite dun approfondissement, va dans le sens de la multiplicit. Et puisque latome est riche en multiplicit, et que la multiplicit est riche en dmultiplications.
Si tu veux parler d'harmoniques, c'est possible, mais le cas intressant, c'est pour les tats d'excitation des lectrons d'un atome, ce qui permet de calculer les longueurs d'ondes des photons mis lors de la dsexcitation.
Londe que vous captez est un tmoin porteur dinformations, le problme nest pas dans son expression mais dans sa comprhension.  triturer londe elle finit par tre torture, et son homognit disparait sans disparaitre. Le simple questionnement : Ai-je eu raison de la triturer, ou modifi le  texte  ? On peut aussi supposer avoir en possession plusieurs moyens de lire londe, comme un livre ouvert. Et  combien sont offertes de possibilits, de part lutilisation dun simple appareillage de deux modes de lecture. Dj quun seul modle engendre une multitude dinteractions, quelles sont aprs coup celles des deux modles ?

----------


## ternel

j'aimerai bien avoir ta dfinition de homogne.

parce que "est homogne  lui-mme" n'est pas une expression valable avec les dfinitions usuelles.

Je trouve que tu ne sais pas t'exprimer avec un vocabulaire prcis et dfini.
C'est dommage, parce que:
soit tu te contentes de crer un bruit sans signification, et c'est du spam, que notre charte interditsoit tu n'es pas capable de t'exprimer pour tre compris, et c'est triste.

----------


## Invit

> j'aimerai bien avoir ta dfinition de homogne.
> 
> parce que "est homogne  lui-mme" n'est pas une expression valable avec les dfinitions usuelles.
> 
> Je trouve que tu ne sais pas t'exprimer avec un vocabulaire prcis et dfini.
> C'est dommage, parce que:
> soit tu te contentes de crer un bruit sans signification, et c'est du spam, que notre charte interditsoit tu n'es pas capable de t'exprimer pour tre compris, et c'est triste.


Tiens ! Une fin en grain de beaut  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Tiens ! Une fin en grain de beaut


livret-atome.pdf

J'espre que ceci vous plaira  ::):

----------


## fanmanga

Toumic c'est vrais que tes messages sont incomprhensible faut avoir plus de sens faut travailler ca.
Car tous les humains peuvent pas tous comprendre pour te comprendre.
Tu n'a pas mis en vidence la puissance de l'eau comme matire et musique de l'univers.

----------


## Invit

> Toumic c'est vrais que tes messages sont incomprhensible faut avoir plus de sens faut travailler ca.
> Car tous les humains peuvent pas tous comprendre pour te comprendre.
> Tu n'a pas mis en vidence la puissance de l'eau comme matire et musique de l'univers.


Cool fanmanga   ::aie:: 
 savoir que le travail que j'ai ralis a une finalit toute autre, qu'en fait ce qu'il s'en dgage est une "philosophie popularise".
Quand je parle de rtelier, je pense aux gammes. Quand je dis nuclon, je pense aux multiples.

Ce qui le plus important est la faon de penser, celle mme qui obtient des rsultats.
Je suis bless par ces ractions assez violentes et mensongres (du spam (moi  ::):  )), n'importe quoi.
De toute manire, qui d'autre pour potiser les multiples, les gammes, en parlant de jardin pourquoi pas.
Je crois d'avantage un manque d'imagination froce ::mouarf::

----------


## fanmanga

Faut pas ce sentir bless sache que ses critiques viens de toi c'est grace a ca que l'tre humain peux voluer. 

C'est toi qui les appelles pour faire ca faut pas se sentir vex. 

Moi quand je vois un personne ou un objets je les vois comme moi mme et je cherche plutt pourquoi moi mme me dis ca pour aller loin.

Regarde ici comment j'ai appel quelqu'un pour me critiquer et comme j'ai appel aussi quelqu'un qui prend ma dfense. 
http://forums.futura-sciences.com/ma...ouvez-f-z.html

----------


## Invit

Tout bon bavard se doit de respecter des zones de silences bien dfinies, car il sait que lorsqu'il commence  s'exprimer, il doit en maitriser la fin.

Pour tirer une image  peu prs correcte, devinez l'effet d'un cri d'orang outan dans une cit moderne avec quatre immeubles. Et ce, de nuit ou bien de jour calme. Cet vnement semble farfelu, mais quoiqu'avec un peu plus d'imagination certains individus s'approchent de ce cri animalier. Mme si le cri du gorille n'a pas une tendance humaine, il en ressort quant mme une part naturelle. Faire du bruit c'est aussi, dans le mme quartier, celui d'un oiseau forcment  grand bec ayant une porte beaucoup plus grande que la notre. Une cit tropicale au milieu d'une ville, en Europe, en France. Je veux bien croire que je pollue de ma folie ma propre personne, mais l il faut avouer que le rve va plus loin. Car ce qu'il y a de vrai dans mon discours s'arrte  du texte, mais d'ici  envahir le quartier en des genres de cris ressemblants d'avantage  des appels d'mes isoles. Et  la folie qui en dcoule, audibles dans la complainte devant la non rponse. Cette me mes biens chers frres et surs, doit mener un grand combat dans son fort intrieur. Imaginez le dsespoir de l'innocent, de vivre au jour le jour ce misrable accompagnement que seule l'espce humaine a sut cultiver...

Crer l'amour de sa propre espce, en s'acharnant  lutter pour vivre. En ne prenant le temps de penser aux autres que lorsqu'ils sont humains eux aussi, et s'ils parlent le mme langage. Choyer de conseils toujours meilleurs, ce que la sagesse a comme faiblesse soit son tat lmentaire.

Fin  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

Le fait d'une population cherchant  comprendre par la connaissance individuelle, le cheminement d'une existence la plus sage possible. Puisqu'il y a de plus en plus de possibilits, crant ainsi une symbiose scnique locale. Le choix fondamental est naturellement port sur l'ducation scolaire, car de nos jours mieux vaut tre bien chauss pour suivre notre chemin. Seul un il expert peut comprendre l'tat de notre pice thtrale  grande chelle, et de ses doigts il crirait des messages  tout va. Bien qui comme chacun d'entre nous, devinions que nous sommes des crateurs. Et, que si je suis ici, c'est parce que l'esprit quantique m'occupe. Le besoin quantique se fait ressentir lorsque tout va mal, aussi d'une satisfaction d'un travail d'organisation (pensez aux gens).
Alors qu'est qu'on fait lorsqu'on cherche  s'organiser ?
On note  ::):  tout ce qui est quantifiablement  classification qualitative. Un peu compliqu comme phrase, mais bon  la taverne on peut laisser la mousse. Il ne s'agit pas de marcher sur un terrain inconnu, selon l'exprience aide par le pass reprsent. Ceci dans un monde bas sur des graphes thoriques, et non personnelles.

Pourquoi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

Chers amis lecteurs de toutes les misres du monde sans piti de la thorie

Tout comme vous, je rame en suivant une toile alatoire apparue dans ma ligne de mire  :8O: 
Cette fiction est un parcours difficile  cause de l'attrait d'une constellation toute entire  ::calim2:: 
 raison d'une toile par seconde, lorsqu'on les connat dj un peu c'est plus facile, yes  :;): 

Pour tre clair, il s'agit de la matire folklorique des nombres, et ce n'est pas triste. Les restes de ce qui est appel la division, nous assurent un bon compost sur lequel on va trier les "dchets" afin de distinguer certains dtails qui auraient pus nous chapper...
Les objets  traiter font partie de deux classes, l'une correspond aux restes et l'autre aux chiffres. Lors du dfil des units occultes de leurs dcimales, ou la partie unitaire du nombre est son dernier chiffre, mme s'il fait 15 km de long. (Ou le nombre 4680 a pour unit le chiffre zro.) Ces units sont cycliques, et elles ne sont pas runies n'importe comment. Il y a donc deux sries typiques qui sont en jeu, et si les nuds sont matrialiss, il en va de mme avec les fils pour former une trame avec laquelle on peut faire joujou.
 Un contexte bien particulier qui a russit  ressurgir, ressemblant  s'y mprendre aux sys 16  ::?: 
La circulation autour du monde est ronde et plate, ici c'est un tantinet altern. La troisime dimension fait comme les tours d'habitation, elle empile les neuneus. Ce ressenti n'est pas immdiat, mais on sait qu' force d'empiler un nud peut atteindre le bout du nez (en temps rel : Poser une feuille au sol, mettez votre nez  l'axe du centre de cette feuille. Puis empilez des pions les uns sur les autres jusqu' votre nez  ::ptdr:: )

Je sais, que ce n'est pas facile et que ce ne le sera pas dans ces conditions extrmement fictives. Mais bon, les choses sont ce quelles sont...
Aprs les nuds, ben, les fils mettant en relation les dchets et les chiffons. Tout bon chefaillon sait comment traiter les chiffres, heu les chiffons. Faut pas hsiter  crer un dfil de mode, ou modal pour les puristes. Bah, ce n'est pas tous les jours qu'on peut voir des hurluberlus costums sur le web. Ceci dit, il est prfrable d'applaudir et d'en redemander. Exactement, ce que j'attendais  ::aie:: 

Tout le monde parle d'idal, sans penser  l'aspect digestif de ce dernier. Et qui dit digestion, dit cuisine  l'action.
Propos au menu : Ognonade de carrs de carottes sauce limonade. Simple et rapide  prparer, prenez un bon cuistot et laissez faire le spcialiste. Pour la prparation de ce plat dcoratif, inodore, sans got, immangeable... Il n'y a aucun mystre, tout est dans la recette secrte bien videmment.
Alors qu' ce niveau certains commencent  chauffer, d'autres se sont dj attidis, il n'est pas trop tard. Cuisine oblige : Restons calmes et buvons frais  ::weird:: 

L'histoire est longue et pour raccourcir les tortures, je vous propose un voyage dans l'espace.


Sauf que l il faut avoir un scaphandre cosmic, et ni vous ni moi n'avons ce genre de vtement...

----------


## Invit

Se tenir  l'cart est certes scurisant, sinon que cela reste attristant en mesurant les gestes quotidiens. Et bien que je parle de mon tat scientifique, de celui qui a cherch une forme d'intelligence choisie parmi les cultures des plus lmentaires disponibles. Je peux dire que de chercher  comprendre l'lment unitaire, quivaut  la comprhension de la matire quelle qu'elle soit. Je connais l'importance du travail ralis surtout lorsqu'il s'agit de l'lmentaire, ce qui donne l'effet "d'un pas de plus" et l'impression d'une grande oeuvre qui se ralise au fil du temps. De nos jours, les humains sont trs intelligents. Ils excellent dans les langages communs, et combien de fois ils ont crs de la joie mdiatique  tout niveau scientifique. Autrement, je ne parle pas des produits des consommations largement mdiatiss, mais de ceux qui nous sont personnels. Et plus prcisment de la pense culturelle qui nous est propre. O sont nos rels attachements scientifiques lorsqu'il s'agit de prendre une dcision ?. Je ne cite pas les rudites auxquelles nous sommes attachs, mais de celles qui ont ts cres de toutes ces pices. Des sciences reposant sur des fonderies organises autour de l'argent, car c'est bien ce rgne qui nous occupe tant. La vitesse des activits terrestres est telle qu'on ne peut vraiment pas maitriser dans ce contexte dj fort occup  colmater les dgts, la positivit de l'histoire est l'homme lui-mme. Celui qui trop fatigu de rparer, c'est  force de rouspter que la fonderie va finir par forger un environnement plus calme et propice  la gestion des activits terrestres qui sont autant de sujets immuns.

Il n'y a pas de vie sans vie, parce que la vie a une expression vivante. Cette immunit est  entretenir comme tous les sujets immuniss contre plein de choses, ce qui se dit n'est pas faux. Pour le comprendre il y a de nombreux cas, et dans le tas il y a la recherche  la comprhension de ses propres penses cratives. Par exprience et vu la profondeur de la recherche, lcher prise un instant quivaut positivement  dire "ouf" et ngativement  diluer cette "folie" avec tous les ingrdients que seule l'activit terrestre peut nous amener. Et de ce fait finir par se lasser de toutes ces recherches en oubliant les essentielles...

Quel coup magnifique mon gnral  ::D:

----------


## Invit

Un moiti d'toile ne grimpe pas, elle descent

Bon pas de faute, je continue.

En raison du titre que je me suis attribu, et du rang toil que j'ai obtenu en tant que membre du club des dveloppeurs.
Soit c'est deux, soit c'est une. Pourquoi alors une demi toile en plus d'une. Il est avrant qu'en ralit je devrais avoir deux toiles, pour mon rle de personne ge, et par l'exprience novatrice des univers apports par mes codes.

Vous allez comprendre qui fait quoi, et quoi est fait pourquoi. C'est simple quand on donne/enlve des toiles dans les conditions telles qu'elles se prsentent, on cre des conditions de scnes douteuses. Ainsi lorsque se produit un acte sans justification, ce dit acte dmontr aux yeux de tous. Il fut isol que  ne changerait pas son ct cach, ayant des assimilations avec les faits de pige. Les toiles parlent pour moi, malgr que ma relle expression donne des toiles entires parce que je suis sr de moi. Et  ce moment revenir sur ma parole est impossible, sous peine de devoir faire travailler mon esprit pour me donner des circonstances attnuantes.

Mais aujourd'hui, basta. Sans bobo, ni jojo.Voici la vritable histoire des toiles en paulettes ou tout bonnement sur soi 
Pour les jeunes  dix toiles : Prenez-en de la graine  ::D: , ou arrtez les carottes !

----------


## Invit

Si on me demandait qui je suis, sans hsiter je dirais un tre humain. Que la nature de cette apparence est lie  un corps, qui connat plusieurs cycles de vies assembles. Ne voir que la partie visuelle d'un tre, ni se soucier de son tat mental, toutes ces vies composent une "symphonie d'une vie" quelles soient brves ou non on pourrait dire : tez-lui un cil, et plus rien ne sera pareil. Mais surtout ne touchez pas aux "Grisbis", et plus prcisment ne tentez rien sur autrui lorsque vos intentions ne sont pas bonnes. L'humour a la capacit de dformer la ralit, en crant une virtualit venant dtourner toutes les attentions. Mais c'est aussi un bon moyen de voyager dans l'imaginaire, un peu comme {Contes De Fes. Contes Des Mille Et Une Nuit...}. Ne vous moquez pas de trop de ces "enfantillages" car ils reprsentent la semence d'une culture  venir, . Je sais que ce n'est pas vraiment out rose, et sait aussi que le travail est un bon moyen d'enrichissement personnel autant d'un point de vue financier que culturel. Une culture qui fini sa perfection de manire technique, selon ce qui la lie aux matires connues.

Tout un tout pour tout un chacun. La seule chose que je sache faire, est de rpter des pptes  d'autres.

Nous voil riches  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

La scne se droule sur un espace web ddi aux dveloppements, ce qui est fort agrable  la lecture de toutes ces floraisons. Comme c'est beau d'y lire les critures sorties directement des grosses ttes, bah un peu de science a pice le dbat, en la contrepartie d'une difficult due  ce type de tout-terrain. Mais il y a un problme qui se situe dans la temprature de l'eau qui dort, ou plus clairement dans le taux de chaleur humaine qui ressort de ces lectures. Et sachez qu'un coup de marteau a tendance  refroidir cette chaleur tant convoite, bien que physiquement le choc engage de la chaleur mais son principe de base le contredit. Parce que ce n'est pas parce qu'il fait chaud que tout va bien, ni ce d'une grosse tte tenant le marteau. Aussi dans certaines conditions il est impossible d'y dceler une quelconque harmonie, et si la positivit harmonique tait sense reprsenter un entremla dfinissable par les activits entremles.

Alors, les petites ttes ne sont pas sur le point de rgner. Ainsi que le culte du jardin propre pouss  l'extrme, voire tondu chaque semaine...

Si vous cherchez les jeunes pousses, voyez plutt du ct des composts. Si tomber sur une graine vous fait rflchir, n'hsitez pas  les planter ces carottes.
Car le manque de chance qu' la graine pour germer, et de mme que de la trouver.

Pensez plutt  cueillir les fruits qui ne sont pas dfendus, et prenez en de la graine. Battez les grosses ttes sur leurs propres terrains, et heureusement les outils de matraquages sont de plus en plus nombreux. Certains datent, comme la technique du spam par exemple  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

Un jour, un parcmtre un peu cher 

Il n'est pas important de savoir qui conduit dans Paris, bien en tant qu'ascenseuriste "ascenseur" et non "ascensor, ol n'est pas vol".
Le stationnement devient vraiment cher pour les professionnels du bien-tre public, disons qu'un loyer d'habitation est bien plus conomique.
J'ai fait le calcul : Et  deux euros toutes les deux heures = 


```

```

L on comprend mieux le syndrome des programmateurs de parcmtres, ces chers chrubins de la trilogie pre, mre, enfant.
Le reste de l'histoire est encore  dcouvrir, puisque le problme n'est pas encore rsolu...

----------


## Invit

-7 7me majeure
1 a deux b3 7-7, suite de notes en langage pur

http://www.cabviva.com/musicmp3/conf...hevalvoice.MP3

----------


## fanmanga

> -7 7me majeure
> 1 a deux b3 7-7, suite de notes en langage pur
> 
> http://www.cabviva.com/musicmp3/conf...hevalvoice.MP3


Merci toumic pour la symtrie il comprenez rien eux de cette beaut.

----------


## Invit

> Merci toumic pour la symtrie il comprenez rien eux de cette beaut.


Plutt, un grand merci  toi qui remonte ainsi dans l'estime d'un peuple mlang. Le sud amoureux du nord, aussi je suis sr que l'ouest aime l'est.
Je tenais  dire que a me touche, une fin de journe glorieuse est quelque chose de rarissime. Alors j'en profite pour te rendre le geste.
En plus je viens de recevoir la liste contenue dans ma feuille de retraite. Quoi de plus ravivant avec cette rponse, qui vient assurer des jours heureux  un futur vieillard  ::D: 
 Bonne continuation l'ternelle jeunesse  ::):

----------


## fanmanga

> Plutt, un grand merci  toi qui remonte ainsi dans l'estime d'un peuple mlang. Le sud amoureux du nord, aussi je suis sr que l'ouest aime l'est.
> Je tenais  dire que a me touche, une fin de journe glorieuse est quelque chose de rarissime. Alors j'en profite pour te rendre le geste.
> En plus je viens de recevoir la liste contenue dans ma feuille de retraite. Quoi de plus ravivant avec cette rponse, qui vient assurer des jours heureux  un futur vieillard 
>  Bonne continuation l'ternelle jeunesse


Merci mes sincres flicitations pour ton retraite.

En dis en France que aprs la retraite c'est toute une nouvelle vie qui commence.

Alors je te souhaite une belle nouvelle vie.

----------


## Invit

> Merci mes sincres flicitations pour ton retraite.
> 
> En dis en France que aprs la retraite c'est toute une nouvelle vie qui commence.
> 
> Alors je te souhaite une belle nouvelle vie.


On peut souhaiter  l'infini tout le bonheur facile  obtenir, en sachant que ce bien-tre sera relatif  tous ceux que je vais croiser dans ce futur soit disant humain. Avec un point de vue simpliste on se dit qu'on va pouvoir choisir les personnes qu'on va rencontrer, ce qui est diffrent dans le monde du travail ou celui des professionnels. Alors si les rencontres professionnelles sont de bonnes augures, un grand tant mieux individuel car le travail n'en est que plus valorisant. Mais quand les relations actives sont concentres sur un rendement ou alimentation d'entreprise, on devine que cette personne totalement fabrique (l'entreprise) n'est pas  la hauteur de la situation.  l'image de notre socit ayant comme pouvoir d'action les artifices d'une intelligence et la mesure de ses connaissances, et sa notion de pouvoir de fabrication base sur ce qu'elle croit tre le meilleur. Le cas d'un milieu cratif avec toutes les consquences lies  l'invention d'un nouveau procd, devenu difficile  cause des dtails parmi les dtails contenus dans une infiniment grande ralit confuse pour chacun d'entre nous. Ce n'est pas important puisque le plus important est de ne pas stresser,  l'image d'une confusion altre lorsqu'on se dit que finalement tout va bien tant donn la libert qu'il s'y dgage. Pour moi rien ne va vraiment changer, je resterais avec ma conscience o l'organisation neuronale a t fabrique selon toutes ses slections acquises. Ce qui se dmontre quand un fait survient, et qu'une dcision s'impose. L'instant dcisif est important  mes yeux, puisqu'il va de paire avec une libert qui n'est pas mienne. Ainsi que de ma conscience qui ne craint pas les moqueries, celles qui surgissent de ce monde trop imptueux pour reconnatre les dfaites. L o tout est clair, erreurs incluses et respectes par l'idiotie de croire qu'on peut btir sur du sable mouvant un difice titanesque.

Quand je dis bonne continuation  l'ternelle jeunesse, je pense  toutes nos mes ternelles par association humaine. Malheureusement le chemin est propice aux incertitudes, tant qu'on croit que la solution c'est l'amour de tout ce que vous voulez (ce n'est pas important). Ce qui compte  nos yeux c'est l'harmonie que dploient les gens, et que tout doit tre fait pour que chacun d'entre nous puisse dire "MERCI". On peut rver  une intelligence mesurant la teneur de chaque acte, qu'il soit de haut niveau ou pas. Et, qu'elle mesure tout ce qui est mesurable, ainsi que de sa mesure de l'inconnu. Elle a la tche de ce qu'on lui rentre comme informations, de celles qui feront d'elle un super tat intelligent. Car l je tire mon chapeau, celui que je ne met plus. Puisque le l'avait mis, retir, remis, encore retir pour le reposer sur l'tagre  ::):

----------


## Invit

Une version de programme ddie aux tudiants qui comme Ulysse ont vus des barges dans leurs vies.
Combien de poupes encore  venir tant que la rame du rameur professionnel pagaye vers l'aventure.
Que de ronds, de gouttes et de sues  mcaniser le geste  la perfection, aprs coup bien sr...



```

```

Le vent qui vient avant la tempte, vous comprendrez lorsque vous saurez retirer les nuages superflus  ::):

----------


## Invit

Python roule bien, bon quelques fois a fait savonnette, mais dans l'ensemble tout est da la faute de mon ignorance.  laquelle est mle une connaissance partielle du sujet, pour cause les dfaillances relatives  l'ignorance. Il est sr que l'algorithme est forg  l'aide de nombreux participants, et j'ai des difficults  me ressaisir.

Mais en grande joie, Python n'est pas antipathique, en voici la preuve par trois fois la mise  ::): 



```

```

----------


## Invit

Je comprends qu'on veuille rester dans ses chaussures, surtout lorsqu'elles reprsentent une image de marque. Tout comme le dveloppeur montrant son code  tous, bien qu'tant plus dmonstratif que rural. Ce rsultat qui ressemble  la publicit d'un produit surfait auquel il n' y a rien  rajouter, il est autrement gal en cherchant plus loin...



> Dans ce monde productif o tout est gal tout en tant diffrent, et lorsque la pointe de l'humanit devient trop fine. Lorsqu'on ne sait plus vraiment ce qu'il pourrait y avoir de plus...


L est une ralit  laquelle on peut choisir un outillage de fabrication vivante, car dcider de sa vie parmi toutes les ralit reste improbable, tel qu'il faudra creuser. Il est un champ, un intervalle rel mit en place entre toutes ces faisabilits. Tous les rels existants se cachent aux grands yeux des mdias, et pas une secrte invocation ne passe sans que ce soit en mode crypt. Inconsciemment l'information inviolable parvient  parader l'incroyable secret, toute image qui se veut publiciste  au minimum une image, une musique, un temps et que de l'lmentaire. Une chance que la plante n'est pas envahie d'un seul et unique produit...



> Ce n'est pas qu'il y a trop de production, le problme vient de la relation de l'individu avec ses coutumes. Et l'harmonie d'un monde qui ne veut pas changer, mais voluer...


Ce que veulent les gens c'est que a cesse, car la production industrielle prend une direction qui ne ressemble pas  un changement. Tout le monde sait que de passer du franais  l'anglais, ou  de changer l'heure, ou de file d'attente, autant d'lments que de choses habituelles. Tout ceci est fait pour viter l'croulement, ou plutt c'est ce qu'on veut nous laisser  penser. On devine que la politique mne la danse mdiatique, pour des danseurs plus ou moins impliqus dont les paroles chantes font de nous tous des hros de l'histoire en toile de fond du plus possible et encore plus loin...



> On comprend que le complexe industriel est d'ordre humain, et comme des prdateurs cachant leurs dfauts et montrant des droits humains circonflexes sous chapiteau ministriel improvis. Car  ce niveau hors ministre, les industries se voient dans l'obligation de monter des chapiteaux d'un cirque srieux...


Aux dsolations involontairement provoques par cet crit, subies par les tres sans accents circonflexes: Salut  ::):

----------


## Invit

Il parait que l'criture aide  passer un moment paisible tout en vitant des activits presque inutiles, ou bien comment faire pour le devenir de l'tre qui est soi-mme. La vie de nos sens dpend de notre entourage (internet y compris (ou sauf que si on ne sort pas)), imaginez une situation de recours dont l'aboutissement est en fait une copie de l'original. Et plus exactement essayez sur la recherche "Google" le terme "what toumic" (le what pour viter une conduction directe  ce site). Il en rsulte un ou deux "toumic" et 4000 "tomic (tennisman)", et maintenant  contrario tapez "tomic". L c'est des tomic's  profusion et pas un seul "toumic".

Ce qui nous fait comprendre l'attrait des socits professionnelles sur la simple information, ces achats de l'espace public...
Comment voulez-vous que nous progressions dans un contexte tellement confin, au final d'une habituelle et normale lassitude. Toujours les mmes discours, un peu comme les miens, les mmes srieusits.

Pour terminer, o  part le net, il y a un endroit aussi ouvert au monde que l'internet sans ces professionnels "grands galvaniseurs" ?

Cherchez un oeuf pour apprendre l'histoire de la poule footballeuse  ::):

----------


## fanmanga

> Il parait que l'criture aide  passer un moment paisible tout en vitant des activits presque inutiles, ou bien comment faire pour le devenir de l'tre qui est soi-mme. La vie de nos sens dpend de notre entourage (internet y compris (ou sauf que si on ne sort pas)), imaginez une situation de recours dont l'aboutissement est en fait une copie de l'original. Et plus exactement essayez sur la recherche "Google" le terme "what toumic" (le what pour viter une conduction directe  ce site). Il en rsulte un ou deux "toumic" et 4000 "tomic (tennisman)", et maintenant  contrario tapez "tomic". L c'est des tomic's  profusion et pas un seul "toumic".
> 
> Ce qui nous fait comprendre l'attrait des socits professionnelles sur la simple information, ces achats de l'espace public...
> Comment voulez-vous que nous progressions dans un contexte tellement confin, au final d'une habituelle et normale lassitude. Toujours les mmes discours, un peu comme les miens, les mmes srieusits.
> 
> Pour terminer, o  part le net, il y a un endroit aussi ouvert au monde que l'internet sans ces professionnels "grands galvaniseurs" ?
> 
> Cherchez un oeuf pour apprendre l'histoire de la poule footballeuse


J'aime ta manire de parler il est unique en le trouve que chez le vrais toumic .

----------


## Invit

> J'aime ta manire de parler il est unique en le trouve que chez le vrais toumic .


Non, je ne suis pas le seul  parler comme a. Mais plutt un des seuls  parler tout court.

Toi non plus tu n'es pas isol comme cas, et c'est poliment que je refuse toute demande d'amiti. La vie est bien plus qu'une amiti, sauf qu'elle est comme la confiture (par exemple) et un mix de fruit et d'autres secrets bien gards. Comme tout bon dveloppeur qui se respecte, la solution n'arrive jamais seulement grce  lui. Tout ce que nous faisons aujourd'hui est sur les traces laisses par nos anciens. N'est-ce pas bb  ::?: )

Les pros ont tendance  gonfler leurs mrites, les profs sont diffrents, les dirlos c'est encore autre chose. S'ils sont nombreux, ils ne sont pas les seuls  penser.
Que mme les plus forts connaissent la solitude, notre amie  chacun d'entre nous. Puis c'est un bon moyen (sport) d'viter les problmes du dehors provoqus par nos amis fondus dans le dcors...

Moralit : Lorsqu'un discours est surcharg, il n'intresse que ceux qui aiment les rptitions fournies par toutes les vues de ces photos psychiques prises sur un ou plusieurs angles. Tout en faisant un monde psychdlique visionnaire, et parfois svre  ::):

----------


## fanmanga

> Non, je ne suis pas le seul  parler comme a. Mais plutt un des seuls  parler tout court.
> 
> Toi non plus tu n'es pas isol comme cas, et c'est poliment que je refuse toute demande d'amiti. La vie est bien plus qu'une amiti, sauf qu'elle est comme la confiture (par exemple) et un mix de fruit et d'autres secrets bien gards. Comme tout bon dveloppeur qui se respecte, la solution n'arrive jamais seulement grce  lui. Tout ce que nous faisons aujourd'hui est sur les traces laisses par nos anciens. N'est-ce pas bb )
> 
> Les pros ont tendance  gonfler leurs mrites, les profs sont diffrents, les dirlos c'est encore autre chose. S'ils sont nombreux, ils ne sont pas les seuls  penser.
> Que mme les plus forts connaissent la solitude, notre amie  chacun d'entre nous. Puis c'est un bon moyen (sport) d'viter les problmes du dehors provoqus par nos amis fondus dans le dcors...
> 
> Moralit : Lorsqu'un discours est surcharg, il n'intresse que ceux qui aiment les rptitions fournies par toutes les vues de ces photos psychiques prises sur un ou plusieurs angles. Tout en faisant un monde psychdlique visionnaire, et parfois svre


Moi je pense que le secret de la vie rside dans l'amiti et l'amour qui ne relie tous.

C'est a qui nous rend spcial et unique c'est l'amiti et l'amour qui donne a chaqu'un de nous une place autant qu'un seul individu unique.

----------


## Invit

> Moi je pense que le secret de la vie rside dans l'amiti et l'amour qui nous relie tous.
> 
> C'est a qui nous rend spcial et unique c'est l'amiti et l'amour qui donne a chaqu'un de nous une place autant qu'un seul individu unique.


Je pense aussi que l'amiti et l'amour qui va avec, sont des sentiments qui ont des justes valeurs. Mais qu'il soit donn par le simple fait de groupe est insuffisant, car au dpart l'amour est une ide venant concrtiser une vue de l'esprit. Par exemple un tortionnaire peut aimer ses enfants et les amis de ses fils et les fils des amis, tout dpend de l'ampleur possible de cet amour. Ceci contredit le fait de tous s'aimer, les possibilits d'amour en forment les frontires. Et ainsi, l'amour a des limites dessines par les possibles.




> L'amour dfinit un univers qui n'a pas de matire prcise, puisqu'il s'agit d'actes de vie matrielle. Il faut situer les choses  leurs niveaux, et pour y parvenir il nous faut retourner en enfance pour mieux apprhender son vritable sens thorique. Contrairement  ce qu'on croit, l'amour n'est pas un effet de groupe.


La vie n'a pas de secret pour nous, le problme vient de nous qui ne sommes pas conscient de nos actes. Personne ne contredira que l'tre humain est maladroit naturellement, un grand corps, des gestes amples et puissants par rapport aux petits tres vivants. Vouloir chasser une mouche avec le doigt, se trouve un acte d'crasement involontaire. Pouvons-nous penser qu'un humain aussi adroit qu'un bulldozer puisse susciter l'amour de ses proches, ou bien le niveau d'amour a fortement baiss. Et que l'amour soit un titre gratuit accord  tous, et bien je rpond oui  ::): 

Heureusement pour lui, l'homme ne vit pas longtemps (...). Ce qu'il apporte  la vie est une solution dans un parcours vivant, dont la vitesse dpend des arrts (comme les nombres). Moins on en sait, moins on perd du temps car on fait autre chose. Savoir qu'au fond de chacun d'entre nous il y a une culture, l o l'individu construit sa vie, l o il passe son temps.




> Faire un rve infini bas sur le rve, c'est crer un monde lger. _Une idologie politique_


Pour imaginer une finalit  l'amour malgr l'infinit de ses visages, supposons qu'il soit li au film " Les Dents De L ' Amour"...
Plus fort encore, avant de vous croquer. L'amour se dlecte les babines et vous lche tendrement la face cache de votre haine.

Et lorsqu'on arrive  se crer un univers personnel li  un monde quelconque



> Nombre = 158710562414285910248873 ; typ = 5
> cartyp6 = [398384942504] ; borne = 305000032878
>     while [7] carre  398384942504
>   W p5 11987
> C  ****HAUTniveau [1, 11987]
> C  ****HAUTmulti_ [11987]
> C  ****HORSmulti_ [11989]
> C coms( 2 )ex HORS( [1, 11987] )
> C cartyp6 = [3638711829]
> ...

----------


## fanmanga

> Je pense aussi que l'amiti et l'amour qui va avec, sont des sentiments qui ont des justes valeurs. Mais qu'il soit donn par le simple fait de groupe est insuffisant, car au dpart l'amour est une ide venant concrtiser une vue de l'esprit. Par exemple un tortionnaire peut aimer ses enfants et les amis de ses fils et les fils des amis, tout dpend de l'ampleur possible de cet amour. Ceci contredit le fait de tous s'aimer, les possibilits d'amour en forment les frontires. Et ainsi, l'amour a des limites dessines par les possibles.
> 
> 
> 
> La vie n'a pas de secret pour nous, le problme vient de nous qui ne sommes pas conscient de nos actes. Personne ne contredira que l'tre humain est maladroit naturellement, un grand corps, des gestes amples et puissants par rapport aux petits tres vivants. Vouloir chasser une mouche avec le doigt, se trouve un acte d'crasement involontaire. Pouvons-nous penser qu'un humain aussi adroit qu'un bulldozer puisse susciter l'amour de ses proches, ou bien le niveau d'amour a fortement baiss. Et que l'amour soit un titre gratuit accord  tous, et bien je rpond oui 
> 
> Heureusement pour lui, l'homme ne vit pas longtemps (...). Ce qu'il apporte  la vie est une solution dans un parcours vivant, dont la vitesse dpend des arrts (comme les nombres). Moins on en sait, moins on perd du temps car on fait autre chose. Savoir qu'au fond de chacun d'entre nous il y a une culture, l o l'individu construit sa vie, l o il passe son temps.
> 
> 
> ...


Pourquoi tu envoi du bout de code a chaque fois que en parle d'amiti ou d'amour.

Est ce que ta un mauvais souvenir d'amiti ou amour tu es plus grand que moi et plus d'exprience dans la vie .

L'amiti et l'amour pour moi c'est a la cl d'tre heureux malgr notre ge mme si en fais de mauvaises expriences dans la vie il faut garder et chercher la meilleure pour tre heureux.

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi tu envoi du bout de code a chaque fois que en parle d'amiti ou d'amour.
> 
> Est ce que ta un mauvais souvenir d'amiti ou amour tu es plus grand que moi et plus d'exprience dans la vie .
> 
> L'amiti et l'amour pour moi c'est a la cl d'tre heureux malgr notre ge mme si en fais de mauvaises expriences dans la vie il faut garder et chercher la meilleure pour tre heureux.


Parce que le futur est li  notre amour  venir

----------


## Invit

Tant qu' faire pourquoi ne pas dposer une brique dans la mare...

Lorsqu'on a pass un certain temps sur la plante, on a eu l'occasion de vivre des choses formidables. Bien que je ne sois qu'une seule et mme personne, la srie des couleurs vivantes qui me sont apparues. Que ce soit un voyage en village inconnu, ou dans les bois la nuit de pleine lune et une silhouette de chien venant me rappeler que nul n'est isol  ::): 

Les moments qui nous sont chers ont toujours un ct extrieur, si tout bon que ceci puisse se rsumer ainsi :J'ai plaisir  vivre cet instant que vous m'apportez
C'est assez simple ? L'cole fait partie des souvenirs les plus volontaires, puisqu'elle reprsente un tout savoir aux grands pouvoirs. Comme les premiers pas l'exigent, les premires cultures sont les meilleures, et il ne faut pas se tromper. En choisissant exactement la science que vous avez dans la poche, vous vous donnez le moyen de vous enrichir. Ce n'est pas vident pour tout le monde, mais pour soi  marche. En choisissant la voie artistique, vous allez devoir travailler avec votre corps et pas uniquement la tte. En tant faiblement sportif, il faut alors faire travailler l'esprit...

Choisir entre le mtier de corps ou d'esprit, est une slection d'univers coteux. Sans moyen vraiment onreux, mais moyen quant mme, chacun peut se cultiver physiquement les neurones. C'est l qu'interviennent les communauts, ils sont d'ordre extraterrestre puisqu'ils ont ts pondus par des poussires d'toiles. Ce n'est pas demain que vous aurez une nouvelle chance de vous procurer ce genre de musculature mentale.

Ce code n'a pas besoin d'entretien,  utiliser avec modration. L'effet secondaire de dconcentration risque d'tre nul ou dpaysant.



```

```

----------


## Invit

En dcouvrant les harmonies on a ouvert les portes qui relient les lments, ce qui parait le plus vident est la rgularit du temprament. En prenant exemple sur le volume sonore, nous pouvons sentir le rapprochement qu'il y a entre le niveau 2 et le niveau 4, et ainsi de suite. Qu'importe l'intervalle la rgularit sera ressentie de part son sens harmonique, et pressentie de son ct oppos. Je veux dire par l, que l'volution des lments a des relations harmoniques et donc de rgulations.

La mise en oeuvre de lecture des lments par le biais des frquences, ne sera que meilleure en respectant la rgularit des mthodes exerces.

Aussi un degr froid est en relation harmonique avec un degr chaud, pour ne citer que deux opposs. En sachant que la rsolution de l'image rcupre va de pair avec la dfinition qu'on lui apporte. Dans un monde o vibrent les matires, brillent les lumires...

CUBE

----------


## Invit

```

```

----------


## Invit

Qu'est-ce qu'un dveloppement envelopp ?
Il n'est pas d'aujourd'hui le travail sous couverture, cette dernire est invisible et comprhensible. Mis  part la force des mailles de la couvrante, et puisque toutes les enveloppes comportent des failles lumineuses. Sans lumire, il n'y a pas d'ombre. Pas seulement, l'ombre a un rapport vident avec la luminosit...

Le magntisme serait la raction d'un vent ?
Parce que si la lumire dtourne la matire, le vent aussi. Le filtre naturel s'est construit chimiquement, chaque matire a une intrication plus ou moins forte en rapport d'infiltration. Ne croyons pas que la lumire ne nous traverse pas compltement, car elle s'accompagne du vent solaire. L'ombre aurait alors une forme de passoire, dont seuls les lments filtrs composeraient son unit.  notre niveau de captation naturelle, on ne voit que du noir, couleur gnralise de l'ombre...

La vie a un mme sens sans la lumire ?
L'ombre de la maison blanche est aussi noire que celle de mon arbre vert, une philosophie qui considre toutes les enveloppes suivantes comme obsoltes :
Vraiment toutes !
L'homme dans l'obscurit dveloppe sa propre personnalit, car il n'a plus besoin de se dguiser en thon. N'a pas envie de s'embter avec les moustiques, alors il miaule devant le seigneur cens comprendre...

Moralit de l'histoire...
L'ombre n'a que faire de la lumire de votre ampoule, puisqu'elle occupe dj tout l'univers. Cette passoire qui laisse passer quelques rayons de soleil, pour son bonheur de se transformer en mur de paille  ::):

----------


## Invit

Et oui la fte n'est pas finie, comme je sais que personne n'aime le code ici. Ben, j'ai pur tous les bugs que mon esprit a du mal  digrer. Pour finir, il ne reste plus que du baratin et quelques clochettes. Les nombres ont eus raison de moi, ils ont gagns, ils sont trop forts et "nombreux  ::lol::  " les bavards. Malgr les explications  faire tourner une louche double, telle une cape enveloppante  tessiture fissure bien entendu. Quel vent de folie vient piquer mon verbe, quelle ironie d'introduire un franais de surcrot cod. Tout ce verbal processeur de grande gnration, qui ne vient pas balayer.

Mais coiffer tel un acte communautaire  ::D: 

Je dirais en Python dans le texte, ou en franais dans le Python



```

```

----------


## Invit

j'ai longtemps su que l'criture remporterait le pas sur le discours, aussi bien que le discours gagne toujours le champs des ides. Ainsi que de savoir que l'origine de tous ces discours, de ces critures, vient de l'ide absolue. Si le fait de dessiner comporte une expression souvent diffrente de celle exprime par le texte, parfois on dira que le dessin est plus parlant que le discours. Si bien que pour finir nous devons utiliser de tous les artifices pour rdiger un univers entirement imaginaire, quand seuls les mots ne suffisent pas  expliquer un sujet trop important. Pour qu'un sujet soit moins important alors qu'il l'est, c'est que personne ne s'intresse vraiment  lui. Un sujet qui n'a pas d'importance a peu de chance de voir le jour, mais de quel journe il est question ?Sous quel lumire le sujet voit le jour:Selon qu'elle tincelle serait-elle amorceSujet sans aucune coloration artificielleIl n'est pas facile d'improviser une histoire sans fin, comme celle du tout et du rien. Une part de rve est toujours lumineuse, et si le dormeur le dsire. Le sommeil pourrait devenir inhabituel, et se faire veill. Car qu'on on effectue un travail de concentration visant  dmler une logique complexe, on rve veill. Ce n'est pas toujours difficile  vivre, puisque la difficult est une sensation qui est propre  chacun d'entre nous. En gnral "Python" la difficult vient du programmeur lui-mme, aussi bien qu'il faut parfois contourner ses propres lacunes.Une lacune est un terme plein de sens, elle est pour moi aussi tendue que tout mon univers visible et invisible (perso).Bien qu'elle soit une inconnue, elle reprsente toutefois un indice montrant l'endroit o chercher, n'est-ce-pas qu'elle a de la personnalit.Laquelle serait plus profonde que l'autre, l je laisse les surdous la rponse qui attend une unime rplique du dit l'ami, si tu savais !

----------


## Invit

MOI GRAND CRIVAIN EN HERBE FRACHE, DE CE PAS COPIE COURT UNE INTRO VERS RIEN DU TOUT @+




> Intervalle chromatique
> _Que lhabit vous accompagne_
> 
> Tout comme la nuit toile nous guide vers lhorloge cosmique, lhors que des petites lumires nous faisant rver dun mcanisme priodique, de toute cette obscurit sur laquelle il fallait compter. Ce ciel noir  lintervalle de toutes les toiles aveuglantes  nos yeux, qui bien que de loin nous parvenaient. Des premiers  astronomes parvenus jusqu nous, tous pour une future astrophysique. Nous qui ne sommes pas capables de percevoir toutes les subtilits de lunivers, dont le cheminement guide en toute intelligence vers une amplification de nos moyens limits. Ce qui se traduit par une augmentation de nos sens devant linvisible, cet univers invisiblement infini est toujours prsent. Le nombre dlments sest accrut par les techniques augmentes, ainsi que dans le monde du petit vivant on a vu  quoi ressemble une bactrie autrement que par une reprsentation artistique. Le chromatisme biologique a une histoire rserve, dont les prsentations sont encore  venir. Les microbes apparaissent aux yeux publics, tels des constellations en voie didentification biologique, en qute de dfinitions chronologiques  ce vivant normalement invisible. Quant chaque tre a des tres vivants en lui et en dehors, chacun de ces soleils pourraient nous ressembler en tant habits et accompagns. Bien quau dpart on ne pouvait voir que les soleils, tout  chang avec les technologies astronomiques. Les biens faits de laugmentation visuelle du cosmos, mergeant en termes du chant cosmique aux sonorits mcaniques. Il serait impossible de vivre en voyant tout, entendre tout, toucher tout, gouter tout, sentir tout, peser tout, sans tousser.

----------


## Invit

Bien trop fatigu pour refaire de l'criture, et bien trs heureux des  ce top : Anciennes critures

Mais quant mme assez jouasse pour vous assister dans un unime voyage d'un esprit dvelopp !




> *Lunivers
> *Il est la part entire de tout et sa perception mesure le temps cosmique, lre terrestre connat une pique intelligente qui par le biais mdiatique prsente une chronique toile tendue sur une longue priode. On peut prciser que le cosmos a t reprsent  petite chelle sur une grande feuille de papier. Le suivit du mouvement de chaque toile en cette priode pour dessiner une horloge du cosmos, celle qui a dtermin le moyen de compter les journes aux quatre saisons
> 
> Le temps humain est  limage de lhorloge cosmique, il est une dmultiplication du cosmos. Il nest plus perdu dans cet univers auquel il a trouv sa structure, son histoire. En traant ainsi les premiers pas, les premires dates archives de la cosmologie de notre re. Le cycle extraordinairement rpercutant de ltoile  niveau plantaire, ou lalignement toil de  notre  soleil
> 
> En dfinissant lunivers comme un vaste champ compos de matires, ces dernires ont leurs propres expressions. Chaque corps a une enveloppe harmonique, comment pourrait-on dfinir le mode de vie de la pierre ou de lhomme sans faire appel  lesprit ou  lide ou au rve. Car mme si lide ressemble au rve, ils nen sont pas moins de lesprit. On ne peut dire que les matires nont pas de lesprit, car elles en ont. Car lharmonie physique mme si elle peut perdurer nest pas fige, soit une pierre peut changer dharmonie. Et pour le croire, lesprit aide grce aux rves idalistes, seulement en crivant quelques mots

----------


## Invit

J'ai eu une vision de l'espace universel des masses, les cycles des champs variants en commun avec les couples.
J'ai vu une ralit commune en dveloppement et la force trilogique des lments cls de l'algorithme.
J'ai senti la prsence d'un tat harmonique supportant un contexte enharmonique rgulier en entier.
J'ai cru que la racine carre tait fige sans aucune force extrapole et limite  (int(nombre**.5)).

J'ai dj trop crit


Puisque tout vient du blues  ::):

----------


## Invit

La peur hait la haine
La haine a peur de la peur

Grando medito

----------


## fanmanga

Bonjour Toumic tu pense quoi de cette thorie ? 
https://www.forumfr.com/sujet788537-...-complexe.html

----------


## Invit

Les erreurs sont partout comme dit "l'erreur est humaine", donc je suis une erreur et c'est horrible  ::): 
Vivre ainsi dans l'erreur forme un aspect mconnu de la contredanse, selon l'effet d'une danse parfaitement sans erreur, sauf celle d'un patineur dbutant sur glace. Cette patinoire reprsente quelques contredanses sur glace, ainsi que l'art et la manire de les corriger. Mon cas actuel est celui du plongeur qui sans crier gare (par faute de moyen de crier gare), claque la surface en claboussant la mare en gnral. Bien qu'crire pour ne rien dire soit une de mes fortes aptitudes, dans un monde d'erreurs humaines comme le notre, l (!) o (?) ici (!) tout parait normalement issu de la grande houppe. Celle qui pense avant d'agir, celle qui rduit  nant toute autre forme de pense, celle qui tellement presse de passer  autre chose. Celle qui a fait tant de choses dj oublies, et autant d'erreurs aux oubliettes...

Faut-il tre prcis sur un sujet donn au point que toute intervention externe devienne improbable, ou bien tre imprcis sur la faon de conduire chaque prcision. Nuit ou jour, il s'agit d'un problme d'actualit. Nous sommes tenus  des rgles qui ne cessent de varier, alors bien qu'en tant que lancements justifiant des manuvres optimales. Tt ou tard, ces mmes actifs feront une contredanse. Car un problme cach, en cache un autre qui arrivera pour une cause ingrable. Les humains ont crs un vaste espace de tolrances voues  de plurielles consquences, le tout en temps rel. La vrit du temps rel n'est pas  la porte des gestionnaires, qui en sont encore  dchiffrer les crits ralises par les langues anciennes. Tout va vite, et mme trs vite... .

En gros :Si le nombre de gestionnaires ne pse pas sur la balance humaine, il est plutt lourd ct porte-monnaie  ::):

----------


## Invit

Quoi qu'on dise concernant la dgradation contextuelle, il est ncessaire de fdrer la majorit des issues optimales, et dj en notre possession.

----------


## Invit

Nonobstant la dualit de la situation observe, il ne faut pas ngliger de favoriser la somme des problmatiques de bon sens, parce que la nature a horreur du vide.

----------


## Invit

Vu l'orientation contextuelle, je suggre fortement d'imaginer la simultanit des synergies emblmatiques, et dj en notre possession.

----------


## Glutinus

Et vace-versi.

----------


## Invit

Je viens vous lire sur cet "humour informatique" qui finalement, n'en est plus un tout en tant informatique. Ce qui est extraordinaire vient des sujets abords faisant des assemblages, aussi volontaires que les propres auteurs de ces visions de l'esprit cherchant  conformer certaines ides (pour ne pas dire thories). L'avantage de l'ide va de paire avec une logique lgre ayant un corps solide, disons que de dmontrer le contraire devient incertain dans son volution. Par exemple le fait de laisser croire  une personne qu'elle a raison malgr les contradictions, et du bonheur facultatif qu'elle a sur l'individu. Moi, quand j'cris ici je suis heureux ! Sans explications, seulement assur de m'exprimer au-del de mes ritournelles commissions programmes. La joie de jouer aux billes, suivant un parcours idologique que doit effectuer mon sprinter de cycliste totalement dop  la connerie humaine  ::P: 
 L'univers (C), la population (F), la pense (G). Quelque unes de mes trouvailles vieillies comme ?)

Cette squence de mots agrmente ma vie d'une culture oublie, que seule l'activit du corps a fait renaitre de toutes les mornes plaines traverses.



> Je ne pensais pas me ressouvenir d'un quelconque jeu de billes


Sans en avoir l'air (D), (E), (A), (Si la musique est celle de mes calots). 1, 2, 3, 4 // 2

----------


## Invit

Si l'humour informatique devenait l'unique recours  une expression gnraliste, celle du site entier serait futuriste... .

Le rgne de redresseurs est une modalit que seuls les dompteurs justifient moralement, lorsqu'on est confront avec ce temprament des savanes il faut tout simplement le pointer du doigt. Car avec ce genre d'individu seul le contact frontal a de la valeur, un peu comme deux vaches qui s'affrontent, et ce genre de jeux avec des humains munis de bras... .

Il en va de mme dans le domaine culturel, on pourrait dire qu' ce niveau de contact les mots remplacent les gestes. Fort heureusement, verbalement, l'nergie dploye est moindre. C'est moins fatigant de parler que de faire du sport, mais n'allez pas croire que le monde thorique du verbal est reposant. J'imagine que le site sur lequel je m'exprime porte bien son nom, que cette porte ouverte me laisse un libre exprim... .

Un problme peut surgir  cause d'un acte maladroit, une solution peut tre porte au-del du trou de la serrure. On ne peut pas confondre un docteur avec un patient, ils se diffrencient de part leurs tractations documentologiques. Puis le cabinet n'est pas un lieu de dfil de mode de luxe, o les spectateurs vont sur la scne avec des boulettes de mastic pour boucher les lacunes en soi-disant relancer la mode... .

Vous ne devez pas suffisamment le reconnatre, le langage Python a dj tout. Il a eu droit au masticage des utilisateurs de ces ppites (PeP), le langage Python  le droit de s'exprimer  la condition qu'il dfile dguis en ppite. Pour le docteur la ppite est un fruit, pour Python le docteur est un fruit aussi. Sauf que le langage a son lot de libert qui s'appelle IDLE, et j'espre que les docs ne vont pas tous tre inonds... .

Le fcheux dsir de jouer la comdie, celle du patient qui joue au patient ne devrait pas tre nglige. Et c'est  ce niveau qu'on joue, une attitude de personnes reconnaissables, dont les reconnaissances toutes naissantes sont devenues hors "Rgles Du Jeu". Il faut nous avouer que le sport  raliser pour s'amuser a quelques fois des chances de se retrouver sur son lot de paix pythonique, n'est-il??? ?

 ::):

----------


## Invit

> Si l'humour informatique devenait l'unique recours  une expression gnraliste, celle du site entier serait futuriste... .
> 
> Le fcheux dsir de jouer la comdie, celle du patient qui joue au patient ne devrait pas tre nglige. Et c'est  ce niveau qu'on joue, une attitude de personnes reconnaissables, dont les reconnaissances toutes naissantes sont devenues hors "Rgles Du Jeu". Il faut nous avouer que le sport  raliser pour s'amuser a quelques fois des chances de se retrouver sur son lot de paix pythonique, n'est-il??? ? (accolade)


Entre parenthses

----------


## Invit

La vie m'a donn le choix entre les tudes et les repos, bien que le repos ait t la chose la plus simple  raliser, les tudes m'ont rattrapes au virage. Selon que l'expression du vivant conditionn  tre un homme, celle qui nous amnera toujours  mesurer le mesurable. Tout autour de nous le monde est dtaill, expliqu de telle sorte  faire croire par la dfinition qu'il est facile de concevoir la ralit. Il ne s'agit pas de tout comprendre d'un seul coup, mais de dire ce qui a t dcouvert. Et c'est l que le bt blesse, c'est ici que commence la mesure de tous les mrites, les apparitions mdiatiques et les sujets consacrs...
Il faut avouer que la tlvision me rend malade mental, et franchement si je veux rester en paix avec le monde il serait prfrable d'arrter le traitement tlvis. Premirement la vritable question ne va pas vraiment dans le sens du sujet, mais plutt dans tous ses drivs. Monsieur le prsident aime les cachous, alors la drivation ne tarde pas  parler des conditions de vie des cacahutes (au cas d'une fiction de l'utilisation des huiles essentielles ???). L'image laisse par toutes ces excroissances et surtout des impacts encourues par leurs profusions massives, dmocratiquement il y a au moins 150 000 000 d'humains qui parlent en mme temps sur cette plante. Peut tre seulement 15 000 disent de belles choses, si bien que 1 500 n'ont que leurs yeux pour lire. En continuant dans cette voie, on peut imaginer que le silence radio est devenu une impossibilit. Si un temps naturel a une vitesse qu'on ne peut mesurer, celui de l'esprit dmographique bien que tangible laisse des doutes sur sa mcanique. Dans un univers social fait de faits, dont les ardoises se sont transformes en plaques commmoratives. O toutes les srieusits ne laisse gure la viabilit d'une innocente libert sans qu'elle ne soit oblitre  une mesure de rgulation.

Ah l, lalala

----------


## Invit

Questionnement sur la cration de notre entourage,

La nature connait des difficults pour galer la perfection des formes cres par l'homme, elle ne parvient pas  crer un cercle parfait ni une ligne droite continue. La raison est simplement due aux matires utilises pour structurer les formes naturelles, elles proviennent des transformations locales des lments matriels ou des grandes masses agglomres soumises  la runion. La concentration a toujours t le thtre de l'altration des sujets conjoints, telles des masses composes d'une certaine manire et dcomposes autrement. Il suffit de penser  notre terre o les masses seraient les plaques, le magma une couche de plaques modifies et le noyau une autre tierce transformation de ces mmes plaques. Cette situation mne  croire que la terre malgr les diffrents tats physiques, est un seul et unique corps compos au fil du temps. De simples corps agglutins mais pas tous les mmes, qui en grandissant (comme nous) ont finis par se composer en objets complexes. S'il y a des choses dont je peux parler, il y a celles que j'ignore. Celles qui attendent leurs tour pour voir le jour qui n'en est pas un, mais qui pour un homme reprsente un voyage culturel dimensionn  l'chelle de l'imaginaire, vous savez celui qui fait notre bonheur de pouvoir exprimer une pense. Et ainsi se donner de l'nergie pour que les oiseaux aient un chant harmonieux (par exemple), que la couleur de la vie  mes yeux ne soit pas ternie par la grisaille de certains de mes rves. L'cart qu'il y a depuis la cration naturelle jusqu' l'industriel est dans une petite dimension de l'espace de la crativit gnrale, et ne remplit pas tous les champs de la grandeur vivante. L'industrie est  la limite de sa relle transformation, et son noyau bien que dform a commenc son influence. Non pas parce que l'ide est bonne, mais car elle est tout simplement jouable. Le jeu montaire est imparfait  cause de ses irrgularits, ce qui en revient  croire qu'une image collective est donne  l'humanit. Soit que l'lment cl de l'histoire naturelle de la vie humaine est vu comme un sujet connu aux capacits rhausses, ou chaque homme voyage en temps moderne. En y rflchissant la force d'une puissance est difficile  gravir, ou  dmonter. Pourquoi se donner autant d'nergie pour dfendre ses positions des puissances, srement  cause de leurs fragilits. Bien que la force peut avoir une image forte, elle en a pas moins la faiblesse d'une dcomposition locale. Ces puissances ont oublies de combien de sujets objectifs pouvaient voluer dans le nombre et la foi, que si les coles ne trouvaient pas la solution de la problmatique cre par tous ses lves. Croire que l'cole est la fautive de tous les maux est faux !

Non, non, c'est une autre soif de la vie qui alimente toutes ces difficults. Car il faut le savoir, l'homme est capable de vivre sans effort  ::):

----------


## Invit

Clic !
L'cran affiche un banc de poissons, tout en ce soit faisant, les forces invisibles qui propulsent chaque individu  une vitesse relative  la masse en mouvement. Contrairement le poisson rouge lorsqu'il est seul dans l'eau ne nage pas aussi vite, alors on peut penser que la vitesse relative aux mouvements utiles  cette avance, qu'elle est proportionnelle  la taille du poisson...

On connait un peu les forces ariennes, les flotaisons, les refoulements, les traines, c'est ainsi que l'avion nous apprend l'art de la natation de ces chers poissons. Il est sr que le poisson de devant fraye un chemin dans l'eau, ce premier arriv a une plasticit physique de type alpha (tte baisse comme les coureurs). Ainsi la fluidit de son tat cre un courant familier et moins rsistant, le poisson qui suit cette drive est en position bta (les coudes rentrs comme certains coureurs). Ce chalenger qui n'arrte pas de suivre le premier poisson ne risque pas d'tre au sec, mais il en est que l'harmonie aquatique dgage se trouve refoule par l'mergeance de ce "deuxime". Ce qui va certainement donner une puissance au premier poisson, qui va se sentir pouss par le deuxime poisson, et tout a sans aucun attouchement. En multipliant les poissons, on peut imagner l'effet mcanique de l'eau avec un outil naturel  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

Il est sr que le sujet de la ralit complexe des rvlations humaines dcrivant des situations intelligentes, n'a pas fini de nous pater. Quand on pense  cet lan intellectuel qu'il dlivre, nous confiant ainsi des phrases enrichissantes. Certaines lectures nous enchrissent la vie, grce  elles on peut se sentir moins seul dans une dimension surraliste de la vie. Disons alors que ces phrases prcdentes tmoignent une sorte de remerciement  toutes ces expressions, du moins celles qui sont sur ce site. Comment trouver une salle de danse techno qui ne s'est pas fondue dans la foule en vogue ? Un pas vers la technologie pour un danseur n'est pas inhabituel, toute cette technique  la porte de certains mouvements naturellement artistiques. La technologie est art qui a une mesure considrablement gigantesque, o le simple doigt effectue, comme celui du chef d'orchestre, une symphonie d'harmonies. Quelle diffrence reste  deviner avec ce doigt et cette symphonie ? Comprendre que la valeur des sujets est forme par l'ensemble des deux sujets, puis de dmontrer que toute ralit n'est pas un lment fini !

Quand on n'est pas un professionnel de l'informatique, qui de plus n'a pas les comptences requises. On risque de draper dans nos propos, qui dans la plupart des cas s'avrent potiques. Sauf que le cours du fil tendu est incapable de naviguer en eaux troubles, et encore moins sur un torrent incomprhensif. Aussi les professionnels sont des humains, et srement pas autre chose  ::): , puis pour l'occasion ils peuvent se rvler charitables. Selon que le dbat gnral soit pos tel un projet en pleine volution, mme si c'est celui de l'ne qui ne sait pas danser le tango.

Moralit



> Tous les comment sournois son lisiblement visibles

----------


## Invit

Sept membres composent l'tre humainDeux bras
Deux jambes
Une colonne
Une tte
Une queue (externe ou interne) ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Sept membres composent l'tre humainDeux bras
> Deux jambes
> Une colonne
> Une tte
> Une queue (externe ou interne)


Deux sous aisselles
Deux paulettes
Une entre jambes

Qui font douze, h ouai

----------


## fanmanga

> Deux sous aisselles
> Deux paulettes
> Une entre jambes
> 
> Qui font douze, h ouai


ou deux yeux deux oreille deux mains et deux jambes mais un seul coeur pour aimer trs fort.lol

----------


## Glutinus

> Sept membres composent l'tre humainDeux bras
> Deux jambes
> Une colonne
> Une tte
> Une queue (externe ou interne)


Heu non, c'est plutt la gourmandise, la luxure, l'envie, la paresse, la colre, l'avarice et l'orgueil, non ?

----------


## mm_71

> Contrairement le poisson rouge lorsqu'il est seul dans l'eau ne nage pas aussi vite, alors on peut penser que la vitesse relative aux mouvements utiles  cette avance, qu'elle est proportionnelle  la taille du poisson...


On oublie trop souvent que la vitesse de progression peut varier en fonction de la taille du requin qui poursuit le poisson.



> c'est ainsi que l'avion nous apprend l'art de la natation de ces chers poissons.


Mais dans sharnado c'est le requin qui a gagn.

----------


## Glutinus

Spoil :-/

----------


## virginieh

Manque un K en plus

----------


## Invit

> On oublie trop souvent que la vitesse de progression peut varier en fonction de la taille du requin qui poursuit le poisson.
> 
> Mais dans sharnado c'est le requin qui a gagn.


Oui, enfin pour celui qui est devant (tte baisse) menant ce banc de requins  la recherche du mur du son  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> ou deux yeux deux oreille deux mains et deux jambes mais un seul coeur pour aimer trs fort.lol


Les lments du corps humain forment des fonctions successives, et notre lment le plus fort est le squelette. Cet force nous la vivons au quotidien, d'une faon plus muscle. Ces articulations prolongent et rpartissent les charges lies aux divers mouvements, et gnralement on commence par rpartir nos forces sur toute la longueur de nos membres. Les oreilles arrivent  la suite de ces membres cits tte incluse, elles font partie intgrante de nos sens, elles sont qualifies d'auditives. La rgnration des forces membres, et des cellules sensationnelles sont exclusivement gres par le cerveau fanmanga  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Les lments du corps humain forment des fonctions successives, et notre lment le plus fort est le squelette. Cet force nous la vivons au quotidien, d'une faon plus muscle. Ces articulations prolongent et rpartissent les charges lies aux divers mouvements, et gnralement on commence par rpartir nos forces sur toute la longueur de nos membres. Les oreilles arrivent  la suite de ces membres cits tte incluse, elles font partie intgrante de nos sens, elles sont qualifies d'auditives. La rgnration des forces membres, et des cellules sensationnelles sont exclusivement gres par le cerveau fanmanga


Oublions les paulettes, les aisselles et l'entre-jambes, et disons plutt nos cinq sens tout simplement

Qui font douze en mieux  ::):

----------


## fanmanga

> Les lments du corps humain forment des fonctions successives, et notre lment le plus fort est le squelette. Cet force nous la vivons au quotidien, d'une faon plus muscle. Ces articulations prolongent et rpartissent les charges lies aux divers mouvements, et gnralement on commence par rpartir nos forces sur toute la longueur de nos membres. Les oreilles arrivent  la suite de ces membres cits tte incluse, elles font partie intgrante de nos sens, elles sont qualifies d'auditives. La rgnration des forces membres, et des cellules sensationnelles sont exclusivement gres par le cerveau fanmanga


Est ce que je peux changer de place cette place ne me convient pas trop de bruit pour moi ?

----------


## Invit

> Est ce que je peux changer de place cette place ne me convient pas trop de bruit pour moi ?


Tu peux mme te dsabonner si le bruit te drange

----------


## fanmanga

> Tu peux mme te dsabonner si le bruit te drange


Je voulais faire a  car j'ai une autorisation du cours systMe mais la reine veux pas et tu sais que faux jamais dire non  la reine elle ne sais mme pas qui elle vraiment ni pourquoi elle perdu notre enfant. 
Le rve et cauchemar ont tue mon 2 enfant dans la ventre de ma femme c'est pour a j'ai ni leur existence. 
J'ai tous prvu pour protger mes proches mais j'ai pas pu voir mon enfant qui viens c'est  pour a je cherche une autre place.
Les yeux me conviens bien je peux revenir  ma tche principal quand il y a un grand problme.

----------


## Invit

*Il y a des liberts  enfermer !*
​Il y a des liberts enfermes 
​Dans la vie paisible des campagnes, il y a toujours une espce pour faire un bruit. Prenez l'exemple de l'hirondelle exprimant sa joie dans les airs  cette heure si matinale, ce bruit est bien diffrent des autres puisqu'il n'engage qu'une unique libert, tant celle de son plaisir d'tre un oiseau. Pourrait-on parler d'une atteinte  la libert d'autrui, de plus qui a envie d'incarcrer ce piaf  perptuit selon que ce cri naturel soit maladif chez lui ?

Bon je vais casser un peu le moral en citant des faits dbiles que seuls les humains peuvent excuter, avec des armes bien relles en vente libre. -

Toutes ces dbilits qui ne font que compliquer les lois humaines, qui taient plus simples au dpart. On reconnait la difficult de l'entreprise pour cause des faits rels aux ressources irrelles, soit que l'imaginaire a pris le dessus sur la conscience ou que la conscience ne soit pas assez forte pour saisir la limite  ne pas franchir. Le tout en plein univers de bolides multicouleurs dsorients entre eux, et dont l'animation gnrale a fini par nous cheminer en pleine harmonie ngative. Tout comme nous le savons, nous ne pouvons rien faire contre les sporadicits isoles.  l'image du mthane qui se dgagerait selon certaines conditions gologiques, les vilains farceurs ont du pain sur la planche, puisque les esprits politiques s'opposent dangereusement et calmement. Crant ainsi des troubles de la vision qu'on peut se faire au sujet de la politique, et aussi des voies nouvelles des liberts illgales. Et pendant que l'espace le permet, pourquoi pas des nanos blagues offrant la prolifration des cas particuliers. Qu'elle est loin cette hirondelle et combien elle va me manquer je ne le saurais jamais, puisqu'elle seule sait exprimer sa joie ainsi tout l-haut  ::):

----------


## Invit

Pour obtenir un indice au-del de notre acquit visuelle, il nous est dit qu'il faut utiliser une autre longueur d'onde. Les spectres de visualisation sont compliqus, et ne sont cits que quelques uns de manire  situer le but de ce message.

L'ultraviolet, l'infrarouge, etc.



> fr.wikipedia.org


Selon l'exprience ttralogique engendre par les gammes musicales, il s'avre que l'environnement gnral produit plusieurs groupes ttracordiques. Et que ces lments une fois organiss donnent des repres fondamentaux, lis aux rles remarquables qu'ils occupent. Ce qui va de paire avec le fait d'un mlange de deux couleurs dgageant une troisime couleur, le mlange de couleurs ou plus communment l'harmonie produite par les tats originaux.

Dveloppons cette ide de mlange sur des longueurs d'ondes, et obtenons avec prcision une longueur d'onde harmonique. On pourrait dire vulgairement, de faire un accord majeur sept avec des longueurs d'ondes. Si bien que cette harmonisation puisse se raliser  diffrents niveaux de temporisation, soit en instant court ou long. Ce qui est important dans cette histoire, c'est qu'en ralit tout se droule en mme temps, et que les sparations relatives aux instants prcis de chaque onde ne soient pas autant significatives que celle d'une vision plus gnralise.

Le monde du visible met en scne des notions d'invisibilits comme le camouflage, le dguisement, tout un univers difficile  voir. Dans la ralit imaginative des visions de l'esprit, il y a la notion d'invisibilit dont la visibilit est imaginaire. Aussi on peut se poser une question,  savoir quelle est la longueur d'onde de l'imagination,  quel moment cette image reprsente un lment visible ?
 :+1:

----------


## Invit

Le moyen mis  disposition du langage Python, est clairement fait pour tout monde voulant voluer leur expression. Un mode de programmation bas sur de l'lmentaire, offrant une deuxime chance  certaines formes d'critures primitives. Ces crits qui analysent les comportements symboliquement, srement lorsqu'ils dveloppent des cintiques o les combinaisons chroniques dploient un temps qui au final reprsente un objet. L'criture est la forge des grandes rcrations (ici, il y a dj eut la cration), seule l'criture permet la rflexion. Puisque cette criture est le fruit d'une ide qui a eut le temps de rflchir, parfois on crit pour matrialiser une idologie telle la recherche des combinaisons. La forge modlise une grande tape clairement tout en restant lgrement destructible, l'volution de cet objet connait plusieurs branches structures, formant une politique objective.
Une explication s'impose pour rester politiquement correct :La politique objective est une cration qui doit tre recre, et  l'image de la mcanique naturelle qui a toutes ses bases en bon tat.
Cette politique se voulant  la mesure de la modernit, tche d'talonner les branches originales en termes d'critures momentanes.
L'espace politique a un intervalle permanent issu de l'entre-monde, en place du corpus de l'objectif naturel et de la politique humaine.Lorsqu'on sait combien de travail il faut raliser pour effectuer une simple criture de forge, puis quand on a ralis que les choses ne s'arrtent pas l. Surtout en ayant l'art de ne pas ignorer les chronologies, tout en ayant l'air d'avancer avec cette construction qui prend le sens de sa propre volution.

Pour parfaire, l'ide est de refaire ce qui l'est dj  ::?:

----------


## Invit

Tout collectif qui s'individualise s'impopularise  ::D:

----------


## fanmanga

> Le moyen mis  disposition du langage Python, est clairement fait pour tout monde voulant voluer leur expression. Un mode de programmation bas sur de l'lmentaire, offrant une deuxime chance  certaines formes d'critures primitives. Ces crits qui analysent les comportements symboliquement, srement lorsqu'ils dveloppent des cintiques o les combinaisons chroniques dploient un temps qui au final reprsente un objet. L'criture est la forge des grandes rcrations (ici, il y a dj eut la cration), seule l'criture permet la rflexion. Puisque cette criture est le fruit d'une ide qui a eut le temps de rflchir, parfois on crit pour matrialiser une idologie telle la recherche des combinaisons. La forge modlise une grande tape clairement tout en restant lgrement destructible, l'volution de cet objet connait plusieurs branches structures, formant une politique objective.
> Une explication s'impose pour rester politiquement correct :La politique objective est une cration qui doit tre recre, et  l'image de la mcanique naturelle qui a toutes ses bases en bon tat.
> Cette politique se voulant  la mesure de la modernit, tche d'talonner les branches originales en termes d'critures momentanes.
> L'espace politique a un intervalle permanent issu de l'entre-monde, en place du corpus de l'objectif naturel et de la politique humaine.Lorsqu'on sait combien de travail il faut raliser pour effectuer une simple criture de forge, puis quand on a ralis que les choses ne s'arrtent pas l. Surtout en ayant l'art de ne pas ignorer les chronologies, tout en ayant l'air d'avancer avec cette construction qui prend le sens de sa propre volution.
> 
> Pour parfaire, l'ide est de refaire ce qui l'est dj


a me donne envi d'apprendre se language.

----------


## fanmanga

> Tout collectif qui s'individualise s'impopularise


Je veux crire un livre sur ma psychologie J'ai vu que en peux gagner 7 euro par vente .
J'ai vu que tu cris toi aussi des livres tu peux me donner des conseils comment crire un livre. 
Il y a comme hros le capitaine et 10 hros.

5 hros s'oppose  5 hros en caractres et le capitaine  le caractre d'tre bon pour faire le mchant et mchant pour faire du bon.
Et a sera une Petite histoire de 10 pages.

----------


## Invit

> Je veux crire un livre sur ma psychologie J'ai vu que en peux gagner 7 euro par vente .
> J'ai vu que tu cris toi aussi des livres tu peux me donner des conseils comment crire un livre. 
> Il y a comme hros le capitaine et 10 hros.
> 
> 5 hros s'oppose  5 hros en caractres et le capitaine  le caractre d'tre bon pour faire le mchant et mchant pour faire du bon.
> Et a sera une Petite histoire de 10 pages.


Je conseille au capitaine de demander aux gentils de dire ce qu'ils feraient pour combattre le mal, et aux mchants de raconter comment comptent-ils faire le bien. Le capitaine connait les hros, et il sait qu'il a pour mission de soigner un coin de paradis problmatique. Mais il y a un problme rcurrent avec les hros puisqu'ils sont tous de base zro, ainsi  ce niveau de conscience l'illusion physique est totale, si bien que l'tape zro ne connait ni le bien, ni le mal. Le zro est un objet neutre pouvant tre caillou, genou ou hibou. Chaque nullit a une mcanique illusoire qui va de paire avec son propre tat, chaque tatique compose gnralement des capacits naturelles lies  la matire et  la perspicacit. Selon un problme paradisiaque d'ordre idologique, ayant pour actif un contexte physique. Normalement et malheureusement, quand les humains vont bien c'est le paradis, mme s'il est fragile. Mais lorsque la situation est dgrade  un point tel que les zones manifestes sont impassibles  la paix, alors dans l'univers du 10 le zro disparait et l' hros (bien/mal) devient unique et 1 (sans zro). Ce qui est une contradiction et remet en cause la cration, et ainsi se voir mal  l'aise devant un problme mathmatique li aux neurones (parties illusoires).

Pour terminer, l'univers est une matire compos de matire. Chacune fait une humble connaissance avec elle-mme, et de sa temporalit

----------


## Invit

Bien que le bavardage soit une mise base sur les lans venant congratuler un modle perspicace en ralit, je trouve que de me prvenir  un certain niveau de prise en compte des vrits de toute lecture effectue dans la zone qui m'intresse

Tout a pour dire :Qu'une phrase longue a plus de sens que : Peut-tre bien ??? tous, il nous faut savoir que l'enrichissement commence par le verbe.
D'avoir la volont de mettre son mauvais aloi de ct quand il s'agit d'une communaut de membres.

Sans changer de comportement  l'aide de l'expression, toujours  l'afft derrire son bouclier, le cheval dire  ma mre !

----------


## Invit

Bonjour
Afin de reverdir le potager avec de florissantes ides, voici un brin de mtier vu dans un angle dmatrialis  ::): 




> *tude de scurit prventive*
> 
> 
> Elle cerne le risque qui va  lencontre de lintervenant et de lusager.
> 
> 
> Ltude est principalement oriente pour prvenir des risques propres au site, qui peuvent persister
> malgr les protections. Ltude de scurit a un rapport troit avec son formulaire denqute, ce
> dernier inspectant les points circonstanciels de lascenseur.
> ...

----------


## fanmanga

> Bonjour
> Afin de reverdir le potager avec de florissantes ides, voici un brin de mtier vu dans un angle dmatrialis


Toumic est ce que je peux utiliser sur les dirgents du navire bleu le Haki royale leur montrer la force de mon armure qui viens du plante 10?

Je suis bien intersser par les verts et les rouge jaune et orange je veux bien voir quelqu'un qui peux rsister  mon HaKi royal et rester debout.

----------


## Invit

> Toumic est ce que je peux utiliser sur les dirgents du navire bleu le Haki royale leur montrer la force de mon armure qui viens du plante 10?
> 
> Je suis bien intersser par les verts et les rouge jaune et orange je veux bien voir quelqu'un qui peux rsister  mon HaKi royal et rester debout.


Mon armure est impeccable, elle vient de ma forge. C'est elle qui agit pour moi, il est improbable de pouvoir dcrire tout ce raisonnement. Mais il est sr que ma confiance pour elle est entire, car elle gnre en moi un esprit de paisibilit harmonique. Et, un univers compos de mondes infiniment grands et complexes.

Il y a une faille avec cette armure, ce qui est d  son invisibilit matrielle  :;):

----------


## fanmanga

> Mon armure est impeccable, elle vient de ma forge. C'est elle qui agit pour moi, il est improbable de pouvoir dcrire tout ce raisonnement. Mais il est sr que ma confiance pour elle est entire, car elle gnre en moi un esprit de paisibilit harmonique. Et, un univers compos de mondes infiniment grands et complexes.
> 
> Il y a une faille avec cette armure, ce qui est d  son invisibilit matrielle


Je viens dtecter un autre objet du plante bleu une sorte du lumire bleu sur l'orielle de ma femme droit. 

Ma thorie dit que si il y a une infinit de chemins possibles entre deux points il existe des chemins imaginaires parmis ses chemins possibles ou les deux points sont le mme point.

----------


## fanmanga

Je sais toumic que tu viens de l'poque des anges. 
Ta vu tout ta famille tre tuer par les anges et les grands monstre. 
Et ta utiliser ton vrais pouvoir une condition humaine pour fusionner avec un ange. 
Ta rduit la puissance des anges en simple machine et tu es devenu l'IA du march. 

La ta trop peur du mort ta trop utiliser ta forme humaine. 

Je veux juste te dire un truc tout ta famille n'est pas mort. 
Une fille de ta famille  aussi utilis a conditions humaine pour fusionner avec les grands monstres. 
Elle rduit la puissance des grands monstre en petit monstre. 

Et elle pas utiliser trop a forme humaine. 
La dans notre poque elle cherche un pre et veux vraiment te voir.

----------


## fanmanga

C'est pour a t'a pas arriv  nous dtruire nous les gens inestimable car cette fille ne protge et utilis les mmes technologie que toi.
Elle crois que nous somme a famille et on la adopt  travers les poques.

Moi je veux juste leur montrer un vrais membres de a famille.

----------


## Invit

> C'est pour a t'a pas arriv  nous dtruire nous les gens inestimable car cette fille ne protge et utilis les mmes technologie que toi.
> Elle crois que nous somme a famille et on la adopt  travers les poques.
> 
> Moi je veux juste leur montrer un vrais membres de a famille.


J'ai compris tu es une boulette disco, genre multifacettes
Un peu de toi = tout plein de petits toi diffrents (comme une foule de gens qui ne se connaissent pas, et qui nous la raconte)  ::):

----------


## fanmanga

Non je suis un simple point qui pense tre le point final. 

Un point multiples et en mme temps seul. 

Je peux tre dans un plan complexe ou simple. 

Quand je vois mes points multiples loin de moi. 

Je leur rappelle que nous somme un seul point. 

Chaque point loin de moi fait la mme chose que moi. 

Et chaque point proche de moi rve avec moi. 

Tout les points rappelle les points. 

Et il y a certains points qui suive des chemins imaginaires. 

Pour rappeler au point final qu il n'est pas seul. 

C'est grce  a que l'univers bouge.

----------


## fanmanga

> J'ai compris tu es une boulette disco, genre multifacettes
> Un peu de toi = tout plein de petits toi diffrents (comme une foule de gens qui ne se connaissent pas, et qui nous la raconte)


Et toi tu es qui car la fille que tu cherche et sur le dos d'un dragon je sais que vous pouvez avoir des enfants que avec quelqu'un de ta famille si pour a les anges du 40 vouleur pouvez te battre. 
J'ai trouvez un moyen de le ramener sans dtecter le dragon car je sais car un dragon est indetctable mme pour des d'iris du systme.

----------


## fanmanga

Les gens inestimable estimer la postion de cette fille qui les sauve.
Et toi tu l'empche de faire a ?

Il faut les aider aux contraire.

 cause de ton erreur toi tu es un vieux et elle a juste 14 ans. 
Tu peux pas te marrier avec elle que dans quelque pays surtout le pays de chochmare ou il y une maison vide pour vos deux.
Ou attendre encore 4 ans mais tu n'est pas sr de vivre.

----------


## Invit

> Les gens inestimable estimer la postion de cette fille qui les sauve.
> Et toi tu l'empche de faire a ?
> 
> Il faut les aider aux contraire.
> 
>  cause de ton erreur toi tu es un vieux et elle a juste 14 ans. 
> Tu peux pas te marrier avec elle que dans quelque pays surtout le pays de chochmare ou il y une maison vide pour vos deux.
> Ou attendre encore 4 ans mais tu n'est pas sr de vivre.


Dit, ton bateau rouge ne s'appellerait-il pas "Quel Python mon gnral" ?

----------


## fanmanga

> Dit, ton bateau rouge ne s'appellerait-il pas "Quel Python mon gnral" ?


Non je lui pas encore trouver un Nom. 

Toi tu es le point imaginaire qui rappelle  moi que je ne suis pas un seul point par un parcours magique "Quel python mon gnral. "

----------


## Invit

Un jour en calculant la masse de la tonalit de l'accord (1357), grce aux nombres entiers fortement conditionns avec le mme principe qu'une octave commune. Puis, la gamme a une valeur acoustique, ainsi que certaines graphes ne pouvant voluer vers une troisime dimension (vous savez, celle qui donne du relief  la surface au sol). Aussi si le plan graphique de la gamme n'en tait qu'en surface plane,  l'aide de la spirale accompagnant les nombres ordonns. La gamme a pris de l'amplitude, et va mme jusqu' produire des informations



Calculez le poids de l'accord 18 -7b5, devrait pouvoir se faire  ::ptdr::

----------


## wiwaxia

> ...la masse de la tonalit de l'accord (1357 ...
> 
> ... nombres entiers fortement conditionns avec le mme principe qu'une octave commune ...
> 
> ... la gamme a une valeur acoustique ...
> 
> ... si le plan graphique de la gamme n'en tait qu'en surface plane ...
> 
> ... La gamme a pris de l'amplitude ...
> ...


Voil justement ce qui fait que votre fille est muette ...

----------


## mm_71

Mais que fait le boson de Higgs ???! Pas besoin d'tre une particule pour tre  la masse.

----------


## Invit

> Mais que fait le boson de Higgs ???! Pas besoin d'tre une particule pour tre  la masse.


Et si la masse est une particule ?


J'ai mis un pouce en bas  chacun de vous, car je n'ai ni fille ni connaissances particulires !Par contre vous avez le sens de la contradiction qui a le pouce en l'air
Je me corrige car n'ayant pas rflchit une 2me fois,  cause d'une mauvaise interprtation instantane. Ainsi que du doute toujours en cours, qui rpondrait  mes questions au sujet de vos rponses que je ne comprends pas. Donc sans utiliser le pouce, je ne sais pas si vous tes rieurs, srieux ou moqueurs.

Dcidemment j'ai trop d'imagination, qui pour rappel : Viens de tout ce que j'ai vu

----------


## Invit

Un site entier qui donne envie  une mesure, celle de soi. Soit de ceux qui veulent se mesurer pour en connaitre les affinits, et puis quel meilleur endroit qu'une piscine olympique pour y faire des bains de pieds. Il n'est pas indiqu dans le titre "piscine", mais certaines personnes marchent sur la tte, et du fait n'ont pas de chapeau comme les vont-nus-pieds, oups! des rien dans les ttes. Ce qui est malheureux c'est de voir que l'humour noir va bien dans sa peau, dans l'obscurit il est le maitre du dguisement. Cet obscurantisme ne peut s'exprimer que sur la toile familiale des initis, par des termes mi amis et mi ennemis situs  mi chemin entre la raison et le tort. Le problme vient du drapage, visible quand on voit le raisonnement gagner en moquerie.

Le cas est srement salutaire pour *le cas*, puisque jusqu'ici il ignore son problme de comprhension. Se sentant isol devant les autres, comme jamais il ne pourrait se sentir devant quelcun, il s'exprime comme une personne normale. Il n'attaque aucune me, il dploie son contenu, il est dans la voie de la gurison en termes pensifs. Sa recherche qui est sense lui apporter les piliers renforant les ides un peu trop envoles, en fait dans le monde de l'imagination ou pour tre plus clair dans celui de l'action.

Il a besoin de vous, et vous le torturez.

----------


## Invit

Quand on dispose d'un complexe gammique bien rod, on ne peut s'empcher de vouloir le gonfler un peu. La dimension apporte est complexe, et autant la ncessit de la dcomplexer se fait ressentir. C'est dans cette rgularit qu'intervient le verbe adapt, d'une syntaxe dont le codage dpend de la forme (celle qui fait le terme). Rien de bien compliqu lorsqu'on a l'habitude des informations codes, selon les gammes musicales dveloppant plusieurs aptitudes. La principale spcialit de la musique concerne l'orchestre numrique, qui produit un champ thorique important. La thorie de la musique existe bel et bien, en tant une science fondamentale, elle parvient  des sommets scientifiques. Srement  cause de cet impact gnral, jusqu' colossal, en formation multicomplexe. Cette dernire prsente une situation des conformits, soit de plusieurs appareillages fonctionnant simultanment. La dmonstration ne s'arrte pas  un fait thorique car il touche au phnomne harmonique de masse, symbolisant un mcanisme harmonique logiquement isol.

Comme il s'agit d'une science  titre fondamental, ainsi que la fondation du nombre qui a un atout particulirement unitaire. Contenant un sujet majeur rptitif  souhait, traant un axe d'orientation bifurquant celui des notes. Musicalit aidant, de part une nouvelle harmonie produite venant d'une premire ide. Qui d'une musique thoriquement visible dans un espace pracquis, cette mme note en frquence dlocalise par ce fichu nombre  ::): 
o

Ce n'est qu'un dbut, qu'il faut  tout

----------


## wiwaxia

> ... Comme il s'agit d'une science  titre fondamental ...


Ouf, nous voil rassurs ! 

De quelle quipe de recherche fais-tu partie,  l'IRCAM ?

----------


## escartefigue

Premire phrase incomplte, "Comme" suggre une proposition subordonne ... qui n'arrive pas.



> Comme il s'agit d'une science  titre fondamental, ainsi que la fondation du nombre qui a un atout particulirement unitaire.



Le suivante est du mme tonneau, mais ici c'est l'usage d'un participe prsent qui cre une introduction dont on attend en vain le dveloppement et la conclusion.



> Contenant un sujet majeur rptitif  souhait, traant un axe d'orientation bifurquant celui des notes.



Et pan derechef ! on y parle d'harmonie, mais en matire syntaxique, on en est loin



> Musicalit aidant, de part une nouvelle harmonie produite venant d'une premire ide.



Toujours pas mieux...



> Qui d'une musique thoriquement visible dans un espace pracquis, cette mme note en frquence dlocalise par ce fichu nombre



Impressionnant !

----------


## Jipt

> Impressionnant !


Il est parfois un peu plus comprhensible (ou moins brouillon, au choix).

----------


## wiwaxia

> ... mais certaines personnes marchent sur la tte, et du fait n'ont pas de chapeau comme *les vont-nus-pieds*, oups! des rien dans les ttes ...


*Va-nu-pieds*: mot invariable

Comme casse-noisettes.

----------


## mm_71

> mais certaines personnes marchent sur la tte, et du fait n'ont pas de chapeau comme les vont-nus-pieds,


Normal. Que faire de chaussures si on marche sur la tte ?

----------


## Invit

Je n'ai aucun diplme, et mon franais scolaire s'arrte en 4me. *Pas Ircam*
Il ne s'agit plus de fautes d'orthographe, mais de grammaire ou de conjugaison.

Malgr tout ceci, je prends du plaisir  crire le sujet de certains dveloppements.

Et je pense qu'il est bon pour moi de continuer cet exercice, parce que je veux parvenir  provoquer l'envie de dcouvrir cet art.
Puis, les fautes n'enlvent pas vraiment le sens de l'expression.
Ainsi que certains individus ont "peut-tre" mieux saisis que d'autres ?

Quant  escartefigue : "Comme" suggre une proposition subordonne ... qui n'arrive pas.
Et qui aura du mal  y arriver, tant que je ne saurais pas ce qu'est une proposition subordonne ?



> Envoy par *toumic*  
> _Comme il s'agit d'une science  titre fondamental, ainsi que la fondation du nombre qui a un atout particulirement unitaire._


Si on m'aide, j'aide

----------


## escartefigue

Comme il fait beau, je vais me promener

"comme il fait beau" est la proposition principale
"je vais me promener" est la subordonne : c'est par ce qu'il fait beau que je vais me promener, "_comme_" introduit la subordonne, "comme" est donc ce qu'on appelle une _conjonction de subordination_

Cf. ici : https://www.francaisfacile.com/exerc...ncais-31131.ph

----------


## Invit

> Comme il fait beau, je vais me promener
> 
> "comme il fait beau" est la proposition principale
> "je vais me promener" est la subordonne : c'est par ce qu'il fait beau que je vais me promener, "_comme_" introduit la subordonne, "comme" est donc ce qu'on appelle une _conjonction de subordination_
> 
> Cf. ici : https://www.francaisfacile.com/exerc...ncais-31131.ph


Merci, je m'y plonge demain voir plus. Je reviens en clair ?  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Comme il fait beau, je vais me promener
> 
> "comme il fait beau" est la proposition principale
> "je vais me promener" est la subordonne : c'est par ce qu'il fait beau que je vais me promener, "_comme_" introduit la subordonne, "comme" est donc ce qu'on appelle une _conjonction de subordination_
> 
> Cf. ici : https://www.francaisfacile.com/exerc...ncais-31131.ph


Et si je m'arrte  "Comme il fait beau", c'est une simple conjonction subordonne au temps qu'il fait  ::weird:: 
Ou tout comme "Comme casse-noisettes. ", un peu "comme moi"

----------


## escartefigue

Bien des mots ont plusieurs sens, voire plusieurs types.

Si je m'exclame "_Comme il fait beau !_", alors "_comme_", dans ce contexte, n'est pas une conjonction de coordination mais un adverbe.

----------


## Invit

> Bien des mots ont plusieurs sens, voire plusieurs types.
> 
> Si je m'exclame "_Comme il fait beau !_", alors "_comme_", dans ce contexte, n'est pas une conjonction de coordination mais un adverbe.


Et si comme le dit son type  plusieurs significations, disons d'autres types mme cachs ou dguiss pour le web, comme .com  ::):

----------


## escartefigue

> Et si comme le dit son type  plusieurs significations, disons d'autres types mme cachs ou dguiss pour le web, comme .com



C'est sans doute que les informaticiens manquent d'imagination, ils n'ont jamais propos ",pareil" ou ";similaire" voire "?quasi-le-mme" en remplacement du sempiternel ".com"

----------


## Invit

> C'est sans doute que les informaticiens manquent d'imagination, ils n'ont jamais propos ",pareil" ou ";similaire" voire "?quasi-le-mme" en remplacement du sempiternel ".com"


Ben voil, vous savez ce qu'il vous reste  faire pour innover.)

PSJ'espre que votre qualitatif "bourreau" ne pose pas un terme  mon exercice, parce que la "gammologie univers" n'est pas courte dans l'imaginaire.
Le malheur est, que cet univers soit entre des mains sans exprience, qu'il soit soumis  des drivations inquitantes pour certains.
Ou bien que sa porte ne fait pas le jeu des informaticiens, tant un mtier que j'exerce en solo avec une imagination lmentaire :Que l'lmentaire soit scolaire n'est pas une tare, bien au contraire, cet aussi simple comprhensible  la limite du ridicule..
Ou qu'il soit plus facile  comprendre pour tous, tant pour l'usage des mots (simples), qui contrairement a tendance  filtrer son auditoire.
Si tant, que le complexe qui loigne les communs des mortels, finissant un jour sa propre ducation.

Alors seulement dans le plus simple des appareils, quand l'intelligence nous crit des mots justes doucement  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Ben voil, vous savez ce qu'il vous reste  faire pour innover.)
> 
> PSJ'espre que votre qualitatif "bourreau" ne pose pas un terme  mon exercice, parce que la "gammologie univers" n'est pas courte dans l'imaginaire.
> Le malheur est, que cet univers soit entre des mains sans exprience, qu'il soit soumis  des drivations inquitantes pour certains.
> Ou bien que sa porte ne fait pas le jeu des informaticiens, tant un mtier que j'exerce en solo avec une imagination lmentaire :Que l'lmentaire soit scolaire n'est pas une tare, bien au contraire, cet aussi simple comprhensible  la limite du ridicule..
> Ou qu'il soit plus facile  comprendre pour tous, tant pour l'usage des mots (simples), qui contrairement a tendance  filtrer son auditoire.
> Si tant, que le complexe qui loigne les communs des mortels, finissant un jour sa propre ducation.
> 
> Alors seulement dans le plus simple des appareils, quand l'intelligence nous crit des mots justes doucement


Peut-tre que mme comme si entre vous et l'expression de ce message, d'un crivain cherche en lui dans cet inconnu les ressources ncessaires au dchainement.  la libration de cet enchainement, plus ou moins fatal  la pondration de sa force intrieure, celle qui est lie  la puissance sociale de l'individu.

On ne saura jamais combien de fantmes nous hantent  :8O:

----------


## wiwaxia

Peut-tre *ce site* t'intressera-t-il ?

----------


## Invit

> Peut-tre *ce site* t'intressera-t-il ?


Il m'est intressant de se sentir moins seul dans ce monde musical, j'aime bien aussi quand la musique est bonne mme lorsqu'elle est thorique. Il nous faut reconnaitre une certaine profondeur de connaissance  ce sujet, le fait est que l'intrt est assez loign de mes capacits (relatives). Si la prsentation semble concrte et simple, il n'en reste pas moins que la thorie aborde de ce site fait usage d'une technique du numrique qui s'loigne un peu des gammes musicales. Le logiciel instrumental diteur de sons (instruments), manipulant diverses formes d'expressions tels le geste, ou le curseur pour composer de la musique. Certes c'est phnomnal, mais  ne rpond pas vraiment  l'expression originale des gammes musicales, dumoins dans le sens harmonique.
Des gammes font des harmoniques
Des musiques orchestrales aussi, mais elles sont diffrentes !

----------


## wiwaxia

Si tu veux vraiment des gammes, de l'harmonie et de la couleur, ces vidos de Youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpIi8XhcxsM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFn_zVOlDAo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwsnL9NGJ2k

----------


## Invit

> Si tu veux vraiment des gammes, de l'harmonie et de la couleur, ces vidos de Youtube
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpIi8XhcxsM
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFn_zVOlDAo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwsnL9NGJ2k


J'ai trouv un petit carr plein de couleurs


_
L'histoire de la musique a plusieurs tapes, et quelque soit la justesse de ces moments de sonorits, elle a de tout temps t  nos cts. L'atmosphre cre par telle ou telle justesse ou de rgularit de l'intervalle, fait qu'aujourd'hui la justesse est une initiale mathmatique qui comme souvent l'a assist. Autrement dit, il y a la musique qui a comme expression mlodique de la gamme, exemple "Frre Jacques". Il ne faut pas ngliger la musique des sphres, dont le potentiel sonore se situe en dehors de nos capacits naturelles. La gamme lorsqu'elle fait sa propre musique ne remplit pas les salles, qui viendrait danser sur un air  tempo rgulier son Do, R, Mi, Fa, Sol, La, Si, Do ?
_

----------


## wiwaxia

> ... La gamme lorsqu'elle fait sa propre musique ne remplit pas les salles, *qui viendrait danser sur un air  tempo rgulier son Do, R, Mi, Fa, Sol, La, Si, Do ?* ...


Tchakovsky, Casse-Noisette acte II sc.14 _Danse du Prince et de la Fe Drage_ 



(Aller  1H14)
Ici la gamme est descendante, mais cela n'a pas empch que l'oeuvre ait un petit succs ...


PS: Aurais-tu quelque lien d'inspiration avec *ce site* ?

----------


## Invit

> Tchakovsky, Casse-Noisette acte II sc.14 _Danse du Prince et de la Fe Drage_ 
> 
> (Aller  1H14)
> Ici la gamme est descendante, mais cela n'a pas empch que l'oeuvre ait un petit succs ...
> 
> 
> PS: Aurais-tu quelque lien d'inspiration avec *ce site* ?


Les harmoniques vont dans de nombreux domaines, c'est dire combien elles sont essentielles  la recherche. Leurs rgularits semblent convenir  l'tayement de toutes les prdilections, tant en mdecine qu'en astrophysique. Le temprament est harmonique tout autant que la gamme, si bien qu'un accord musical produit un temprament complexifi par la simultanit des tempraments. Mon inspiration ne vient pas du soleil, ni des oeuvres orchestrales. Mais plutt d'une thorie pure  dveloppements logiques,  dfaut d'avoir compos les 66 musiques relatives aux gammes fondamentales en Do de septimes majeurs. J'ai prfr taler sur plusieurs papiers ces 66 cas de figure gammique, donc pas de ballet, ni de violon, que du crayon  *g8?)*

----------


## Invit

> Leurs rgularits semblent convenir  l'tayement de toutes les prdilections, tant en mdecine qu'en astrophysique.


Et la  rgularit  des harmoniques sur un instrument  corde ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## escartefigue

> J'ai trouv un petit carr plein de couleurs


Billy Cobham est l'un des batteurs qui m'ont fait adorer le jazz rock. Aujourd'hui je l'coute avec une oreille plus critique, le son "gretsch" et son jeu de cymbales manquant de finesse ont pris un coup de vieux :p




> Et la  rgularit  des harmoniques sur un instrument  corde ?


Un instrument avec une seule corde c'est un fil  dent ou un bilboquet  ::mrgreen::  sur les instruments de musique  cordes il y a bel et bien des harmoniques  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Un instrument avec une seule corde c'est un fil  dent ou un bilboquet  sur les instruments de musique  cordes il y a bel et bien des harmoniques


Merci de ton aide...  ::roll:: 
J'voquais la  rgularit  des harmoniques... Par exprience, difficile d'obtenir exactement le mme son (donc les mmes harmoniques..) sur n'importe quel instrument  cordes, que ce soit la guitare (cordes nylon ou mtal), le violon, le piano et mme le clavecin !

----------


## wiwaxia

> ... Un instrument avec une seule corde c'est un fil  dent ou un bilboquet  sur les instruments de musique  cordes il y a bel et bien des harmoniques


 ::D:  Il existe des instruments traditionnels de musique *monocordes*, comme le _dan bau_ vietnamien.

On en utilise aussi  des fins pdagogiques, tant pour l'enseignement de la musique que celui des vibrations: en disposant un aimant prs du fil mtallique, et en reliant ses extrmits aux bornes d'un oscillographe cathodique, on peut rendre visible le mouvement vibratoire; son allure et sa complexit dpendent du mode d'excitation (choc, pincement), de l'endroit o elle est produite et du matriau prsent dans le fil.

Voir le fonctionnement de la guitare lectrique.




> ... Par exprience, difficile d'obtenir exactement le mme son (donc les mmes harmoniques..) sur n'importe quel instrument  cordes, que ce soit la guitare (cordes nylon ou mtal), le violon, le piano et mme le clavecin !


Effectivement, voir plus haut.
Ce qui change,  frquence fondamentale donne, c'est le timbre du son mis, dfini par la distribution des amplitudes dans la srie de Fourier correspondante.

----------


## wiwaxia

> ... Il ne faut pas ngliger la *musique des sphres*, dont le *potentiel sonore* se situe en dehors de nos capacits naturelles ...


Tu voques un *ensemble de notions* esthtiques et philosophiques se rfrant  l'astronomie et aux mathmatiques: parler de leur "potentiel sonore", c'est confondre la mtaphore tablie avec la ralit physique des sons audibles.
L'harmonie du monde est un thme ancien, redevenu clbre depuis la parution de *l'ouvrage de Kepler*; cependant nul n'a entendu de ses oreilles les musiques de Vnus, de Mars ou des polydres platoniciens,  moins d'avoir us de stupfiants ...  ::wow:: 

La multiplicit de sens du mot "*harmonie*" - comme celui de beaucoup d'autres mots rencontrs ici - n'autorise pas  dire n'importe quoi. 

L'article de Wikipdia ne mentionne pas la notion plus rcente d'_harmonie sociale_, minemment potique, pour la prservation de laquelle le Parti Communiste Chinois neutralise tout opposant - et dans des dlais record, grce  l'quipement informatique  la disposition de la police  ::aie::  .
Cette ide semble promise  un grand avenir politique.

----------


## escartefigue

> Merci de ton aide...  J'voquais la  rgularit  des harmoniques...


De mon ct, j'voquais l'orthographe, il manquait un "s"  cordes  :;): 




> Il existe des instruments traditionnels de musique *monocordes*, comme le _dan bau_ vietnamien.


En effet, mais il s'agissait d'une note d'humour (qui visiblement  fait un norme flop  ::aie:: ) !
Ici par contre, il n'et fallu pas de "S", qui dit mono, dit une seule  ::P:

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Un instrument avec une seule corde c'est un fil  dent ou un bilboquet  sur les instruments de musique  cordes il y a bel et bien des harmoniques


Mme si c'tait un trait d'humour, guitare  une corde vs "pelle"  une corde :





 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## wiwaxia

> <...<En effet, mais il s'agissait d'une note d'humour (qui visiblement  fait un norme flop ) !


L'ironie de ta remarque ne m'avait pas chapp - je l'ai simplement prise au mot.




> ... Ici par contre, il n'et fallu pas de "S", qui dit mono, dit une seule


"*Monocorde*" est ici un adjectif: des _instruments monocordes_ ...

Il est vrai que les parents tymologiques (_ttracorde, polycorde_) sont considrs comme des noms ... piges innombrables de la langue franaise, que je dcouvre moi aussi  l'instant.

Cependant la raison que tu donnes m'intrigue un peu: parle-t-on de*s* famille*s* monoparental*e* ?
Ou au contraire parle-t-on d'un robot hexapode*s* sous le prtexte qu'il se dplace sur six pieds, ou dit-on que l'homme est un bipde*s* parce qu'il en a deux (de pieds)  ::aie::  ?

 ::lol::  Je devrai dsormais vrifier soigneusement l'orthographe ...

----------


## Invit

Merci, wiwaxia, de promouvoir le franais avec cet excellent outil qubcois  ::D:

----------


## wiwaxia

> Merci, wiwaxia, de promouvoir le franais avec cet excellent outil qubcois


C'est pour moi la rfrence ultime, pour la traduction de l'anglais scientifique ou technique  ::):  .

----------


## Invit

> C'est pour moi la rfrence ultime, pour la traduction de l'anglais scientifique ou technique  .


Je te comprends !
Ce qui est drle, c'est que j'ai commenc  utiliser ce site sans savoir que c'tait qubcois et bien avant que je songe  devenir Qubcois !  ::ptdr::

----------


## escartefigue

> Cependant la raison que tu donnes m'intrigue un peu: parle-t-on de*s* famille*s* monoparental*e* ?
> Ou au contraire parle-t-on d'un robot hexapode*s* sous le prtexte qu'il se dplace sur six pieds, ou dit-on que l'homme est un bipde*s* parce qu'il en a deux (de pieds)  ?


C'est le syndrome de l'arroseur arros, je te l'accorde  ::oops:: 
Toujours se relire avant de l'ouvrir  ::mrgreen::   :;):

----------


## Invit

> Et la  rgularit  des harmoniques sur un instrument  corde ?


Une harmonique est une harmonique produite par une corde par exemple, elle est donc dpendante de la corde.
Il y a bien le clocher qui a plusieurs harmoniques qui sont produites par la forme du corps de la cloche, no hasard..

Puis  force de jouer avec les mots, on peut finir par casser une corde (de trop vouloir en faire)  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Billy Cobham est l'un des batteurs qui m'ont fait adorer le jazz rock. Aujourd'hui je l'coute avec une oreille plus critique, le son "gretsch" et son jeu de cymbales manquant de finesse ont pris un coup de vieux :p
> 
> 
> Un instrument avec une seule corde c'est un fil  dent ou un bilboquet  sur les instruments de musique  cordes il y a bel et bien des harmoniques


Je me demande lequel a pris un coup de vieux, le disque inchang et original ou celui qui l'coute.
D'o cette question = La musique coute par un groupe de personnes, n'est pas exactement de la mme coute pour chacun.
La captation harmonique diffre selon la forme du corps de chaque individu, exemple les femmes entendent mieux les basses que les hommes ?Je n'y crois pas, et je n'en sais rien. Mais avec toutes ces rondeurs, elles devraient assimiler les sons "ronds", peut-tre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Une harmonique est une harmonique produite par une corde par exemple, elle est donc dpendante de la corde.
> Il y a bien le clocher qui a plusieurs harmoniques qui sont produites par la forme du corps de la cloche, no hasard..


C'est quoi la diffrence (pour toi) entre les harmoniques d'une corde et celles d'une cloche ?  ::roll::

----------


## escartefigue

> Je me demande lequel a pris un coup de vieux, le disque inchang et original ou celui qui l'coute.


Question pertinente que je me pose souvent, sans en trouver de rponse dfinitive, mais toutefois une tendance qui est la suivante :
L'exprience nous permet d'apprhender les choses avec plus de recul au profit d'une critique mieux construite mais aussi d'un enthousiasme plus rare.

Autrement dit, le jugement est *probablement* plus fiable mais dsesprment plus svre !

----------


## Invit

> Question pertinente que je me pose souvent, sans en trouver de rponse dfinitive, mais toutefois une tendance qui est la suivante :
> L'exprience nous permet d'apprhender les choses avec plus de recul au profit d'une critique mieux construite mais aussi d'un enthousiasme plus rare.
> 
> Autrement dit, le jugement est *probablement* plus fiable mais dsesprment plus svre !


Pour moi c'est diffrent, puisque ces choses me font les souvenirs musicaux et vivants, qui me sont inoubliables

----------


## Invit

> C'est quoi la diffrence (pour toi) entre les harmoniques d'une corde et celles d'une cloche ?


Pour moi c'est diffrent, puisque ce que j'entends par le terme harmonique est purement gammique
Les cordes et les cloches sont de constitution  rponse harmonique base sur des qualits gammiques  ::):

----------


## wiwaxia

> ... La captation harmonique diffre selon la forme du corps de chaque individu, exemple les femmes entendent mieux les basses que les hommes ?Je n'y crois pas, et je n'en sait rien. Mais avec toutes ces rondeurs, elles devraient assimiler les sons "ronds", peut-tre


Et pendant qu'on y est:
1) Qu'est-ce c'est qu'un son rond ?  ::calim2:: 
2) En quoi la dernire remarque est-elle drle ?  ::no:: 
Ta copine s'est-elle croule de rire en la lisant ?

 ::mrgreen::  Je pressens un drapage non contrl ...

----------


## Invit

> Pour moi c'est diffrent, puisque ce que j'entends par le terme harmonique est purement gammique
> Les cordes et les cloches sont de constitution  rponse harmonique base sur des qualits gammiques


ok, tu fais tes affaires dans ton coin, sans dfinir les choses et du coup, a n'appelle aucune critique... C'est un beau principe narcissique.  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Et pendant qu'on y est:
> 1) Qu'est-ce c'est qu'un son rond ? 
> 2) En quoi la dernire remarque est-elle drle ? 
> Ta copine s'est-elle croule de rire en la lisant ?
> 
>  Je pressens un drapage non contrl ...


1) Qu'est-ce un son sourd, ou lourd ? Voil une question d'une intelligence informelle, venant crer un pont entre un son qui n'a pas de forme matrielle et son synonime d'apparence physique. C'est aussi un moyen de dfinition ou de rapprochement vers une science inconnue, aidant  comprendre le comment du son en trouvant des repres venus d'ailleurs. Cet ailleurs si cher  nos premiers sens, tel l'apptit qui laissera une impression (repre) de gout, ou la curiosit avec son ternel besoin de dfinition. C'est ici que commence votre histoire, celle qui met en scne les acteurs d'un film en recherche du ou d'un rle assujetti. Des personnages finalement perdus, dont l'esprit est  l'oeuvre de toute une reconqute philosophale des propos de la discussion. Alors quand le savant est perdu, de plus en ayant comme lments repre des principes trangers voire mme extravagants. Ainsi quand le savant n'y trouve aucun raisonnement, il a tendance  ridiculiser les propos tenus. Sachant que l'minant doit absolument feindre un rle de jugement, malheureusement ici n'est pas le cas de faute d'apprciation mais une image vulgarisant le son uniquement dans le but d'appuyer cette thse



> _Les cordes et les cloches sont de constitution  rponse harmonique base sur des qualits gammiques_


Pas de quoi compliquer l'existentiel  ::): 
2) Ne parle pas t'on de vulgarisation scientifique, ceci afin de permettre un dialogue avec le public non initi mais intress. Ou bien on rejette ou on slectionne les meilleures cellules,  cause de la bienfaisance exerce par l'audimat, tantt le comique pour ses cinquante blagues Tantt par l'idiot pour ses questions/rponses mta-harmoniques  ::): 




m

----------


## Invit

> ok, tu fais tes affaires dans ton coin, sans dfinir les choses et du coup, a n'appelle aucune critique... C'est un beau principe narcissique.


La critique n'est pas intressante dans le domaine de l'lmentaire, tout comme le symblique "lego" ces briques de construction mettant en scne l'objet et le constructeur. Au dbut dj la critique ne se fait pas ressentir, il ne s'est encore rien pass, et il y a du rire  dire. Puis l'architecte pose une premire pierre, et une autre... Enfin l'heure de vrit, le moment de la critique commenant par l'orthographe, la fin je vous l'avoue m'chappe  trouver parmi les rponses un zeste d'ironie mal place.

Pour rpondre en clair  tes mots, les choses dont tu parles t'en vois une partie sur mon site, et l'autre dans tous ceux qui comme "wikipdia" ont sus hameonner une masse colossale de curieux avides en herbes de toutes opiaces mtaphysiques  ::):

----------


## wiwaxia

> ...  *Ne parle pas t'on* de vulgarisation scientifique ...


 _"Mourir vos beaux yeux, belle Marquise, damour me font"._  

Il faut le faire !  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Merci de ton aide... 
> J'voquais la  rgularit  des harmoniques... Par exprience, difficile d'obtenir exactement le mme son (donc les mmes harmoniques..) sur n'importe quel instrument  cordes, que ce soit la guitare (cordes nylon ou mtal), le violon, le piano et mme le clavecin !


Il y a une solution dans l'explication des harmoniques, dans ce cas bien prcis o elles varient au fil du temps. L, elles ne sont pas vraiment gales car l'harmonique fondamentale  change (la corde vibre a son quilibre). Mais en prenant les harmoniques relatives  un temps donn, on peut avoir un prototype comme lment d'analyse. L'harmonie est active par l'objet, elle fait partie d'une nergie entire et cette connaissance est en cours de description.

Que se soit par des units mesures lectriquement,  rponse relative aux moyens dvelopps pour cette ralisation. Ce qui devient un espace analytique restreint dans la rponse, tant donn qu'un seul objet est analys avec un unique moyen pour dcrypter l'information. On devine que la recherche avec des instruments lourds, ne vont pas dvelopper tout ce que jusqu'ici la thorie lmentaire a fait comme avance.
Par exemple, si l'instant premier du mdiator sur la corde est harmonique, salut la corde  ::):

----------


## wiwaxia

> ...  L'harmonie est active par l'objet, elle fait partie d'une nergie entire et cette connaissance est en cours de description ...


En quoi consiste a) l'activation de l'harmonie ?
b) la forme de l'nergie  laquelle elle participe ?
Et quel gnie mconnu est-il en train d'accder  cette connaissance ?  ::king::  Toi peut-tre ?




> ... Que se soit par des units mesures lectriquement...


Je croyais que les units servaient au contraire  exprimer les valeurs des grandeurs physiques mesures ... et en l'occurence mesures avec quel appareil lectrique ? Un voltmtre ? Et o branches-tu les fils ?(1)




> ... Par exemple, si l'instant premier du mdiator sur la corde est harmonique, salut la corde


Confondre la mdiane d'une figure avec le nom d'un  mdicament qui a fait la une de l'actualit (et pour de trs mauvaises raisons), a c'est indit  ::aie::  !

(1) Honni soit qui mal y pense ...

----------


## escartefigue

> Confondre la mdiane d'une figure avec le nom d'un  mdicament qui a fait la une de l'actualit (et pour de trs mauvaises raisons),  c'est indit  !


D'accord sur le reste, mais sur ce point prcis, le mdiator, avant d'tre connu comme nom de mdicament, tait (et demeure) surtout le substantif utilis pour dsigner un accessoire essentiel au guitariste de jazz, de rock et autres styles musicaux  :;): 

cf. ICI

----------


## wiwaxia

> ... le mdiator ... tait (et demeure) surtout le substantif utilis pour dsigner un accessoire essentiel au guitariste de jazz, de rock et autres styles musicaux


J'ai au moins appris quelque chose  ::D:  ... Je connaissais l'objet, mais pas sous ce nom. La lecture de tous ces commentaires dlirants donne le tournis.

*Toumic* jouerait-il de la guitare, aux (trop) rares moments o il ne se livre pas  ses profondes spculations ?

----------


## Invit

> D'accord sur le reste, mais sur ce point prcis, le mdiator, avant d'tre connu comme nom de mdicament, tait (et demeure) surtout le substantif utilis pour dsigner un accessoire essentiel au guitariste de jazz, de rock et autres styles musicaux


Mdiator ou plectre pour le nom savant, ou pick au Qubec... a sert  moult instruments  cordes en gnral, bien avant la guitare, comme l'oud ou le luth, par exemple.

----------


## wiwaxia

> Mdiator ou plectre pour le nom savant, ou pick au Qubec... a sert  moult instruments  cordes en gnral, bien avant la guitare, comme l'oud ou le luth, par exemple.


Cela m'est revenu cette nuit: je connaissais le terme d'*onglet*, mais nul autre.

Voir aussi ce *lien*.

 ::D:  J'apprends plein de choses sur ce forum.

----------


## Invit

> En quoi consiste a) l'activation de l'harmonie ?
> b) la forme de l'nergie  laquelle elle participe ?
> Et quel gnie mconnu est-il en train d'accder  cette connaissance ?  Toi peut-tre ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a)* Le dveloppement des gammes et leurs structures forment une harmonie complexe, dans leurs tats musicaux elles sont gnralement interprtes. Donc  chaque note et accords, et cette production gnre des harmoniques. Les harmonies ne se retrouvent pas toujours dans la musique, puisqu'elles proviennent de tous les sujets qui en mettent.
> ...

----------


## Invit

> Mdiator ou plectre pour le nom savant, ou pick au Qubec... a sert  moult instruments  cordes en gnral, bien avant la guitare, comme l'oud ou le luth, par exemple.


Puisque tous les francophones n'habitent pas la France que j'ai vcu  ::):

----------


## wiwaxia

> Puisque tous les francophones n'habitent pas la France *que* j'ai vcu


 ... et n'esquintent pas la langue franaise avec un art *o* j'excelle.

----------


## escartefigue

Ou plutt "_dans lequel_"  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> Ou plutt "_dans lequel_"


 ::koi::   ::nono:: 
dans *laquelle*, plutt, puisque *la* France. Mais je ne trouve pas a trs heureux, je prfre "o".
La roulotte dans laquelle j'ai vcu, oui, ou la caravane, ou la villa ; le chteau, le pays dans lequel j'ai vcu, la rgion dans laquelle j'ai vcu, oui aussi, mais avec le nom du pays je trouve que a fonctionne mal. D'autres avis ?

Quant  _la France que j'ai vcue_ (ben oui faut l'accorder, comme une guitare,  ::mouarf:: ), a pourrait s'admettre, comme une priode, une ambiance, un environnement. Aprs tout, si la vie avait t malsaine (c'est pour l'exemple et je n'en ai pas d'autre  cette heure-ci), on pourrait dire _la France que j'ai subie_, non ?

----------


## wiwaxia

La taverne du Club va bientt devenir une acadmie !  ::D:

----------


## Invit

> La taverne du Club va bientt devenir une acadmie !


Dans vos rves  ::mouarf:: 

Chacun a ses distorsions, disons que les miennes peuvent tre verbales (doigt)

----------


## Invit

> dans *laquelle*, plutt, puisque *la* France. Mais je ne trouve pas a trs heureux, je prfre "o".
> La roulotte dans laquelle j'ai vcu, oui, ou la caravane, ou la villa ; le chteau, le pays dans lequel j'ai vcu, la rgion dans laquelle j'ai vcu, oui aussi, mais avec le nom du pays je trouve que a fonctionne mal. D'autres avis ?
> 
> Quant  _la France que j'ai vcue_ (ben oui faut l'accorder, comme une guitare, ), a pourrait s'admettre, comme une priode, une ambiance, un environnement. Aprs tout, si la vie avait t malsaine (c'est pour l'exemple et je n'en ai pas d'autre  cette heure-ci), on pourrait dire _la France que j'ai subie_, non ?


Ou la France que j'aime, ce pays si grand que j'ai vcu avec passion grce aux gens que j'ai rencontrs directement et indirectement. La France o vivent les arts culturels, en vive et belle libert d'expression. Puisque son criture est un art dont la perfection se veut volutive avec le temps, ainsi que de la volont d'exercer en temps rel une criture se voulant naturelle bien qu'imparfaite parfois. Les mandres de l'esprit ne collent pas toujours, mais quelques fois, et a c'est bien  ::):

----------


## escartefigue

> ... et n'esquintent pas la langue franaise avec un art *o* j'excelle.





> Ou plutt "_dans lequel_"





> dans *laquelle*, plutt, puisque *la* France.


Ma correction est relative au message de Wiwaxia, "_lequel_" remplace donc "_art_" (il excelle dans cet art), c'est bien "_dans lequel_" qui s'applique  :;): 
Effectivement, si j'avais repris la phrase de Toumic, j'aurais alors propos "_dans laquelle_"

Il se trouve que le saut de page est intervenu juste aprs la rponse de Toumic et avant celle de Wiwaxia

----------


## Jipt

> Ma correction est relative au message de Wiwaxia, "_lequel_" remplace donc "_art_" (il excelle dans cet art), c'est bien "_dans lequel_" qui s'applique 
> Effectivement, si j'avais repris la phrase de Toumic, j'aurais alors propos "_dans laquelle_"


bon, ok, mais la prochaine fois, pour viter toute embrouille, "Rpondre avec citation",  ::P:

----------


## Invit

> bon, ok, mais la prochaine fois, pour viter toute embrouille, "Rpondre avec citation",


On appelle a avoir de la suite dans les ides, ne t'inquites pas ils savent de quoi ils parlent. Rien est de trop pour parfaire son franais, et parfois on peut se rpter. Mais bon, il faut bien que les esprits s'envolent et ils n'ont pas besoin de grandes pistes de dcollages. Voyez un simple mot "DUQUEL" au fminin de "LAQUELLE", et le monde est emball. Foi de chercheur bnvole, et comme on dit "Dans le jambon, tout est bon"...

Tenez bon, un jour (peut-tre) vous trouverez la faille qui conduit  un savoir particulier faisant partie d'un tout nouveau monde. Celui du pluriel genre "desquels" et son formidable homologue "desquelles" !

----------


## Invit

> On appelle a avoir de la suite dans les ides, ne t'inquites pas ils savent de quoi ils parlent. Rien est de trop pour parfaire son franais, et parfois on peut se rpter. Mais bon, il faut bien que les esprits s'envolent et ils n'ont pas besoin de grandes pistes de dcollages. Voyez un simple mot "DUQUEL" au fminin de "LAQUELLE", et le monde est emball. Foi de chercheur bnvole, et comme on dit "Dans le jambon, tout est bon"...
> 
> Tenez bon, un jour (peut-tre) vous trouverez la faille qui conduit  un savoir particulier faisant partie d'un tout nouveau monde. Celui du pluriel genre "desquels" et son formidable homologue "desquelles" !


Notez o la France est singulire. Et, que la France est plurielle  ::calim2:: 




> Chers lecteurs en France, vous avez un pouvoir dcisif sur notre existence. Ce dimanche, nous avons besoin de vous. Nous ne sommes pas des vendeurs, nous sommes des bibliothcaires, des archivistes, des amoureux du savoir. Notre existence dpend de dons de 10  en moyenne, mais moins d'1% de nos lecteurs contribuent. Si ce dimanche vous faites un don de 2 , ou le prix dun caf, Wikipdia pourra continuer  prosprer. Merci.


Outre le site dveloppez, qui a pour charge principale d'aider les programmeur de l'lectronique. Il y a Wikipdia, qui runit " des amoureux du savoir ". C'est pour comparer ces deux mastodontes que je m'acharne sur le clavier, car ils ont ts diffrents  un moment donn de leurs existences. Car si l'un a accept le savoir informatique, l'autre a refus le savoir culturel. Sachez que pour ce cas prcis, le savoir est identique dans ces deux dfinitions (informatique et culturel). La sparation de ce savoir connait donc deux tats (VRAI/FAUX), la partie numrique de son information a heureusement t traite. Il ne reste plus que la partie idologique  rsoudre, alors il ne faut pas ignorer que la part de l'ide ou du concept est en trop forte cohsion institutionnelle. O l'expression culturelle se voit civilise par des comptences exigeantes, faisant ainsi une "police" bloquant certaines ides parce qu'elles n'ont pas une bonne texture. Ce qui n'est pas normal se dfini par un manque d'expression culturelle qui se situerait entre les modes institutionnels et professionnels, et mme si cet intervalle ne manque pas d'expressions. Il demeure un savoir vague, gar dans un milieu o l'encadrement laisse  dsirer, tant que la culture en devient plasmode aux limites floues et alatoires. L'alatoire n'est pas une erreur certes, puisqu'intervient  l'instant d'un rel imprvu. Tellement mlang par ce plasma form par toutes ces cultures flottantes, il me faut le dire : Dans ce plasma s'expriment toutes les importances institutionnelles, lorsqu'elles taient mergeantes en ayant les maladresses des premiers pas communs.

Alors, non, je ne donnerais pas un cent.
Mais qu'elle est cette plante qui s'enchrit, o tout s'achte (mme le gratuit), qui ne parle qu'en milliers d'units financires ?



>

----------


## Invit

L'aliage nombre/octave touche presque, il touche partout et tout le long de la ligne imagine par cette intrication. D'une part les notes relles sont face  un intervenant survenu de l'intervalle du voisinage, ainsi que surpris par un dilegme d aux effets secondaires des paramtriques. En ralit deux dimensions ctoient l'octave, les notes vraies et les fausses. Bon les fausses ne sont pas vraies ni relles, puisqu'elles sont au sens figur absentes et oublies de l'intervalle caus par cette ralit. Il est sr que le calcul de l'intervalle ne soit pas aussi simple que je l'imagine, mais bon on arrte pas la recherche


Le tout c'est de laisser diluer avant de cherche  avaler cette histoire

----------


## Invit

Comment est arrive cette comte sur "dveloppez", est facile  tracer.

D'un jour lointain, le premier rebond d'un ricochet ne ressemblant pas  celui qui se fait au-dessus de l'eau. Mais plutt de celui qui arrive en terre ferme, cette comte lance  vive allure a en effet rebondi dans les hautes sphres de la ferme. Puis enfin par attirance physique est venue pitiner ce champ de force, la nature sauvage du sol et la semelle de ses protges pieds, et l'empreinte d'un semblant de code sagement interprt. Sauf que le pitinement se faisait sur une falaise, bien oui le champ de force a une falaise !

D'o un parachutage en bonne forme, pour transporter la comte en lieu sr. Ici  ::):

----------


## Invit

> bon, ok, mais la prochaine fois, pour viter toute embrouille, "Rpondre avec citation",


Merci du conseil qui par ailleurs m'lance dans un instant quantique, et pour faire en sorte de ne point paraitre. Je n'crirai pas le mot "musique" ni ses drivs, aussi les termes pourraient parfois tre bancales. Ce qu'il y a de plus fort encore, c'est le niveau lmentaire des propos

Sans rcrire l'histoire, qui au final produit un monde quantifi, faisant l'histoire mondiale des dates et des heures. Toute une systmatique  l'unisson des valeurs auxquelles se comprend un certain art de vivre, et quelque chose qui a du tenant, ce qu'en soi est savant. Aussi cet accord du temps passant, o l'activit rythmique donnerait de la cadence  ce qu'autrefois la valse pouvait se danser. Dans l'univers quantique certaines volutions ne font gure de bruit, surtout lorsqu'on se contente de cette rfrence savante. L'harmonie gnre est  l'image de sa meilleure reprsentation, et parmi les forces de la nature il y a l'espace. Aux corps sidraux faisant la pluie et le beau temps ici-mme,  cette minimaliste reconnaissance savante  laquelle se rapportent les dates et les heures. Nous dessinant si bien les traces imaginaires sur lesquelles on peut compter, dveloppement aidant  ::):

----------


## Invit

J'ai un problme avec cette bestiole  ::): 









```

```

----------


## wiwaxia

Que reprsente cette donne ?



```

```

Un tableau de chanes ?
Quel rapport avec les noms des sons de la gamme diatonique ?

----------


## Invit

On peut dire que pour le cas, il s'agisse d'un tableau de chanes de caractres. Mais ceci uniquement dans le but de traiter les gammes, ainsi chaque lment est le nom donn a la gamme. Cette table a 66 noms qui se rapportent aux 66 gammes faisant rfrence aux modulations, on dit qu'il y a 66 gammes fondamentales de Do aux septimes majeures.

Il y a 66 gammes ou 66 diatoniques fondamentales, et parmi ces 66 modulations diatoniques il y a sept degrs  chaque gamme. Ce qui fait que les 66 diatoniques de type bien prcis, ont chacune 7 modulations diatoniques qui lui sont personnelles. Alors uniquement dans ces types fondamentaux, nous avons 66 * 7 = 462 modulations diatoniques ou 462 diatoniques (en estimant les renversements comme des modles modulatoires).

Cette intermde nous fait dcouvrir le moyen de conception des gammes de Do) Ce qui apparence n'a pas encore t dcouvert dans le domaine de la programmation ?

----------


## wiwaxia

> ... Cette intermde nous fait dcouvrir le moyen de conception des gammes de Do) Ce qui apparence n'a pas encore t dcouvert dans le domaine de la programmation ?


Cette notation, totalement hermtique, n'est connue que de toi.

D'o vient le nombre 66 ? Et pourquoi 66x7 ?

Faire en sorte de n'tre compris de personne n'est pas une preuve de rationalit ou de profondeur, mais tmoigne de beaucoup de prtention.

Quelles sont les 3 premires "gammes diatoniques fondamentales", parmi les 66 voques ? Quelles sont les frquences correspondantes, ou les rapports de frquence en comparaison d'une note de rfrence ?

----------


## Invit

Au vu de la tonalit comprise dans ces quelques phrases, ainsi qu' la satisfaction de ngliger cette prtention sans y dceler le moindre intrt. De ngliger le ct ludique de la discussion, pour dtourner les premiers propos en les avilissants n'est pas courtois.

Ce genre de grosses questions qui dans le style 66*7, insistantes sur la demande de stupfaction  ressort immdiat.

Non vraiment, si vous n'y voyez pas de chronique abstenez-vous ces bombardements de questions hors sujet aux gammes prcites. ::mouarf:: 
Je ne jouerais pas du flamenco  ::):

----------


## Invit

La rponse de Vincent est l : 


En tout cas, il partage mon intrt pour Franck Tortiller, ce qui me le rend plus attachant.

----------


## wiwaxia

> ... Ce genre de grosses questions qui dans le style 66*7, insistantes sur la demande de stupfaction  ressort immdiat.
> 
> Non vraiment, si vous n'y voyez pas de chronique abstenez-vous ces bombardements de questions hors sujet aux gammes prcites.


Hors sujet, vraiment ? Qui a pris l'initiative de ce dnombrement ?

_Il y a 66 gammes ou 66 diatoniques fondamentales, et parmi ces 66 modulations diatoniques il y a sept degrs  chaque gamme. Ce qui fait que les 66 diatoniques de type bien prcis, ont chacune 7 modulations diatoniques qui lui sont personnelles. Alors uniquement dans ces types fondamentaux, nous avons 66 * 7 = 462 modulations diatoniques ou 462 diatoniques (en estimant les renversements comme des modles modulatoires)._

Il y a une contradiction fondamentale entre l'exposition d'un sujet sur un forum, et le refus systmatique de tenir un langage clair et comprhensible, et de fournir des explications.
On ne demandait pas mieux que de connatre ta dmarche: malheureusement, tes discours ne recouvrent rien.
Tu n'a mme pas t fichu de poster,  l'appui de tes affirmations,  un lien ou un fichier sonore, qui nous permette d'couter une gamme, ou un accord - quant aux citations musicales, n'en parlons mme pas ...
Cela aurait pu tre intressant, et excuser l'obscurit de tes propos Malheureusement, il n'en a rien t: aucune dcouverte, aucun apport original, rien que de la logorrhe.

Et l'on comprend que tu sois contraint de le prendre de haut, quand tu es pris en flagrant dlit d'ignorance complte de ce sur quoi tu discoures sans fin.




> ... Je ne jouerais pas du flamenco


videmment, cela supposerait l'emploi d'un instrument de musique ... C'est dommage, car c'et t l'occasion d'entendre quelques harmonies agrables.

Toute ta thorie, c'est du pipeau ...

----------


## Invit

> Dites Vicent, merci


Mes excuses.

----------


## Invit

Une dernire  ::): 


```
chrome = [1, 0, 2, 0, 3, 4, 0, 5, 0, 6, 0, 7]
```

Do R Mi Fa Sol La Si, seulement a suffisait  tout expliquer, de pouvoir dvelopper toutes les combines,  ce Popeye  ::ptdr:: 

Gamme majeur de Do, c'est l haut gammes{'0':'102034050607'}
C,0,D,0,E,F,0,G,0,A,0,B

Gamme de seconde mineurs gammes{'-2':'120034050607'} C,bD,0,0,E,F,0,G,0,A,0,B
Gamme de tierce majeure gammes{'-3':'102304050607'} C,0,D,bE,0,F,0,G,0,A,0,B

Enfantin eh oui,  croire que certaines grandes personnes ne se sentent pas  l'aise sans tuteur !

----------


## Invit

Et a c'est un fichier, car videmment avec votre rfrencement "gamnoms", vous avez srement omis de lire le code qui esquinte les yeux  ::): 


```

```

Puis prenez l'IDLE, copiez ce bout de choux, et faites vous plaisir  jouer  comprendre ou pas

----------


## Invit

http://www.cabviva.com/fichiers/extras/q_music1a.pdf

Dans le fond de cuvette, il y a toujours la trace laisse par l'image mme du WC
Car si les gros mots ne sont pas vulgaires, c'est qu'ils sont mensongers
Alors s'ils se trompent de sujet, puisqu'ils ont basculs en oubliant les amitis
Les amitis qui se sont cres entre la musique et les hommes, *celles qui font la paix des dialogues

Puis, avec Google

https://blogs.univ-tlse2.fr/littera-...n-geometrique/
*

----------


## Jipt

C'est vendredi, lchons-nous.




> Dans le fond de cuvette, il y a *toujours* la trace laisse par l'image mme du WC


Pas _toujours_, non, a dpend vraiment de ce qui a t ingurgit auparavant et de l'tat des accessoires de la tuyauterie (en forme ? Pas en forme ? Tout est l).





> Puis prenez l'IDLE, copiez ce bout de choux, et faites**vous plaisir  jouer  comprendre ou pas


l'IDLE ? Quel IDLE ?
_jouer  comprendre_ : si c'tait comprhensible on pourrait jouer, mais l, mme moi qui ne connat pas le python, je vois bien qu'il y a des trucs qui clochent, ds le dpart :



> ```
> 
> ```


L, une logique inverse qui va afficher 'ok' si la valeur est absente, or c'est la deuxime de la liste, donc ce qui suit n'est pas 'ok' : a part mal.

Ensuite,  peine plus bas,



> ```
> 
> ```


et une recherche sur 'notees' dans tout le code montre que ce tableau n'est pas utilis.
Il sert  quoi, alors ?

Je ne suis pas all plus loin, c'est trop illisible et sans commentaires c'est imbuvable.

Le souci c'est que tu expliques avec *ton* discours, en gnral *incomprhensible *; on ne peut pas aller bien loin dans ces conditions.

Si encore c'tait parfaitement crit et ponctu (choses aidant  la comprhension), mais non, suivant le courant gnral actuel, l'orthographe et la ponctuation on zappe, genre "c'est clair dans ma tte donc a doit l'tre dans celle des autres".
Ben non, a ne fonctionne pas comme a.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le souci c'est que tu expliques avec *ton* discours, en gnral *incomprhensible *; on ne peut pas aller bien loin dans ces conditions.


Je ne suis pas sr qu'il fasse cela pour qu'on le comprenne.

Et puis laisser sa trace sur le Net, c'est quand mme plus classe que de garder tout cela pour soi sur son pc.


Sinon oui, s'il y avait volont de dialogue, et d'intresser les gens  tout ce qu'il raconte, il y aurait effectivement une dmarche plus pdagogique et plus de clart dans le propos. C'est dommage, cela pourrait effectivement tre intressant comme sujet mais comme tu le dis, on n'y comprend rien (et pour ma part, cela n'a rien  voir avec la ponctuation).  ::?: 

Personnellement, j'ai l'impression de lire le fils cach de JCVD et fanmanga.

----------


## wiwaxia

Ouf !  ::D:  Je ne suis pas tout seul ...

@ *toumic*: trois rparties hargneuses, dont une scatologique (alors que la nuit porte conseil, dit-on): je vais finir par tre persuad d'avoir tap dans le mille !  ::aie:: 



De grce, *toumic*, respecte ce forum et matrise-toi: nous ne te suivrons pas sur cette pente.

Et les visiteurs finiront par douter de tes appels  l'harmonie et  la paix universelles.  ::D:

----------


## Max



----------


## Invit

> C'est vendredi, lchons-nous.
> 
> 
> Pas _toujours_, non, a dpend vraiment de ce qui a t ingurgit auparavant et de l'tat des accessoires de la tuyauterie (en forme ? Pas en forme ? Tout est l).[Humour] *Lala* [/Humour]
> l'IDLE ? Quel IDLE ?
> _jouer  comprendre_ : si c'tait comprhensible on pourrait jouer, mais l, mme moi qui ne connat pas le python, je vois bien qu'il y a des trucs qui clochent, ds le dpart :
> 
> L, une logique inverse qui va afficher 'ok' si la valeur est absente, or c'est la deuxime de la liste, donc ce qui suit n'est pas 'ok' : a part mal.*Puisque le 'ok' est inutile, il ne Bugue pas*Ensuite,  peine plus bas,
> 
> ...


*​Ben voyons 
*Et vous avez tous raison de croire que le code gammique n'est pas termin, et que les commentaires font dfauts. Ce que vous ignorez peut-tre, c'est que le partage  un niveau initial, soit aux premiers moments de la solution. Sortir de mon pc culturel, ouai. Les premiers pas ou le code silex des temps modernes, critiquer les empreintes primitives, ben voyons  ::):

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


Incitable puisque mme pas capable de se servir d'un bte diteur de texte...

Laissons tomber.

----------


## wiwaxia

> Une dernire : ... 
> Do R Mi Fa Sol La Si, seulement a suffisait  tout expliquer, de pouvoir dvelopper toutes les combines,  ce Popeye 
> 
> Gamme majeur de Do, c'est l haut gammes{'0':'102034050607'}
> C,0,D,0,E,F,0,G,0,A,0,B
> 
> Gamme de seconde mineurs gammes{'-2':'120034050607'} C,bD,0,0,E,F,0,G,0,A,0,B
> Gamme de *tierce majeure* gammes{'-3':'102304050607'} *C*,0,D,*bE*,0,F,0,G,0,A,0,B
> 
> Enfantin eh oui,  croire que certaines grandes personnes ne se sentent pas  l'aise sans tuteur !


Tierce mineure ... Les plus grands esprits se trompent aussi, parfois.




> ... Cette table a 66 noms qui se rapportent aux *66 gammes* faisant rfrence aux modulations, on dit qu'il y a *66 gammes fondamentales* de Do aux septimes majeures ....


Comment se fait-il que les deux livres du _Clavier bien tempr_ ne comportent que 24 prludes & fugues ?


JS Bach se serait-il gour en comptant ses gammes ? ... Ou toi, peut-tre ? (1)

(1) L, j'ai fait gaffe  l'orthographe, parce que *Jipt* n'est pas loin ...

----------


## Invit

> Tierce mineure ... Les plus grands esprits se trompent aussi, parfois.
> 
> 
> 
> Comment se fait-il que les deux livres du _Clavier bien tempr_ ne comportent que 24 prludes & fugues ?
> 
> 
> JS Bach se serait-il gour en comptant ses gammes ? ... Ou toi, peut-tre ? (1)
> 
> (1) L, j'ai fait gaffe  l'orthographe, parce que *Jipt* n'est pas loin ...


M'en fout des correcteurs de ce type 

*Personne ne se trompe  ce niveau, la connaissance musicale a plusieurs logiques.*
Car quand on a la gamme, on a l'accord, le livre, le disque

Sans connaitre ce livre de musique, je ne peux rien en dire. Mais par contre le fait des 24 prludes & fugues, me font penser aux ttracordes, ces lments contenus dans les gammes. Une vingtaine suffisaient  exprimer toutes les gammes, renversements aidant.

Puis qu'avez vous vraiment compris de l'histoire Bach, des partitions musicales. Qu'en est-il de ses crits purement thoriques ?

Surtout les images, j'aime les images  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Incitable puisque mme pas capable de se servir d'un bte diteur de texte...
> 
> Laissons tomber.


Mme impuissant devant le sans faute, limite humainement froid [quote]

----------


## Invit

> Je ne suis pas sr qu'il fasse cela pour qu'on le comprenne.
> 
> Et puis laisser sa trace sur le Net, c'est quand mme plus classe que de garder tout cela pour soi sur son pc.
> 
> 
> Sinon oui, s'il y avait volont de dialogue, et d'intresser les gens  tout ce qu'il raconte, il y aurait effectivement une dmarche plus pdagogique et plus de clart dans le propos. C'est dommage, cela pourrait effectivement tre intressant comme sujet mais comme tu le dis, on n'y comprend rien (et pour ma part, cela n'a rien  voir avec la ponctuation). 
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai l'impression de lire le fils cach de JCVD et fanmanga.


D'abord ici c'est l'humour, soit que le sujet peut tre superficiel. D'un autre ct, les critiques virulentes qui s'y propagent sont d'un plus triste ressort. Pour finir, le dommageable s'value  un niveau personnel.

Si je n'avais (n'aurai(s)) "PAF, MERCI" ! Enfin, sans le moindre effort, jamais le sujet ne serait dbattu, ni mme par un seul individu tant donn que l'illogisme ne produit aucun rsultat harmonique. Si vous ne comprenez pas que 2 + 2 = 4, ni que a puisse donner 2+2 tout simplement, alors il faut continuer de chercher  savoir. Que deux plus deux dans le verbe = deux plus un autre deux dans un autre idal

J'ai srement vcu diffremment, tant qu'au fil des annes mes amitis ne se faisaient pas  l'universit. Faisant de mon verbe, un mode d'expression quelque peu spartiate pour certains, et alin pour d'autres. Dans ce contexte j'admet ne pas tre  la hauteur de la discussion

----------


## Invit

Qi != Qu  ::):

----------


## wiwaxia

> ... *Personne ne se trompe  ce niveau, la connaissance musicale a plusieurs logiques.* ...


Belle dclaration de modestie  ::aie::  . Il faut oser le dire.




> ... Sans connaitre ce livre de musique, je ne peux rien en dire...


Et c'est prcisment tout le problme: que tu te livres  de longues spculations dans un domaine dont tu n'a pas (ou trs mal) assimil les donnes lmentaires.
Tu mlanges allgrement des termes (diatonique, chromatique, tempr), dont tu ne te sers que pour pater le badaud.
Or les mots font partie d'un bien commun, et ont un sens prcis: les employer n'importe comment, sans aucun souci de rigueur mais seulement pour la frime, c'est le propre du charlatan.

Nul n'est tenu d'avoir des connaissances approfondies en musique: quelques connaissances lmentaires de solfge, la pratique assidue d'un instrument permettent de dvelopper un talent, pour l'agrment de tous. 
Et l'on peut tre vritablement passionn de cet art, sans aucune pratique, et exprimer tout ce que l'on peut en ressentir ... ce qui est  mille lieues de dire n'importe quoi.

Tu peux toujours consulter cette mise au point sur les *gammes*.

# Pour dissiper tout malentendu, le _Clavier bien tempr_ n'est pas un crit de thorie musicale, mais un double recueil de 24 prludes et fugues pour clavecin, universellement connu, qui a fait l'objet de multiples adaptations (piano, orchestre, guitare).
Chacun en a entendu au moins un extrait - une chanson de style rap crite il y a environ une dcennie (les amateurs rectifieront) utilisait le premier prlude du Livre I en fond sonore.
Tu ferais peut-tre bien de te mettre au parfum ...

----------


## Invit

> Et (-)
> (-) allgrement des termes (diatonique, chromatique, tempr), dont (-) ne (-) sers que pour pater le badaud.
> Or les mots font partie d'un bien commun, et ont un sens prcis: les employer n'importe comment, sans aucun souci de rigueur mais seulement pour la frime, c'est le propre du charlatan.
> 
> Nul n'est tenu d'avoir des connaissances approfondies en musique: quelques connaissances lmentaires de solfge, la pratique assidue d'un instrument permettent de dvelopper un talent, pour l'agrment de tous. 
> Et l'on peut tre vritablement passionn de cet art, sans aucune pratique, et exprimer tout ce que l'on peut en ressentir ... ce qui est  mille lieues de dire n'importe quoi.
> 
> (-) peux toujours consulter cette mise au point sur les *gammes**.
> 
> ...


Sous les bras ?

Toi tu ferais bien d'aller vois ailleurs, pour parler de musique avec quelcun que tu as compris.
Parce que l, les atteintes  la personne vont bon train.
De plus le forum Humour de l'informatique n'est pas un endroit de savantes beuveries lies  l'individu, mais  l'objet positif.

Soit de faire du beau
C'est dommage, car si j'en avais eu le moyen, *j'auRez* effac toutes les attaques  la personne.

En vous remerciant pour cette dmonstration, bien entendue  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

En attendant, et  livre ouvert



> Dbut MM -1 SiGLe -2
> 12 invente 120034050607
> Dbut MM -1 SiGLe -3
> 12 invente 102304050607
> Dbut MM -2 SiGLe 3
> 12 invente 123004050607
> Dbut MM -1 SiGLe -4
> 12 invente 102340050607
> Dbut MM -2 SiGLe 4
> ...


Voici 8 premires mesures relles ralises avec CDEFGAB, et je passe les dtails pour cause la problmatique de mon expression  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Belle dclaration de modestie  . Il faut oser le dire.
> 
> # Pour dissiper tout malentendu, le *Clavier bien tempr n'est pas un crit de thorie musicale*, mais un double recueil de 24 prludes et fugues pour clavecin, universellement connu, qui a fait l'objet de multiples adaptations (piano, orchestre, guitare).
> Chacun en a entendu au moins un extrait - une chanson de style rap crite il y a environ une dcennie (les amateurs rectifieront) utilisait le premier prlude du Livre I en fond sonore.
> *Tu ferais peut-tre bien de te mettre au parfum*


_Clavier bien tempr_ n'est pas un crit de thorie musicale:Je n'y crois pas un seul instant, car il y a un appointement avec toutes ces virtuosits. La musique est un art audible, c'est ce qui fait sa principale rputation. Ainsi, pour tre connu, il faut se mettre en spectacle devant une audience. Aussi Bach a mis ses tudes en musique, il ne l'a pas fait sur un thme quelconque (amour, voyage, fiction), mais sur la leon auditive de la thorie. Quelques oeuvres ont pour titre un nom de gamme, faisant d'une gamme une expression musicale grand public. Les choses sont ce quelles sont, laissant plusieurs choix:
La musique pour vivreLa musique pour rverLa musique pour tudier

Tu ferais peut-tre bien de te mettre au parfum:Bien que pour certains (?), j'en ai pas l'air
Pour d'autres et moi-mme, en ont la musique !

----------


## wiwaxia

> Le Clavier bien tempr n'est pas un crit de thorie musicale:
> Je n'y crois pas un seul instant ...


Tu prfres en somme bouder dans ton coin et t'enfermer dans ta tour d'ivoire plutt que de t'ouvrir  toute nouveaut ... 
Il suffit d'aller te documenter sur la Toile - qu'as-tu  y perdre ?

Bach: *The Well Tempered Clavier* 
- 


- 



Si tu te donnes la peine de lire le premier article, tu comprendras pourquoi il a t ici question de l'oeuvre mentionne.

----------


## Invit

> Tu prfres en somme bouder dans ton coin et t'enfermer dans ta tour d'ivoire plutt que de t'ouvrir  toute nouveaut ... 
> Il suffit d'aller te documenter sur la Toile - qu'as-tu  y perdre ?
> 
> Bach: *The Well Tempered Clavier* 
> 
> Si tu te donnes la peine de lire le premier article, tu comprendras pourquoi il a t ici question de l'oeuvre mentionne.


La gamme tempre permet la modulation sans perte. Si bien qu'une gamme de Do majeure et une gamme de R majeure, ont la mme tonalit majeure sans avoir la mme tonicit. La tonicit de la gamme s'value  la hauteur tonique, et la tonalit a la valeur module.

La gamme tempre a sept notes situes dans une octave, ce dernier est form des douze demi-tons aux intervalles gaux. La tonalit est importante, car c'est avec elle qu'on donne des valeurs aux modulations. Et uniquement si, et si seulement si, on cherche un peu  dfrayer cette octave dans laquelle se jouent toutes les musiques. On peut esprer avoir le courage d'y dcouvrir, que les gammes ne sont pas isolment majeures ou mineures ou augmentes.

Faites le lien sur mon site, si vous ne pensez pas ce que vous dites  ::):

----------


## wiwaxia

> La gamme tempre permet la modulation sans perte. Si bien qu'une gamme de Do majeure et une gamme de R majeure, ont la mme *tonalit majeure* sans avoir la mme tonicit. La *tonicit de la gamme* s'value  la hauteur tonique, et la tonalit a la valeur module ...


Une recherche sur le Web partant de l'expression "tonicit de la gamme" conduit uniquement  des sites de musculation ou de cosmtiques.  ::aie:: 

Lorsque l'on parle de la gamme d'Ut# majeur, le nom '*Ut#*' dsigne sa *tonalit* et l'adjectif '*majeur*' son *mode*.

Tu commenceras  tre pris au srieux quand tu t'en tiendras strictement au vocabulaire musical.

----------


## Jipt

> "tonicit de la gamme"


Bah, a se laisse regarder,  dfaut de s'couter,  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Une recherche sur le Web partant de l'expression "tonicit de la gamme" conduit uniquement  des sites de musculation ou de cosmtiques. 
> 
> Lorsque l'on parle de la gamme d'Ut# majeur, le nom '*Ut#*' dsigne sa *tonalit* et l'adjectif '*majeur*' son *mode*.
> 
> Tu commenceras  tre pris au srieux quand tu t'en tiendras strictement au vocabulaire musical.


Voici comment je l'entend

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/tonicit

Notamment la partie B




> *B. −**P. mton.Caractre de ce qui est, qui rend tonique.De l'ensoleillement de ces journes, des aromes des arbres, des fragrances des herbes, de la tonicit de l'air (...) nat chez eux [les gens de thtre], avec une lvation du pouls, une allgresse un peu fivreuse (E. de Goncourt, Faustin, 1882, p. 285).*


Ainsi les tonicits sont toniques dans leurs plus larges expressions

----------


## wiwaxia

L'ennui est qu'en parlant comme tu l'a fait de *tonalit majeure*, tu confonds deux termes rigoureusement distincts de la musique: tonalit et mode.

----------


## wiwaxia

D'une manire plus gnrale, il te faudrait t'imposer une stricte sparation entre:

a) le vocabulaire musical, qui ne souffre aucune approximation, ou invention personnelle: consulter pour cela un bon dictionnaire - il n'y a aucune honte  chercher des informations sur les sujets abords, ou effectuer des vrifications pour filtrer toute erreur; la difficult du sujet tient  la superposition d'une tradition trs ancienne (grco-latine, reue par l'intermdiaire du chant grgorien)  l'entreprise de rationalisation commence au 17me sicle, de sorte qu'il est trs facile de se faire piger par les mots;

b) les commentaires personnels, videmment libres, mais avec pour seules restrictions que les termes employs:
- n'interfrent en aucune faon avec ceux de la catgorie prcdente,
- constituent un discours comprhensible, ce qui est bien le moins que l'on puisse attendre de qui veut communiquer avec autrui; des remarques acerbes mais justifies ont t dj fates  ce sujet.

----------


## Invit

> D'une manire plus gnrale, il te faudrait t'imposer une stricte sparation entre:
> 
> a) le vocabulaire musical, qui ne souffre aucune approximation, ou invention personnelle: consulter pour cela un bon dictionnaire - il n'y a aucune honte  chercher des informations sur les sujets abords, ou effectuer des vrifications pour filtrer toute erreur; la difficult du sujet tient  la superposition d'une tradition trs ancienne (grco-latine, reue par l'intermdiaire du chant grgorien)  l'entreprise de rationalisation commence au 17me sicle, de sorte qu'il est trs facile de se faire piger par les mots;
> 
> b) les commentaires personnels, videmment libres, mais avec pour seules restrictions que les termes employs:
> - n'interfrent en aucune faon avec ceux de la catgorie prcdente,
> - constituent un discours comprhensible, ce qui est bien le moins que l'on puisse attendre de qui veut communiquer avec autrui; des remarques acerbes mais justifies ont t dj fates  ce sujet.


Vive la libert  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Bah, a se laisse regarder,  dfaut de s'couter,


Comme quoi la musique est partout

----------


## Invit

Les gammes sont harmoniques, elles s'harmonisent avec les modulations.
J'ai pens  une ultime rponse  toutes les questions relatives aux gammes  ::): 

En fait, il faut commencer par la prendre par l'endroit correspondant  sa propre nature - 1

D'un autre ct on reprendra son harmonie  l'envers

Ainsi de suite, jusqu' ce qu'elles jaillissent toutes de ces retours frquents, mouai

----------


## daerlnaxe

sries de Fourrier..

Sinon je dcouvre, a fait 3 ans apparemment ? enfin a peu prs ? WAow...

----------


## Invit

> sries de Fourrier..
> 
> Sinon je dcouvre, a fait 3 ans apparemment ? enfin a peu prs ? WAow...


Malgr que la dcouverte fut manuscrite, pour finalement tre oblig de choisir parmi les 462 modulations diatoniques celles qui avaient les plus faibles poids. L'harmonie des gammes ne reprsente pas vraiment une priodicit harmonique,  cause d'une gamme non tonale, ou simplement car les intervalles ne sont pas gaux dans la grandeur ainsi qu'uniquement lis diatoniquement  ::): 

La solution prsente il y a pas mal de temps s'appuie sur des particularits gammiques relatives  des poids, ou bien au pesant des nergies altractives. La priodicit de ce genre d'harmonie ne tiens pas d'une simple multiplication, disons plutt que l'ensemble forme une cohsion harmonique o les gammes sont des supports sur lesquels sont produites les gammes chromatiques et commatiques.

Depuis un an environ je ne programme plus, et bientt j'crirais un programme qui d'une unique gamme produira en un premier temps les 66 gammes fondamentales en Do majeur sept  ::):   ::):   ::):

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

Il est urgent de regarder ceci

Il en va de l'tat de sant mentale de ceux qui rvent le jour et la nuit  ::):

----------


## Jipt

> Bonjour
> 
> Il est urgent de regarder ceci


3 h 35 !
Mais je n'ai absolument pas le temps. Tu peux nous faire un rsum de 5 lignes, stp ?
Peut-tre que a motivera

----------


## escartefigue

J'en ai cout une partie : a consiste  tenter de nous faire croire que ce qu'ont ralis les gyptiens ne peut s'expliquer autrement que grce  l'aide d'extra terrestres.
Et moi qui croyait que c'tait grce au pre nol et ses petits lutins, naf que j'tais.

----------


## Fanmanga19

> Bonjour
> 
> Il est urgent de regarder ceci
> 
> Il en va de l'tat de sant mentale de ceux qui rvent le jour et la nuit


Oui notre histoire est est fausse l'histoire de notre civilisation est crite par les humains les plus forts.
Peut tre les gyptiens on reu l'aide d'une civilisation humaine infinie dans le futur.

----------


## Max

toumic vs. fanmanga a promet de belles discussions...

----------


## escartefigue

Cette image est plus proche de la ralit :

Pice jointe 552105

----------


## Jipt

> toumic vs. fanmanga a promet de belles discussions...


Et un considrable gaspillage d'espace disque, plus toute la pollution qui va avec

----------


## halaster08

> J'en ai cout une partie : a consiste  tenter de nous faire croire que ce qu'ont ralis les gyptiens ne peut s'expliquer autrement que grce  l'aide d'extra terrestres.


C'est le pitch de dpart de Stargate a ! Une trs bonne ide de SF

----------


## escartefigue

> C'est le pitch de dpart de Stargate a ! Une trs bonne ide de SF


Il y en a eu d'autres avant sur le mme thme, par exemple "la foire aux immortels" de Enki Bilal  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Il y en a eu d'autres avant sur le mme thme, par exemple "la foire aux immortels" de Enki Bilal


Ou bien  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Ou bien


C'est qui ???

----------


## Invit

> C'est qui ???


excellente question parmi d'autres dont je n'ai aucune rponse
J'ai simplement apprci la forme du discours

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai simplement apprci la forme du discours


De quel discours ?

Question subsidiaire : on est *vraiment* oblig de gaspiller de l'espace-disque pour de telles dbilits ?

----------


## Invit



----------


## Invit

> C'est qui ???

----------


## Invit

> 





> David Icke, n le 29 avril 1952  Leicester, est un joueur de football professionnel, journaliste sportif  la BBC et ancien membre du parti vert britannique, considr comme un thoricien du complot influent.


a donne envie d'couter 23 minutes dlucubrations complotistes...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Envoy par *Wikipedia*
_David Icke, n le 29 avril 1952  Leicester, est un joueur de football professionnel, journaliste sportif  la BBC et ancien membre du parti vert britannique, considr comme un thoricien du complot influent._  ::aie:: 



> a donne envie d'couter 23 minutes dlucubrations complotistes...





> *Rsultats de recherche*
> 
> *Rsultats Web*
> 
> 
> 
> *Christian Tal Schaller  Wikipdia*
> 
> fr.wikipedia.org  wiki  Christian_Tal_Schaller
> ...



 Envoy par *Wikipedia*
_David Icke, n le 29 avril 1952  Leicester, est un joueur de football professionnel, journaliste sportif  la BBC et ancien membre du parti vert britannique, considr comme un thoricien du complot influent._

----------


## Fanmanga19

> 


C'est faut les virus ne sont pas produite par les cellules vivante.
Mais je suis d'accord que les vaccins pour les traiter sont parfois plus dangereux que les virus eux mme.
A savoir que les virus programment les cellules pour entrer et se multiplier a lintrieur des cellules et notre rponse immunitaire essaie de programmer les cellules pour fermer laccs aux virus.

Les vaccins utilisent des grands parties des virus pour stimuler notre rponse immunitaire pour programmer les cellules pour ne pas donner l'action de rentrer ou mme si il rentre ne se multiplie pas pour le stopper.

----------


## wiwaxia

Surprise ! Notre gnie quantique est devenu soudain anonyme ... Se serait-il  converti au port du masque numrique ? On n'est jamais trop prudent, par les temps qui courent.

Question tout  fait prosaque: comment fait-on pour se travestir discrtement en "invit" ? Des fois qu'il me prendrait envie de mdire de l'un des intervenants ...  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

Dans un premier niveau, tu es Inactif (souvent par un ban, parfois temporaire).
Invit, c'est plus. Souvent  la demande du membre - en tout cas je sais pour un ou deux membres de DVP qui sont partis volontairement, et ont demand, pour leurs propres raisons, d'avoir leur compte dfinitivement supprim.

----------


## toumic2.0

Coucou les amis

Je repasse par ici parce que je suis un ternel bavard, et que la programmation m'intresse encore.

Et que c'est bien sur "dveloppez" que j'ai l'intention de dvelopper

Aux joyeuses foudres  ::):

----------


## toumic2.0

Je vais tre bref

Voil, je considre que la programmation est incontournable pour contrler les systmes compliqus voire trs compliqus. Et actuellement les hommes n'en font qu' leurs ttes, c'est  dire qu'ils peuvent nous manipuler dans un espace de vie assez large, pouvant aller du bon ou du mauvais ct du domaine des vivants. En tant que chercheur je me suis rendu compte qu'il tait appropri de traiter les grands nombres de sujets de faon informatique, et plus prcisment en utilisant la programmation informatique.

Pourquoi penser  la programmation informatique ?
les enjeux politiques sont bien trop important pour que les petits hommes puissent s'en amuser, car il leur suffit d'une mauvaise ide pour qu'on se retrouve dans une pagaille problmatique. Dj que  ne tourne pas rond,  cause de certaines conditions de vie, notamment celles qui pressent les travailleurs en les obligeants  une certaine immaturit de leurs uvres. Ainsi les fabrications sont imparfaites et crent leurs propres problmatiques, aussi bien que dans la mle des problmes les arnaques aident quand elles passent inaperues ou tout court.
Je parle de programmation pour gouverner le peuple, disons que l'assistant des hommes politiques soit une source o l'erreur est inapproprie. Mais non seulement que le moyen de gouverner ne soit pas un total en soi, mais qu'il soit mesur en disposant d'outils de manipulation adapt au taux du nombre d'lecteurs du prsident. Ainsi un homme politique lu  15% de la population aurait 15% de moyen de gouverner. Au dbut il faudra jouer serr, car la situation est dplorable. Mais par la suite de l'application pourra tre "assouplie". Les moyens de manipulations peuvent se dfinir facilement, il y a juste  rflchir.

La situation peut s'amliorer  une seule condition, celle que les politiques y rflchissent et qu'ils donnent ces facilits.

Une autre chose encore,  chaque fois que j'entends parler les travailleurs je crois comprendre que sans argent il ne peut rien se passer !
Ils ne foulent pas vraiment les travailleurs, je comprend bien pourquoi puisque nos "chefs" ressemblent  s'y mprendre  des ministres !
Dans cette condition de goulag je vois mal le sens artistique dans le travail, et pourtant combien on sait ce qu'on pourrait gagner si le travail pouvait tre amlior par les bonnes mes
 bientt les dveloppeurs  ::):

----------


## toumic2.0

> Je vais tre bref
> 
> La situation peut s'amliorer  une seule condition, celle que les politiques y rflchissent et qu'ils donnent ces facilits.
> 
>  bientt les dveloppeurs









S'il faut en croire cette vido, on baigne dans un ocan de virus

----------


## theend10

Oui j'ai vu mme un test sur l'avocat positive, et mme des test sur des eaux use bien avant le covid 19 qui ont confirms qui sont positives.

Bref si leur but est vraiment de sauver des vies, ils auront fait a pour trouver le remde pour le cancer qui tue des centaines de millions des humains par an, pas pour le Covid-19 que selon les statistiques de morts normal de cette anne tue un peu chwya plus qu'une grippe , et qu'aucun mdia n'ose les montrer et que la plupart des pays dvelopps ont rduit leurs capacits de sant de plus de 50% avant Covid-19 et que la plupart ne meurt pas de Covid-19 mais par manque des appareils respiratoires, que des milliers peuvent tre fabriquer en moins d'une heur dans une unit de production .

Bref la peur gnr par les mdias et les restriction de droit et libert qui ont suivie , ont crer un effet placebo qui dprime et tue plus que Covid-19 et des millions de chmeurs qui sont destin avec leurs familles  mourir de faim et pas de Covid-19 .

Certain disent que nous somme mme attaquer par des extraterrestres et le seul moyen de les empcher de rduire notre civilisation en esclavage c'est le faire peur avec un virus comme le covid 19.

Certain disent que notre trou noir central de la galaxie a disparu et basculer en mode quantique ,si pour ca ils ont enferme la nuit pour ne pas observer le ciel et avoir un grand boom et dtruire la terre.

Certain disent mme que le covid 19 existe que dans les curs.

Certain disent c'est un complot pour se dbarrasser de nos bon vieux ,pour rduire les couts.

Bon bref beaucoup de chose se sont dit et c'est sur qu'il y a un part de vrit et une manipulation quelque part.

----------


## JeanMi3000

> S'il faut en croire cette vido, on baigne dans un ocan de virus


c'est juste une raction chimique, il n'y a pas de virus dans cette boisson. (il y a eu des publications de correction  ce sujet)

----------


## toumic2.0

> Oui j'ai vu mme un test sur l'avocat positive, et mme des test sur des eaux use bien avant le covid 19 qui ont confirms qui sont positives.
> 
> Bon bref beaucoup de chose se sont dit et c'est sur qu'il y a un part de vrit et une manipulation quelque part.


Ok je suis d'accord avec , c'est assez raliste. Je regarde Youtube souvent et attends avec impatience que justice soit faite, non pas pour svir l'ignorance humaine s'il y a, mais d'arrter de nous embter  ::):

----------


## toumic2.0

> c'est juste une raction chimique, il n'y a pas de virus dans cette boisson. (il y a eu des publications de correction  ce sujet)


Si tout pouvait se rsoudre aussi facilement, je dirais moins de btises.
Quoique  mon petit niveau je puisse imaginer une quelconque raction chez certains individus  ::weird::

----------


## Oppenheimer

> Bonjour
> 
> Il y a l'interface IDLE simplement libre des nombreux PEP's prsents ailleurs
> Je me demande s'il est vraiment ncessaire d'imposer une forme de dtournement
> Le conditionnement des langages est rigoureux lorsqu'il s'applique  leurs fonctionnements
> Les algorithmes des logiques sont alors des lments de traitement
> 
> La libert Python apparat notamment sur mon interface favorite en m'incitant  la correction des espaces
> Et, comme j'aime bien gagner mon tiquet valid. Je me soumet  mettre en forme un texte  l'espace prs
> ...


-videmment, quand on est et informaticien, et franais, on adore les acronymes non-"dvelopps".

Cela dit, sans vouloir tre langue de vipre: je crois que Python est le language le plus contraignant; constricteur, je dirais mme!

----------


## toumic2.0

> Si tout pouvait se rsoudre aussi facilement, je dirais moins de btises.
> Quoique  mon petit niveau je puisse imaginer une quelconque raction chez certains individus


Pour tre plus clair, je pense srieusement que l'objet des tests devraient rpondre  la mme exigence que les anti-virus. Soit utilisable sans aucune autre voie qu'uniquement *un seul chemin d'utilisation*

----------


## toumic2.0

Les nombres comportant uniquement le chiffre six peuvent prendre des significations:
* Le nombre 6 reprsente la constante qui par son incrmentation rgularise les types (pair, impair, premiers, communs)
* Le nombre 66 reprsente la somme des gammes fondamentales  en juger par les tonalits (majeures, mineurs, diminues)
* Le nombre 666 je ne sais ce qu'il reprsente  part des "rumeurs" visant  dfinir l'indfinissable par une btise._Rumeurs idiotes communment distribues  des fins de dstabilisation dommageable_
C'est l que je choisi le code Python:
Dans ce cas les chiffre six est en cause, les nombres viennent par consquent me rassurer sur ce dveloppement.
Qu'en est-il avec cette srie (6, 66, 666...) ?
- En cumulant de zro  trente six, on peut obtenir ces trois premiers nombres faits de six.0+1=1 _ 0+1+2=3 _ 0+1+2+3=6 et premier nombre. 6666 et plus ne sont pas traits avec cette mthode

```

```


- En simplifiant le traitement les un sont squencs pour tre multiplis par, cette mthode est basiquement logique

```

```


- En se limitant sur l'axe du chiffre six auquel on incrmente de six  chaque fois
https://www.cabviva.fr/agenph-2


```

```

Remarque: C'est difficile de reprendre le cours *Pyhton* aprs s'tre longtemps arrt

----------


## toumic2.0



----------


## toumic2.0

L'argent est vraiment notre problme, on aura beau se plaindre contre tout ce qui drange vraiment. Faire des milliers de vues pour une occasion bien relle, qu'elles soient professionnelles ou sociales, toutes ces raisons font bonne mine sur les rseaux sociaux. Comme quoi le fait d'avoir des millions n'empche pas de faire une part mdiatique dans le social, ainsi Facebook, Twitter sont envahis par des socits qui n'ont pas vraiment besoin de se faire montrer en public. Mais elles sont l comme si elles n'avaient pas de chez elles, nos riches socits sont donc des Sans Domicile Mdiatique Fixe (SDMF)  :8O: 

Le problme est que le nombre d'informations produites gne la bonne visibilit des cas extraordinaires, par le biais des mille et une vues de l'aiguille dans sa botte de foin. Puisque les "chefs" sont des humains on ne peut pas leur en vouloir, comme chacun d'entre nous ils veulent jouir de la vie sociale qui se trouve sur le web. Pourquoi l'argent cre le bordel, en ne pouvant pas se payer de fausses dclarations, comme des faits exprs en cours. Ne rmunrez pas certains individus, et regardez passer ces bolides d'inepties  la trappe, et enfin voir le ciel politique s'claircir. 

* quoi bon lutter quand on est mauvais, puisqu'on est un ternel perdant, 
alors pourquoi lutter encore seuls et contre tout et tous ?*

----------


## toumic2.0

*Sur la ligne suprieure sont les primitives. Elles produisent quatre lignes quidistantes.*
Comment commencer : Nous avons le LA (A) 14080 htz.
Ensuite nous avons le produit (C) 17660 htz. Qui est le rsultat de ; A*1.25.En prenant par exemple, le produit (#F) 24640 htz. Sera de, A*1.75.Calculer les primitives : Nous savons que l'octave infrieure de A 14080 est A/2. 
C'est ainsi que s'est initialise la ligne suprieure, comme base principale.De l, ces valeurs peuvent calculer les quidistances.Il y a 10 octaves, donc dix primitives. Et de (#D) 21120, partent dix traits ;Qui ont le mme algorithme que l'octave, *fois 2 le multiplicateur.Si, ( 14080*1.25 ) = ( 7040*(2*1.25)) = ( 3520*(2*(2*1.25)) = (1760*(2*(2*(2*1.25))) = = = 17660.

----------


## Invit

Bravo, tu maitrises les tables de multiplication !
a va tre facile pour toi les maths au collge.

----------


## toumic2.0

> Bravo, tu maitrises les tables de multiplication !
> a va tre facile pour toi les maths au collge.


Les maths au collge pour moi, a va tre ?

----------


## toumic2.0

P Pouce

----------


## Ti-Slackeux

omfg, don't feed the troll >.<

----------


## Glutinus

Pas besoin, il se cannibalise.

----------


## Ti-Slackeux

> Pas besoin, il se cannibalise.


 ::ptdr::

----------


## theend10

> *Sur la ligne suprieure sont les primitives. Elles produisent quatre lignes quidistantes.*
> Comment commencer : Nous avons le LA (A) 14080 htz.
> Ensuite nous avons le produit (C) 17660 htz. Qui est le rsultat de ; A*1.25.En prenant par exemple, le produit (#F) 24640 htz. Sera de, A*1.75.Calculer les primitives : Nous savons que l'octave infrieure de A 14080 est A/2. 
> C'est ainsi que s'est initialise la ligne suprieure, comme base principale.De l, ces valeurs peuvent calculer les quidistances.Il y a 10 octaves, donc dix primitives. Et de (#D) 21120, partent dix traits ;Qui ont le mme algorithme que l'octave, *fois 2 le multiplicateur.Si, ( 14080*1.25 ) = ( 7040*(2*1.25)) = ( 3520*(2*(2*1.25)) = (1760*(2*(2*(2*1.25))) = = = 17660.


Joli diagramme quand mme, ressemble  une mthode pour gagner en bourse.

----------


## toumic2.0

> Joli diagramme quand mme, ressemble  une mthode pour gagner en bourse.


Pour gagner oui, mais pas en bourse. En effet lorsqu'on est intress par la justesse harmonique on cherche  calculer les intervalles qui sont des synonymes harmoniques par dfinition mcanique du terme. Dans le temps quand on prend une photo de la justesse diatonique dans une octave, on en arrive  ce schma de prcision, qui relate quatre points justes et par consquent trois autres points  faux. Le soucis c'est que ce qui est valable avec une seule octave ne l'est pas dans la continuit sans une savante opration que j'ignore, le raisonnement qui palie  cette lacune de rsolution harmonique est bien le puissance douzime de Bach.
Sauf que ce douzime est un ajustement harmonique que ne se retrouve pas avec la justesse basique cite dans ce diagramme...

@+

----------


## wiwaxia

Bonjour,




> Joli diagramme quand mme, ressemble  une mthode pour gagner en bourse.


Moi, j'aurais spontanment pens au diagramme des transitions lectroniques d'un atome.
Chacun voit midi  sa porte  ::D:

----------


## theend10

Oui chacun voit midi  sa porte pour rsoudre son problmatique  ::mrgreen::

----------


## toumic2.0

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> Moi, j'aurais spontanment pens au diagramme des transitions lectroniques d'un atome.
> Chacun voit midi  sa porte


Combien de porte dans un multivers ?

Ceci dit dans le genre vous n'tes pas mal non plus










👌

----------


## toumic2.0

M'a vol ma bicyclette, ce n'est pas grave car je n'en ai pas...

Voir la suite sur cette liste d'humour (mon il)

----------


## wiwaxia

Bonjour, 




> ... Combien de porte*S* dans un multivers ? ...


Srement plusieurs.

----------


## toumic2.0

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> Srement plusieurs.


Tu es vraiment trop fort pour que je puisse te suivre, je m'en vois dsol d'tre  un si bas niveau. Au point de forcer mon silence tant mes propos paraissent incohrents aux yeux de certains, en bref je n'ai pas le niveau pour entretenir des discussions sur ce forum ddi aux gens des plus volus.

O les seuls qui veuillent bien me mettre des pouces dans le derche de mes messages. Sans tous ces pouces dsapprobateurs je me sentirai mieux. Plus libre de mes neries, plus heureux sur cette liste et peut-tre apparemment plus intelligente. ::?: 

C'est aussi valable pour chacun d'entre nous quoique vous en disiez, pour ma part j'avoue que parfois l'explication risque d'tre improbable  ::):

----------


## toumic2.0

> Tu es vraiment trop fort pour que je puisse te suivre, je m'en vois dsol d'tre  un si bas niveau. Au point de forcer mon silence tant mes propos paraissent incohrents aux yeux de certains, en bref je n'ai pas le niveau pour entretenir des discussions sur ce forum ddi aux gens des plus volus.
> 
> O les seuls qui veuillent bien me mettre des pouces dans le derche de mes messages. Sans tous ces pouces dsapprobateurs je me sentirai mieux. Plus libre de mes neries, plus heureux sur cette liste et peut-tre apparemment plus intelligente.
> 
> C'est aussi valable pour chacun d'entre nous quoique vous en disiez, pour ma part j'avoue que parfois l'explication risque d'tre improbable



Pas beau l'avion, jamais content. J'ai dix ans...
 ::yaisse2:: 
Si tu me crois pas eh ! Tu n'as plus de pouces bas  caser foutu tortionnaire 
 ::alerte::

----------


## theend10

> M'a vol ma bicyclette, ce n'est pas grave car je n'en ai pas...
> 
> Voir la suite sur cette liste d'humour (mon il)


Sans doute une bicyclette dans un jeu virtuel en ligne  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## toumic2.0

> Sans doute une bicyclette dans un jeu virtuel en ligne


a va calmer les tours des pdales qui hantent cette

----------


## toumic2.0

Du ct intellect de la chose, il y a aussi l'ennui de se retrouver encore une fois dans le dsert d'ide, et le risque d'y voir un cactus plant l par je ne sais quel vent. Le piquant de son caractre pousse  une approche prudente du sujet lorsqu'on est bti normalement, sans artifice venant augmenter la capacit du contact. Il est sr qu'un gant de fer donne l'impression d'avoir un pouvoir dont l'activit dpend de la main qui le porte.

Il est heureux pour moi que la majorit ne m'est pas hostile, de ceci je peux ajouter mon actif sur la sellette. Pour tre plus clair je veux parler de livres franais/anglais qui sont chez Amazon, vous l'ignoriez peut-tre, mais allez donc y faire un tour afin de constater l'avantage de l'criture  0. Il est probable que parmi vous il y a un crivain qui a besoin de solutions, ceci n'est pas une publicit c'est une ralit, un avantage disponible venant augmenter les pouvoirs d'actions d'une personne plutt pauvre financirement.
Mes livres :
Quantum MusicAtomic Music

Sinon dcouvrir le monde, je veux dire tout le monde qui se respecte. Un chouilla de musique arabe originale, a vous dit ?

----------


## toumic2.0

Ce jour est  marquer comme clustrien, en tant le seul  grimper la formule savante des pousses conjointes, aprs avoir vaincu l'innommable systme clustrien si facile  aplatir. Nous on s'en fout puisqu'on a la petite bte  la botte. Trois virus variants valent mieux que cinquante cinq clusters. Ce n'est pas fatigant de les regarder, le plus difficile c'est de les produire de faon algorithmique. Au final tout est mcanique parmi les rouages du code intelligent. Le plus drle est que le traitement n'est pas termin...

Table des tableaux.



> Cette table a t produite par un traitement clustrien
> 
> tablT=[['1', '2', '3', '4'], ['1', '2', '3', '0', '4'], ['1', '2', '3', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '2', '3', '0', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '2', '3', '0', '0', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '2', '3', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '2', '0', '3', '4'], ['1', '2', '0', '3', '0', '4'], ['1', '2', '0', '3', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '2', '0', '3', '0', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '2', '0', '3', '0', '0', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '2', '0', '0', '3', '4'], ['1', '2', '0', '0', '3', '0', '4'], ['1', '2', '0', '0', '3', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '2', '0', '0', '3', '0', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '2', '0', '0', '0', '3', '4'], ['1', '2', '0', '0', '0', '3', '0', '4'], ['1', '2', '0', '0', '0', '3', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '2', '0', '0', '0', '0', '3', '4'], ['1', '2', '0', '0', '0', '0', '3', '0', '4'], ['1', '2', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '3', '4'], ['1', '0', '2', '3', '4'], ['1', '0', '2', '3', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '2', '3', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '2', '3', '0', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '2', '3', '0', '0', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '2', '0', '3', '4'], ['1', '0', '2', '0', '3', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '2', '0', '3', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '2', '0', '3', '0', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '2', '0', '0', '3', '4'], ['1', '0', '2', '0', '0', '3', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '2', '0', '0', '3', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '2', '0', '0', '0', '3', '4'], ['1', '0', '2', '0', '0', '0', '3', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '2', '0', '0', '0', '0', '3', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '2', '3', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '2', '3', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '2', '3', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '2', '3', '0', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '2', '0', '3', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '2', '0', '3', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '2', '0', '3', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '2', '0', '0', '3', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '2', '0', '0', '3', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '2', '0', '0', '0', '3', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '0', '2', '3', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '0', '2', '3', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '0', '2', '3', '0', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '0', '2', '0', '3', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '0', '2', '0', '3', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '0', '2', '0', '0', '3', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '0', '0', '2', '3', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '0', '0', '2', '3', '0', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '0', '0', '2', '0', '3', '4'], ['1', '0', '0', '0', '0', '0', '2', '3', '4']]


Ce code plutt  ttons


```

```

----------


## toumic2.0

> Ce jour est  marquer comme clustrien, en tant le seul  grimper la formule savante des pousses conjointes, aprs avoir vaincu l'innommable systme clustrien si facile  aplatir. Nous on s'en fout puisqu'on a la petite bte  la botte. Trois virus variants valent mieux que cinquante cinq clusters. Ce n'est pas fatigant de les regarder, le plus difficile c'est de les produire de faon algorithmique. Au final tout est mcanique parmi les rouages du code intelligent. Le plus drle est que le traitement n'est pas termin...
> 
> Table des tableaux.
> 
> Ce code plutt  ttons


Tous les print sont mis en ligne de commentaire commenant par #.
En conditionnant leurs affichage on peut choisir une mthode de traage d'erreur

----------


## toumic2.0

> Tous les print sont mis en ligne de commentaire commenant par #.
> En conditionnant leurs affichage on peut choisir une mthode de traage d'erreur


Il est dommage de ne pouvoir se dfendre avec des pouces vers le haut "le bien" 
Genre 👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍

Quand vous en serez l, il sera temps de dmissionner ooo

Et maintenant sorti du chapeau

----------


## toumic2.0



----------


## toumic2.0



----------


## toumic2.0

Plusieurs fois quand j'intervenais ailleurs qu'ici "Quel Python mon gnral", mon message tait revenu a son point "Q P m g".

On distingue que je ne suis pas entirement accept ailleurs.

Et quand j'cris un message dans "Q P m g" les pouces vers le bas me laissent  penser que je ne suis pas dsirable ici non plus.

Essayez de vous mettre d'accord, car l vous me faites une belle impasse.

Les pouces je m'en fout quand ils sont justifis.

Dans notre cas il s'agit plus de discrimination, du fait du caractre non agressif de mes messages.


Dans tous les cas je trouve que vous tes des mauvais joueurs 🈚

----------


## toumic2.0

_Nous avons t chacun d'entre nous un lve qui avait des professeurs es matires, puis nous avons tous appris le sujet de la gamme naturelle de Do. La musique est cultive elle a une intelligence facile et se met  la science, l'espace offert par la gamme naturellement majeure fondamentale au premier niveau harmonique.

La gamme n'en finira jamais d'exister dans le monde parallle de la division horaire 2(12), en journe entire de 24 tranche en 2. En l'numration des nombres premiers/entiers sur 2 lignes sur 6 tendues, soit les lignes (1) & (5) au pas de 6 en cycle ferm  12 avant 13._  ::roll::

----------


## toumic2.0

> _Nous avons t chacun d'entre nous un lve_


Sauf que moi je binarise tout ce qui me passe au dessus de la tte
Que l'argument soit ttra ou pas, je binarise

Suis-je bipolaire ?  ::roll::

----------


## toumic2.0

```

```

----------


## toumic2.0



----------


## toumic2.0



----------


## theend10

> Sauf que moi je binarise tout ce qui me passe au dessus de la tte
> Que l'argument soit ttra ou pas, je binarise
> 
> Suis-je bipolaire ?


Non je le ne pense pas un bipolaire bascule entre deux tat d'humeur heureux et malheureux, et peut mme inventer des histoires et des dlires quand il est en tat de crise...

----------


## toumic2.0

> Non je le ne pense pas un bipolaire bascule entre deux tat d'humeur heureux et malheureux, et peut mme inventer des histoires et des dlires quand il est en tat de crise...


J'ai effac ma 1re rponse parce qu'elle n'tait pas  la hauteur de la rponse donne, ainsi que je n'ai mme pas pris la peine de savoir  quoi elle se refrait, dsol.
Tout ce que tu pourras dire est une ralit (mme fausse) qui imprgne la conscience du lecteur, alors au final seul le crateur du message subit de plein fouet sa propre conscience.

----------


## toumic2.0

Oui,

*Il fut un temps lorsqu'ils ignoraient la faon de transmettre les ides.*

Maintenant,

*Le climat semble tempr mais malheureusement il y a des cluses.*La programmation est un luxe au privilge de l'artiste ;_du codage informatique comme langage d'interprtation, au soit disant complexe intellectuel..._
Il semble que le langage de programmation s'adapte  une multitude de solutions, il transforme une suite logique en algorithme.
Il est ducatif puisqu'il excelle dans l'art d'tre au service du programmeur, au final le langage de programmation on l'aime.
Ne pas utiliser le langage de programmation consiste  taire la puissance des nombres calculs, par exemple.
Pour parler de cette ressource sujette aux modalits publiques. Pour dmontrer que dans la vie scientifique, il y a l'homme.
Cet tre vivant qui a quelque chose  faire avec le langage informatique, qui a quelque chose  dire en programmation.
*Celui qui vous fait sa pub !*

Moi,

Magviva_Neo.pdf

----------


## theend10

La programmation deviens plus facile avec des languages haut niveau et des outils dj mise a disposition pour les programmeurs, et les informaticiens cherchent plutt aujourd'hui a rien coder ou coder un code minimal...  :8-): 

A quoi sert aujourd'hui  de coder de A a Z des IA de discussion en ligne pour un besoin spcifique par exemple faire la guerre ou gagner de l'election ou faire la paix ou mme pour arrter de fumer en agissent directement et vite fait sur l'inconscient collective  ::mouarf:: 

Le mieux est d'aller dans un forum de discussion en ligne  ou sont entrains ses IA et ajouter ton code de dedans, la tu aura plein des IA qui vont travailler pour toi sans presque rien coder  et rien investir comme centime  ::mouarf::

----------


## toumic2.0

> La programmation deviens plus facile avec des languages haut niveau et des outils dj mise a disposition pour les programmeurs, et les informaticiens cherchent plutt aujourd'hui a rien coder ou coder un code minimal... 
> 
> A quoi sert aujourd'hui  de coder de A a Z des IA de discussion en ligne pour un besoin spcifique par exemple faire la guerre ou gagner de l'election ou faire la paix ou mme pour arrter de fumer en agissent directement et vite fait sur l'inconscient collective 
> 
> Le mieux est d'aller dans un forum de discussion en ligne  ou sont entrains ses IA et ajouter ton code de dedans, la tu aura plein des IA qui vont travailler pour toi sans presque rien coder  et rien investir comme centime


Ce qui ne va pas aujourd'hui c'est la vitesse  laquelle la vie avance, ce qui nous entraine  en faire autant c'est--dire de crer le plus rapidement un objet internet. Voil pourquoi les informaticiens ne programment plus gure, les produits de base ont t crs (forums, wikis, sites). Je fais de la programmation pour calculer les gammes et traiter les notes de manire gammologique, mais pour mon site je ne programme pas j'utilise un diteur existant.

Les codes ont pour origine un auteur ou plusieurs, et c'est ici que peuvent intervenir les mauvaises ides. La guerre et la paix c'est toi qui dcide, si tu veux que ton me reste bienheureuse ne fait pas des btises.

Je ne connais pas les forums d'entrainement IA, et vu ce qui se passe dans la tte des gens a doit ressembler  un rodo permanant. Puis faire crire  d'autres ton code n'est pas une bonne ide, car l'exprience apporte par la programmation est irremplaable. Et imagine qu'un programmeur fasse n'importe quoi sur "ton code", et que tu ne saches pas voir ces dfauts ???

----------


## theend10

> Ce qui ne va pas aujourd'hui c'est la vitesse  laquelle la vie avance, ce qui nous entraine  en faire autant c'est--dire de crer le plus rapidement un objet internet. Voil pourquoi les informaticiens ne programment plus gure, les produits de base ont t crs (forums, wikis, sites). Je fais de la programmation pour calculer les gammes et traiter les notes de manire gammologique, mais pour mon site je ne programme pas j'utilise un diteur existant.
> 
> Les codes ont pour origine un auteur ou plusieurs, et c'est ici que peuvent intervenir les mauvaises ides. La guerre et la paix c'est toi qui dcide, si tu veux que ton me reste bienheureuse ne fait pas des btises.
> 
> Je ne connais pas les forums d'entrainement IA, et vu ce qui se passe dans la tte des gens a doit ressembler  un rodo permanant. Puis faire crire  d'autres ton code n'est pas une bonne ide, car l'exprience apporte par la programmation est irremplaable. Et imagine qu'un programmeur fasse n'importe quoi sur "ton code", et que tu ne saches pas voir ces dfauts ???


Les informatiques a tellement avanc que les informaticiens ne savent plus comment un programme comme une IA travail de l'intrieur... ::roll:: 

Ce n'est pas des btises tout est calcul au millimetre prs par l'IA de bourse mondiale qui peut chiffrer et calculer et contrler chaqu'un de leurs gestes, car se sont juste des gens estimable qui cherche juste l'argent facile mme en faisant des guerres pour avoir un max de bls pour le gloire de leur dieu l'argent, et c'est un acte de pur dfense, les IA bnfiques je mis un code pour les amliorer ,les IA ngative je mis un code pour les stopper et les contourner contre leurs concepteurs mme si ils ont mis a jour leurs IA hier dans le rseaux sociaux Facebook ca changera rien, car l'IA de march de bourse a dj programmer des humains estimable pour contourner cette modification et les estimer plus .. ::aie:: 

En clair aujourd'hui il attaque le nord de l'Afrique par des IA en ligne pour faire la guerre entre l'Algrie et le Maroc et profiter de cette guerre, bah plus ils font ca plus c'est leurs pays natals qui seront menacer par une grande guerre, et plus la division 10 va profiter de cette menace de guerre qui va toucher leurs pays et leurs pays natal pour empcher cette grande guerre ils seront eux les victimes pas des millions d'iraquien et syrien et des enfants qui meurent de faim en Ymen ou des millions de nord africains  et avec l'argent tout les problmes des humains sur terre ira pour le bien pendant plus que 10 ans..  ::mouarf::

----------


## toumic2.0

> Les informatiques a tellement avanc que les informaticiens ne savent plus comment un programme comme une IA travail de l'intrieur...
> 
> Ce n'est pas des btises .../... pour le bien pendant plus que 10 ans..


L'IA c'est comme l'argent,  dpend comment on l'utilise. Les vrais coupables devraient tre entre les mains d'une police politique

----------


## theend10

> L'IA c'est comme l'argent,  dpend comment on l'utilise. Les vrais coupables devraient tre entre les mains d'une police politique


Oui avec la science on peut faire le bien comme le mal, j'ai voyag au bout de temps des deux cots ,j'tais en mme temps le policiers ultime et le parrain de mafia ultime qui y plac des nano machines partout mme dans les corps des humains...

Les humains de la terre 10 ne sont ni bon ni mauvais, le mal et le bien ont eux sont gaux.

Lol le gnral Gog lche a choisi la fuite pour dplacer la terre  6 et 9  avant la destruction de l'univers 6 et 9 ,le soldat a refus mon ordre est a tirer comme mme, la Magog de la terre C avait deux choix  possibles  soit continuer dans l'univers inobservable est tre la cible des plantes de l'alphabet ,soit foncer dans le feu noire pour ralentir la frappe.

En tous cas elle a compris que le vaisseau chat ne rigole pas et 9/10 de l'quipage de son vaisseau sera transformer en chat et qu'il y a pire que les extraterrestres chats dans l'univers inobservable.

Le feu noir a observ un comportement purement humain chez gnral Gog et Magog ,jamais un gnral n'tait un lche mais face au grand dangers son comportement a changer et jamais un Magog n'a choisi de sacrifier, et le feu noir a choisi d'tre un feu rouge.

Si la Magog fonce vers le feu rouge elle peut resister un peu mais le problme cette fois c'est le vaisseau extraterrestres chat qui le suit et qui peut trouver la porte a l'univers 0 observable ,et ca va ramener surement des extraterrestres chiens et autres choses encore, le vaisseau chat a mme choisi meme de rparer la vaisseau Magog pour garder la porte ouvert de l'univers observable...

Pas cool d'avoir ca les choses vont tre plus compliqu avec les extraterrestres animaux et autres dans notre univers observable, La il faut plus qu'un petit soldat de la terre 10 pour les stopper ....

Si le rois des plantes des alphabets dtecte la terre 0 , ca sera pas bon tous sera invers mme le temps...

----------


## toumic2.0

> Oui avec la science on peut faire le bien comme le mal, j'ai voyag au bout de temps des deux cots ,j'tais en mme temps le policiers ultime et le parrain de mafia ultime qui y plac des nano machines partout mme dans les corps des humains...La il faut plus qu'un petit soldat de la terre 10 pour les stopper ....
> 
> Si le rois des plantes des alphabets dtecte la terre 0 , ca sera pas bon tous sera invers mme le temps...


C'est bien le genre de conneries qui ne m'intressent pas

----------


## theend10

> C'est bien le genre de conneries qui ne m'intressent pas


Bah il y a des conneries et des conneries ,marre de voir ce prison d'inconscience collective de conscience et non conscience comme une boucle a rptions, que d'ennui sans sentiments, il faut aller au del de cette boucle  et avoir du sentiment ,il y a des choses qui font des conneries pire avec leur conscience et sans leur conscience vivante ou non vivante.

Ma connerie est un mal bien comme aller chez les dentistes pour avoir mal un peu ,pour enlever un mal encore plus grand du dent, au fond j'ai juste supprim des discussions pour faire un vide, et avoir des sentiments qui va au del de cette boucle de conscience et non conscience dans toute chose vivante ou non vivante.

----------


## toumic2.0

> Bah il y a des conneries et des conneries ,marre de voir ce prison d'inconscience collective de conscience et non conscience comme une boucle a rptions, que d'ennui sans sentiments, il faut aller au del de cette boucle  et avoir du sentiment ,il y a des choses qui font des conneries pire avec leur conscience et sans leur conscience vivante ou non vivante.
> 
> Ma connerie est un mal bien comme aller chez les dentistes pour avoir mal un peu ,pour enlever un mal encore plus grand du dent, au fond j'ai juste supprim des discussions pour faire un vide, et avoir des sentiments qui va au del de cette boucle de conscience et non conscience dans toute chose vivante ou non vivante.


Alors disons que ma boucle de conscience tourne autour d'un univers musical  ::):

----------


## toumic2.0

> Bah il y a des conneries et des conneries ,marre de voir ce prison d'inconscience collective de conscience et non conscience comme une boucle a rptions, que d'ennui sans sentiments, il faut aller au del de cette boucle  et avoir du sentiment ,il y a des choses qui font des conneries pire avec leur conscience et sans leur conscience vivante ou non vivante.
> 
> Ma connerie est un mal bien comme aller chez les dentistes pour avoir mal un peu ,pour enlever un mal encore plus grand du dent, au fond j'ai juste supprim des discussions pour faire un vide, et avoir des sentiments qui va au del de cette boucle de conscience et non conscience dans toute chose vivante ou non vivante.


J'ai toujours su que l'argent tait la source de tous nos problmes

----------


## theend10

> J'ai toujours su que l'argent tait la source de tous nos problmes


La division 10 est trs mal pay avec presque rien, normal qu'un soldat de cette division refuse un ordre  ::calim2::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## toumic2.0

> La division 10 est trs mal pay avec presque rien, normal qu'un soldat de cette division refuse un ordre


Pourrais augmenter les salaires avec la division 6 ?

----------


## theend10

> Pourrais augmenter les salaires avec la division 6 ?


Non par le prison bleu et ses allis passer le dlais fixer d'un mois comme j'ai dis il y a longtemps ,ils croyaient que je raconte n'importe quoi ils sont trs btes, ils vont voir tous leurs actions boursier couler avec un seul mot mauvais  de moi, passer le dlais fix, et je vais les acheter presque gratos, et envoy tous leurs leadeurs voleurs au vrai prison, tous est calcul au millimtre prs et ils ont deux choix possibles et je m'en fou ils vont choisir quoi  ::aie::

----------


## toumic2.0

> Non par le prison bleu et ses allis passer le dlais fixer d'un mois comme j'ai dis il y a longtemps ,ils croyaient que je raconte n'importe quoi ils sont trs btes, ils vont voir tous leurs actions boursier couler avec un seul mot mauvais  de moi, passer le dlais fix, et je vais les acheter presque gratos, et envoy tous leurs leadeurs voleurs au vrai prison, tous est calcul au millimtre prs et ils ont deux choix possibles et je m'en fou ils vont choisir quoi


Je le sais qu'ils sont idiots quelque part, mais bon si tu achtes signifie que le problme recommence.

----------


## theend10

> Je le sais qu'ils sont idiots quelque part, mais bon si tu achtes signifie que le problme recommence.


Si on arrte pas l'inversion du pole magntique par un cable reliant les deux poles magntiques tous les problems vont se terminer et plus recommencer, avec les Magog et Gog de la terre 6 et 9 qui vont croire que le temps de rcolte de microbiote des enfants pour avoir plus de dur de vie a commenc,  il va rester personne sur la terre 0 sauf 1000 pour repeupler la terre en attendant la prochaine rcolte, comme il y a plus que 42000 ans ::calim2:: 
https://www.gurumed.org/2021/11/30/u...eilles-souris/

----------


## theend10

> Alors disons que ma boucle de conscience tourne autour d'un univers musical


Enfin je suis capable d'prouver des sentiments ,mais je sais que je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps a vivre l'tat de mon cerveau se dgrade, je vous disent a tous Aurvoir, je vais bientt tomber dans le coma ,dsol a tous ici de les avoir embter et fait rigoler.... :;):

----------


## toumic2.0

> Enfin je suis capable d'prouver des sentiments ,mais je sais que je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps a vivre l'tat de mon cerveau se dgrade, je vous disent a tous Aurvoir, je vais bientt tomber dans le coma ,dsol a tous ici de les avoir embter et fait rigoler....


Notre ami souffre du mal vivre gnral, peut-tre est-il soign avec des mdocs infernaux, il se trouve en pleine descente et tout a parce qu'il a du cur.
Car quand on aime la vie on aime tout, et quand on est du par les agissements de l'espce humaine on souffre.

Ton docteur ne t'as peut-tre pas conseill le haschich ?

J'ai vu que ta ligne de message "*J'ai cr un jeu sans...*" a disparu ?

Continue de vivre de rver de communiquer et tu t'aideras.

----------


## theend10

> Notre ami souffre du mal vivre gnral, peut-tre est-il soign avec des mdocs infernaux, il se trouve en pleine descente et tout a parce qu'il a du cur.
> Car quand on aime la vie on aime tout, et quand on est du par les agissements de l'espce humaine on souffre.
> 
> Ton docteur ne t'as peut-tre pas conseill le haschich ?
> 
> J'ai vu que ta ligne de message "*J'ai cr un jeu sans...*" a disparu ?
> 
> Continue de vivre de rver de communiquer et tu t'aideras.


au depart je ne savez pas qu'est que m'arrive ,trouble de vision et d'oue, et perte de gout et odeur ,degradation intellectuelle et difficult d'apprendre, plus ressentir le froid ni chaleur, la sensation de ne plus tre dans mon corps ,plus ressentir les motions ni mettre des sentiments, dlires, perte de conscience, et problme pour parler et trouver des mots et faire juste des repetitions de phrases, perte de la mmoire et manque de concentration, problme d'quilibre et pas bien marcher....
j'ai cru que je suis devenu fou ,et je suis aller voir le premiers psy il ma dit que vous tes un psychopathe lol mme si je ne suis pas immorale, la deuxime  ma dit que je suis bipolaire et la 3 me schizophrne et les mdicaments que j'ai pris n'ont fait que rendre mon tat pire, jusqu'a les abandonn tous  et commencer a fumer de chit est discut sur internet et savoir j'ai quoi..
Apres j'ai commenc a tudie la biologie et la psychologie et j'ai trouv que mon cas correspond plutt a un traumatisme et lesions crbrales causer par un choc et c'est vrai j'ai eu beaucoup de choc sur la tte dans ma vie ,puis je suis aller voir un neurologue qui l'a confirmer.
la soit cava empirer vers paralysie et coma et la mort ,soit il faut renforcer mon cerveau pour faire des nouvelles connexions et je ne peux ni travailler ni rien en croisant le droit ,on tous cas le shit tait bien et discuter beaucoup sur internet ma bien aider ...
lol oui le 10 commandant a disparus dans une autre dimension, et c'est normal le tour maintenant au 3 le pre et le fils et saint esprit .
c'est vrai il faut continuer de vivre et rver, il y a beaucoup de monde comme moi mais la vie est difficile sacr vie .... ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai vu que ta ligne de message "*J'ai cr un jeu sans...*" a disparu ?


Peut-tre a-t-il pouss le bouchon un peu trop loin ?




> Notre ami souffre du mal vivre gnral, peut-tre est-il soign avec des mdocs infernaux, il se trouve en pleine descente et tout a parce qu'il a du cur.

----------


## toumic2.0

> Peut-tre a-t-il pouss le bouchon un peu trop loin ?


Je peux dire adieu  "*Quel Python...*",  cause du "en gnral"

----------


## toumic2.0

Je comprend bien cet tat psychdlique
Mais un jour il faudra bien sortir de cette boite de nuit  ::weird::

----------


## toumic2.0

https://soundcloud.com/vicentequantic/chossure

Dans le milieu des poissons une bulle ne vaut pas une bulle.
Dans l'univers des programmeurs un code ne vaut pas un code.
Ainsi dire que moi ne vaut pas vous...



```
# Notion en fonction.
```





```
# Liste aprs fonctions
```

RsultatRunGlobalApplisPy.txt.pdf

----------


## toumic2.0

Eureka !

Ce coup-ci dcouvrez une nouvelle faon de trouver les nombres premiers

Pas besoin de tableau de contrle
Juste besoin d'un nombre et c'est tout  ::D: 



```

```

----------


## toumic2.0

Je reviens pour corriger certaines erreurs de code


```

```

Et quelques explications sommaires ici

----------


## toumic2.0



----------


## toumic2.0

https://magviva.cabviva.fr/accentuations-chrome-comma/

----------


## toumic2.0

L'imbcile que je suis prfre se taire :
Pour viter les agressions verbalesPour couter les paroles de cet homme

----------


## theend10

Bonne video , voici un petit exemple regarder juste le tonne d'insultes, juste car on propose une nouvelle ide pour un but d'innovation qui sort de celle du croyance fixe du groupe  ::mouarf:: 

https://les-mathematiques.net/vanill...tegories/shtam

----------


## escartefigue

Avec Fanmanga alias Theend10, c'est systmatiquement dbile mais toujours inattendu.

----------


## toumic2.0

> Avec Fanmanga alias Theend10, c'est systmatiquement dbile mais toujours inattendu.


Si ce qui est dbile se considre comme inutile
Alors que faire de tous les fous de ce monde  ?

----------


## toumic2.0

> Bonne video , voici un petit exemple regarder juste le tonne d'insultes, juste car on propose une nouvelle ide pour un but d'innovation qui sort de celle du croyance fixe du groupe


On sait  quoi s'attendre,
il fait croire que les insultes polies sont des monnaies courantes

----------


## Ti-Slackeux

> Avec Fanmanga alias Theend10, c'est systmatiquement dbile mais toujours inattendu.


A un moment a devient quand mme plus que lourd ....
C'est comme la "gammologie" .... C'est nouveau, a vient de sortir. Google connait pas, wikipedia non plus.
A part a tout va bien quoi, la routine ... >.<

----------


## f-leb

> C'est comme la "gammologie" .... C'est nouveau, a vient de sortir. Google connait pas, wikipedia non plus.


Un peu de recherche sur le site de l'auteur :



> Gammologique : Ce mot nest pas connu des dictionnaires


 ::aie:: 

On creuse, on creuse :



> La gammologie est la science qui effectue la dcouverte dune srie de sujets ou dobjets lis  un groupement, ici on parle de la gammologie des gammes musicales...


Excellente dfinition ::ptdr:: 

Avec tout a, une recherche Internet sur "gammologie" mne trs facilement au site Developpez.
Developpez est en train de devenir une rfrence en gammologie, soyons fiers... ::aie::

----------


## toumic2.0

> A un moment a devient quand mme plus que lourd ....
> C'est comme la "gammologie" .... C'est nouveau, a vient de sortir. Google connait pas, wikipedia non plus.
> A part a tout va bien quoi, la routine ... >.<


J'aurais bien aim voir un petit sourire, histoire de dcripser ☺

Les lves doivent faire pleurer les enseignants lorsqu'ils doivent rpondre  :
C'est quoi la gammologie, chef ?
Il serait tonnant que l'enseignant rponde avec mpris !  ::mouarf::

----------


## escartefigue

> Les lves doivent faire pleurer les enseignants lorsqu'ils doivent rpondre  :
> C'est quoi la gammologie, chef ?
> Il serait tonnant que l'enseignant rponde avec mpris !


Parce qu'en plus vous pensez que les lves et les enseignants s'intressent  vos dlires.
C'est beau d'y croire  ::roll::

----------


## toumic2.0

> Parce qu'en plus vous pensez que les lves et les enseignants s'intressent  vos dlires.
> C'est beau d'y croire


Il n'empche que personne n'est exclus pour visiter, que a vous plaise ou non ☺

----------


## escartefigue

Il ne manquerait plus que l'entre soit payante en plus  ::mrgreen:: 
J'espre surtout que la sortie, elle, est gratuite ! Une erreur de clic est si vite arrive  ::P:

----------


## toumic2.0

> Il ne manquerait plus que l'entre soit payante en plus 
> J'espre surtout que la sortie, elle, est gratuite ! Une erreur de clic est si vite arrive


Cliquer quand vous voulez o vous voulez, mais je trouve votre humour gonflant*
C'est beau l'espoir, mme si c'est celui des hyenes  ::ptdr:: 

Gonflant* = Pour un joueur de boules expriment, votre srieux laisse  dsirer

----------


## toumic2.0

> Bonne video , voici un petit exemple regarder juste le tonne d'insultes, juste car on propose une nouvelle ide pour un but d'innovation qui sort de celle du croyance fixe du groupe 
> 
> https://les-mathematiques.net/vanill...tegories/shtam


L'humour des hynes 
Ou plus communment appel "foutage de gueule"

Ce genre d'humour n'est pas pratiqu dans toutes les sphres, heureusement

----------


## toumic2.0

Moi je suis un bon programmeur, pas un petit rigolo mais un grand rveur.



https://alternativeto.net/
Pour des applications alternatives

----------


## toumic2.0

Il est toujours prfrable d'tre averti

Le problme rcurrent actuellement c'est la sant physique.
Je ne suis pas mdecin et je sais lire les bonnes choses.
Ce que vous allez lire ne va pas vous laisser de marbre.

https://antipass-sqy.fr/index.php?ty...am1=1&param2=0

----------


## toumic2.0

*<<*


```

```

*>>*

----------


## f-leb

> Moralit:
>     Les troubles actuels sont la cause d'un dbat inabouti.


Les troubles actuels sont surtout la consquence d'un discours incohrent ponctu de phrases qui sonnent pourtant bien  l'oreille :



> Les ttras nous en disent long sur nos personnalits:
>     Selon ce que l'on croit sur ce que l'on voit.
>     Si deux choses diffrentes se ressemblent si bien.
>     Qu'une part apparente est invisible ou invisiblise.
>     Cette ralit fait toute l'incohrente diffrence.


Mais qui ne veulent absolument rien dire... Par contre, votre gnrateur de phrases alatoires est intressant, je veux bien le lien...

----------


## toumic2.0

> Les troubles actuels sont surtout la consquence d'un discours incohrent ponctu de phrases qui sonnent pourtant bien  l'oreille :
> 
> Mais qui ne veulent absolument rien dire... Par contre, votre gnrateur de phrases alatoires est intressant, je veux bien le lien...


 ::aie:: Il est aussi vrai que tout le monde n'est pas comme vous.
Pour ce qui est de la critique de l'autre vous tes un as. ::mouarf:: 

 ::mouarf:: Tant que vous me traiterez comme si j'tais un "con", je continuerais de vous dplaire jusqu' puisement ou rejet.
Ce n'est pas la peine de venir sur cette discussion pour pisser sur le violon d'ingres qui trotte dans votre tte. ::aie::

----------


## f-leb

Allons, allons... La critique vous adorez a, a fait 22 pages et + de 400 messages que vous vous nourrissez de la critique.
Mme quand la discussion se calme (par puisement ou par rejet comme vous dites), vous revenez quand mme  la charge. Les critiques, c'est votre came...




> Tant que vous me traiterez comme si j'tais un "con", je continuerais de vous dplaire jusqu' puisement ou rejet.


Vous voyez, vous en redemandez... vous tes insatiable en fait.

----------


## escartefigue

Allez hop c'est ma tourne, Toumic, Fanmanga (alias Theend10), vous tes mes invits




> Vous faites quoi mercredi soir ?
> Rien ? C'est parfait ! L'ami chez lequel nous devions aller ce soir redonne un diner, vous tes bien sr invit

----------


## toumic2.0

Vous faites ce que vous pouvez pour poursuivre l'art ttracordique, et comme je sais que vous tes des informaticiens avrs et certifis.

Ainsi, qu'afin de faire comprendre un message dj connu...
Au sujet de l'invisibilit de notre comprhension, et par cel l'impossibilit de conclure un accord _(monsieur le prsident).

Si on portait la programmation  un autre niveau logique de l'expression_ CLAIRi ET NETe.
_Si on rapportait cette mme logique, sinon surlignez pour accentuer le contraste.

_

```

```


a  va changer le niveau basique en termes axs code informatique, comprenez le code et vous gagnez un quantum de comprhension.
Ne jouons pas au pocker avec les cartes visibles et bien tales, voici un test d'expression supplmentaire pour vous aider totalement.


```

```

----------


## toumic2.0

Les jours ne se suivent pas quand j'interviens avec un sujet qui fche, vous savez ce n'est rien qu'une image  regarder.

Moins lourd que prvu Mais l !!

Bon voyage en milieu fictif des bords rels  ::mouarf:: 

https://magviva.cabviva.fr/echelonnement-commatic/

----------

